# Recent Picture of You- part VIII :D :D :D



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

Okey Dokey...new thread (I cleared it with Tina). 

Nice to see that my original thread has had such a wonderful response and a long life. Please keep on posting peoples 


Let me start us off.......

First one is from a family trip to Atlanta. We visited the "World of Coke". Interesting place indeed 

The second one is from Memorial day weekend. I took my family out to one of those Japanese restaurants that cook it on a hibachi in front of you for entertainment. We were celebrating my Mom's 70th birthday. We all had a wonderful time. 

View attachment coke world with girls.JPG


View attachment PICT1976.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh sweet, Caroline! Happy belated birthday wishes to your Mom! 

Nice pictures. I've never been to the Coca-Cola Museum in Atlanta ..... always wondered what it was like in there. My sis went though.

I used to live not too terribly far from Atlanta in the early 90's. I did get to do many things there in Atlanta .... visiting Underground Atlanta, checking out Little 5 Points, traveling on The Marta, Seeing David Copperfield perform magic, eating at the Hard Rock Cafe, seeing the Atlanta (Braves, Falcons, and Hawks) play was pretty cool. And of course Six Flags! 

One thing I'd like to do is check out the Aquarium there, if I ever get a chance! 


I really like hibachi-style cookin'! It's fun and entertaining. Great tastin' too. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Oh sweet, Caroline! Happy belated birthday wishes to your Mom!
> 
> Nice pictures. I've never been to the Coca-Cola Museum in Atlanta ..... always wondered what it was like in there. My sis went though.
> 
> ...



Initially, we were going to the aquarium but the line looked about two hours long....the World of Coke was just across the way.....


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 8, 2008)

This was me at a cousin's wedding at the end of May. I have to give a shout out to the NJ bash crew for the flower in my hair... I have gotten more use out of that thing than almost any other accessory...lol.

View attachment Me-1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

OooOOoOOoOooO flowers in the hair....one of my favorite things ! 

You look beautiful


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OooOOoOOoOooO flowers in the hair....one of my favorite things !
> 
> You look beautiful



Awww... thanks!

You always look beautiful in you pictures, Caroline. Thanks for keeping the thread moving


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 8, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let me start us off.......
> 
> First one is from a family trip to Atlanta. We visited the "World of Coke". Interesting place indeed
> 
> The second one is from Memorial day weekend. I took my family out to one of those Japanese restaurants that cook it on a hibachi in front of you for entertainment. We were celebrating my Mom's 70th birthday. We all had a wonderful time.


 

Nice pics, lady


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jun 8, 2008)

Woo hoo!







Though, I should take new pics since my hair is now a nice mixture of shades of summer time red and blonde.

Green Eyed Fairy - Happy Belated to your mom!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 8, 2008)

Webcam anyone? ...



View attachment mimosa.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 8, 2008)

Finally, got my computer back, guess the 2.0 USB port was all it needed. We have a new digital camera and have been busy taking pictures. The first was taken earlier this month, I'm standing in front of our trumpet vines. Next ones, I wanted to have some pictures to chose from for my new avatar. We took those pictures yesterday (Saturday, June 7th).

~Punkin 

View attachment In front of trumpet vin June 7 2008.JPG


View attachment Me at home, June 7 2008.jpg


View attachment Ella in cowboy hat, June 7 2008.JPG


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Webcam anyone? ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43736



You make me wanna buy one.:wubu::wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Okey Dokey...new thread (I cleared it with Tina).
> 
> Nice to see that my original thread has had such a wonderful response and a long life. Please keep on posting peoples
> 
> ...



What a great looking family you have. Tell your Mom I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> This was me at a cousin's wedding at the end of May. I have to give a shout out to the NJ bash crew for the flower in my hair... I have gotten more use out of that thing than almost any other accessory...lol.
> 
> View attachment 43728



Oh, how I do love it when you smile:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youz a cutie:smitten::smitten: From now on, I will call you Sexy Dread. No voting necessary. That's just the way it is.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Finally, got my computer back, guess the 2.0 USB port was all it needed. We have a new digital camera and have been busy taking pictures. The first was taken earlier this month, I'm standing in front of our trumpet vines. Next ones, I wanted to have some pictures to chose from for my new avatar. We took those pictures yesterday (Saturday, June 7th).
> 
> ~Punkin



What a sweet face you have. Score one for the ladies who wear glasses.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank You, Angel-1!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thank You, Angel-1!



My pleasure:bow::bow:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 9, 2008)

bizarro effect of flash going off from other camera as iSight was taking photo...I lightened up the bottom part for Poltergeisty feel


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 9, 2008)

Decided to plop it in here since it's not exactly worthy of the _other_ pic threads in the lower forums...

Bah, since it's too big to attach, here's a linky: http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z13/TheOrangeMage/Self/hidims.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice pics GEF, Mszwebs, GoddessNoir, Mimosa, Punkin1024, Liz and Orange Mage!

Here is a picture from yesterday of a bike ride that my daughter Junior and I did in the Big Bear Lake area.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Finally, got my computer back, guess the 2.0 USB port was all it needed. We have a new digital camera and have been busy taking pictures. The first was taken earlier this month, I'm standing in front of our trumpet vines. Next ones, I wanted to have some pictures to chose from for my new avatar. We took those pictures yesterday (Saturday, June 7th).
> 
> ~Punkin




Nice pictures. Glad that you got your computer fixed. Nice new avatar! 
Enjoying the digital camera, huh? :happy:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Webcam anyone? ...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 43736




Nice picture, Mimi! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pics GEF, Mszwebs, GoddessNoir, Mimosa, Punkin1024, Liz and Orange Mage!
> 
> Here is a picture from yesterday of a bike ride that my daughter Junior and I did in the Big Bear Lake area.




Awesome. Hope it was a fun, scenic bike ride for y'all!


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, Shoshie and lostjacket!!



I just got back from a friend's wedding so I'll DEFINITELY be posting some new pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 9, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Oh sweet, Caroline! Happy belated birthday wishes to your Mom!
> 
> Nice pictures.





mszwebs said:


> You always look beautiful in you pictures, Caroline.





Surlysomething said:


> Nice pics, lady





GoddessNoir said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> Though, I should take new pics since my hair is now a nice mixture of shades of summer time red and blonde.
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy - Happy Belated to your mom!





angel-1 said:


> What a great looking family you have. Tell your Mom I said HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!





fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pics GEF,
> Here is a picture from yesterday of a bike ride that my daughter Junior and I did in the Big Bear Lake area.




Thank you so much to everyone for the birthday wishes for my mom and your nice words 
Wonderful pics- I loved seeing them Goddess and Stan 

Looking good, Punkin and Mimosa


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Nice pictures. Glad that you got your computer fixed. Nice new avatar!
> Enjoying the digital camera, huh? :happy:



Yup, yup, yup, I am so enjoying the new camera...when I can get it away from hubby! LOL!

Thanks!\

Thanks GEF - of course You are always gorgeous!

Stan - what a unique bicycle you've got!

~Punkin


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pics GEF, Mszwebs, GoddessNoir, Mimosa, Punkin1024, Liz and Orange Mage!
> 
> Here is a picture from yesterday of a bike ride that my daughter Junior and I did in the Big Bear Lake area.



I want one of those bikes right there.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 10, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> You make me wanna buy one.:wubu::wubu:


 Hee hee...sweet. 



swamptoad said:


> Nice picture, Mimi! :bow:



Thank ya, Swamp!

Also thanks to GEF and Stan for the kind words. I hope everyone has an awesome week. Looking good everyone!:bow:


----------



## bexy (Jun 10, 2008)

i dyed my hair again, i got bored!

View attachment S4010036.JPG


















nah only joking. it be a wig! this is the real me, on sunday night.


View attachment S4010045.JPG


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i dyed my hair again, i got bored!
> 
> View attachment 43813
> 
> ...



You look great!!! How was the concert.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very nice pics GEF, Mszwebs, GoddessNoir, Mimosa, Punkin1024, Liz and Orange Mage!
> 
> Here is a picture from yesterday of a bike ride that my daughter Junior and I did in the Big Bear Lake area.



Stan you and Jr look so cute on your tandem bike! I assume that is another one of your fabulous concoctions? I bet she has a ball riding with you.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

Better than a photo! It has been quite a while since I've been an artist's subject, so this was a completely unexpected and delightful surprise, from Dims' own Littleghost. 






I pretty much love it. A lot.  

Talented, isn't he?


----------



## The Fez (Jun 10, 2008)

since the one I posted in the other thread was from christmas, here's one from yesterday 

View attachment poser.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jun 10, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> You look great!!! How was the concert.



are u talking about mozza? if so its still 2 weeks and 4 days to go!! but dont worry i will be here with a full review


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 10, 2008)

Thought i would show everyone the picture of me and the guy i am just gaga over, my friend Stacy was with me, she took the pic, and i must admit, she is green with envy over my man...he is such a great hulk of burning love....sigh...lucky me...don't mind his angry look, he hates traffic as much as i do. 

View attachment DimsPic.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 10, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Thought i would show everyone the picture of me and the guy i am just gaga over, my friend Stacy was with me, she took the pic, and i must admit, she is green with envy over my man...he is such a great hulk of burning love....sigh...lucky me...don't mind his angry look, he hates traffic as much as i do.



awesome picture!


he has been working out it looks like...


aww your so pretty! i love your hair!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2008)

You have such lovely taste in clothes, in my opinion, Social. I love your top.


----------



## vermillion (Jun 10, 2008)

here's a couple new ones..taken about a week ago.... 

View attachment extremecloseup.JPG


View attachment punorock6.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 10, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Thought i would show everyone the picture of me and the guy i am just gaga over, my friend Stacy was with me, she took the pic, and i must admit, she is green with envy over my man...he is such a great hulk of burning love....sigh...lucky me...don't mind his angry look, he hates traffic as much as i do.



WOOF! WOOF!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Awesome. Hope it was a fun, scenic bike ride for y'all!


We did have a fun time. Junior is a real trooper and held out quite well for the entire 5 1/2 mile ride.



Punkin1024 said:


> ...
> Stan - what a unique bicycle you've got!
> 
> ~Punkin





angel-1 said:


> I want one of those bikes right there.





Sandie S-R said:


> Stan you and Jr look so cute on your tandem bike! I assume that is another one of your fabulous concoctions? I bet she has a ball riding with you.


We did have a great bike ride, Junior enjoys riding it and is always eager to go. The cycle trailer that we used is something that you can purchase from any Target store. We discovered that these "tag along" cycle trailers go on sale towards the end of the summer. They normally cost about $100 but if you wait until Aug / Sept they are selling them for $29 which is what we got this one for. They are good for bringing Junior on long rides, but she still needs some good bicycle time (on a real bike) to learn the balance.




bexylicious said:


> i dyed my hair again, i got bored!
> ...
> nah only joking. it be a wig! this is the real me, on sunday night.


You are a beautiful gal no matter what color your hair is Bexy!



Carrie said:


> Better than a photo! It has been quite a while since I've been an artist's subject, so this was a completely unexpected and delightful surprise, from Dims' own Littleghost.
> 
> http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n179/hangmeinrags/2e9a5fd5.jpg
> 
> ...


Very cool image Carrie, Littleghost is a very good artist... and of course he had a wonderful subject to draw!



Freestyle Fez said:


> since the one I posted in the other thread was from christmas, here's one from yesterday



Very good picture sir!



SocialbFly said:


> Thought i would show everyone the picture of me and the guy i am just gaga over, my friend Stacy was with me, she took the pic, and i must admit, she is green with envy over my man...he is such a great hulk of burning love....sigh...lucky me...don't mind his angry look, he hates traffic as much as i do.



I figured you liked your men big Soc... If anybody can put a smile on that guy's face, I'm sure it will be you! 



vermillion said:


> here's a couple new ones..taken about a week ago....



Very nice pictures of you Vemillion!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> i dyed my hair again, i got bored!
> 
> View attachment 43813
> 
> ...



OMG... with that wig on you looked SOOOOOOOOOOO much like my ex it is frightening, I seriously thought you were her haha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 11, 2008)

subscribe!!!!


----------



## bexy (Jun 11, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> OMG... with that wig on you looked SOOOOOOOOOOO much like my ex it is frightening, I seriously thought you were her haha



shit, ive been rumbled!!!


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> shit, ive been rumbled!!!



Wait... rumbled... what? I dont follow haha. And why is the kitty killing Yoshi in ur profile pic... poor... dino... thingy haha


----------



## bexy (Jun 11, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Wait... rumbled... what? I dont follow haha. And why is the kitty killing Yoshi in ur profile pic... poor... dino... thingy haha



rumbled..as in found out, caught onto, discovered. maybe its an english thing lol!


i meant, im really your ex in disguise mwah ha ha!

my luna is killing yoshi as it was the first toy she claimed as her own when we brought her home


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> rumbled..as in found out, caught onto, discovered. maybe its an english thing lol!
> 
> 
> i meant, im really your ex in disguise mwah ha ha!
> ...



O... yea... it probly is haha. And poor Yoshi . And not gonna lie... that would not suprise me in anyway if u actually were and she was living a double life haha


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 11, 2008)

Me, in the backyard, in my new . . . . . bikini.
(And yes, I know I'm supposed to be working . . . ) 

View attachment IMG_0512.JPG


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 11, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Me, in the backyard, in my new . . . . . bikini.
> (And yes, I know I'm supposed to be working . . . )



Very cute! Lookin' good!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 11, 2008)

Um, did we invite our homeless friend over for some fun and sun...um, i dont think so.....hhhrrrmmmmfffff.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 11, 2008)

It's ok SBfly she didn't invite me either.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 12, 2008)

well Famous, that just aint right is it...welllllllllllllllllll i see how that sassy one is...lol.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 12, 2008)

Taken 2nite.... 

View attachment John june 2008 3-mod.JPG


View attachment John june 2008 6-mod.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh the hotness, Johnny.......:wubu:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 12, 2008)

agreed.
johnny is the hawtness
:bow:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 13, 2008)

Have already posted this on the clothing board but never mind! This was taken last night at my graduation ball (please excuse the rather red face!)...


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 13, 2008)

God Bless America 












i want to thanks everyone for sharing their pics..you all look great..thank u :bow:

hugs, :happy:
Dark_Hart


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jun 13, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Me, in the backyard, in my new . . . . . bikini.
> (And yes, I know I'm supposed to be working . . . )





Gingembre said:


> Have already posted this on the clothing board but never mind! This was taken last night at my graduation ball (please excuse the rather red face!)...




ekmanifest --> lookin super cute. And I love the way your skin looks! :wubu: 

Gingembre--> You look absolutely adorable :blush:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 14, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Me, in the backyard, in my new . . . . . bikini.
> (And yes, I know I'm supposed to be working . . . )



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:
:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Have already posted this on the clothing board but never mind! This was taken last night at my graduation ball (please excuse the rather red face!)...



Didn't notice red face, noticed pretty face, but not red face.:smitten::smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 14, 2008)

We took our son to the Pennsylvania train museum and then across the street to the Strausburg railroad...taken on May 28, 2008. 

View attachment DSC01350.JPG


View attachment DSC01285.JPG


View attachment DSC01264.JPG


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 14, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Have already posted this on the clothing board but never mind! This was taken last night at my graduation ball (please excuse the rather red face!)...



The dress looks great on you. I saw in another board where you showed your arms. GO YOU!


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 14, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> We took our son to the Pennsylvania train museum and then across the street to the Strausburg railroad...taken on May 28, 2008.



Lovely family!


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm too chickenshit to cut my hair or anything...but I DID let my fella dye the last 12 or so inches of my hair this indigo/purple color. Excuse the mess...I just woke up and haven't brushed my hair. Kinda grabbed the end and tossed it over my shoulder for a quick pic.



View attachment purplehair1edited.JPG


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jun 14, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Lovely family!



*
Thanks hun! I am very proud of them...and very lucky!*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I'm too chickenshit to cut my hair or anything...but I DID let my fella dye the last 12 or so inches of my hair this indigo/purple color. Excuse the mess...I just woke up and haven't brushed my hair. Kinda grabbed the end and tossed it over my shoulder for a quick pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 44058




You showed us blue hair....yet....NOT YOUR EYEBROWS?!?!?!? :doh:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You showed us blue hair....yet....NOT YOUR EYEBROWS?!?!?!? :doh:




Pft...and why would I dye my eyebrows blue? That's just too much. Good day to you, madam! I said GOOD DAY!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 14, 2008)

My siblings and I attended the Texas Scottish Festival last weekend, along with our father.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 14, 2008)

Me in my new apartment!! 

View attachment Photo 220.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new apartment. Love the "happy" pose!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 14, 2008)

Love the family pictures JoyJoy! Where in Texas was this festival?

~Punkin


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 14, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Love the family pictures JoyJoy! Where in Texas was this festival?
> 
> ~Punkin


Thanks, Punkin! It was in Arlington, at UTA...they have it there every year. Great time!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 14, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> My siblings and I attended the Texas Scottish Festival last weekend, along with our father.



great photos, J!


----------



## volatile (Jun 15, 2008)

I sorta have a thing for b&w photography... 

View attachment 020.JPG


View attachment 049.JPG


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 15, 2008)

On holiday in May.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 15, 2008)

volatile said:


> I sorta have a thing for b&w photography...



Thank God!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> On holiday in May.



Awwww, what a sweet looking couple.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 15, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new apartment!!



Congrats, Sasha. Love the pose.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> My siblings and I attended the Texas Scottish Festival last weekend, along with our father.



You know, I've been thinking of getting a kilt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> My siblings and I attended the Texas Scottish Festival last weekend, along with our father.



Joy, is your sister your twin? If so, I didn't realize you are a twin! 

</twin mom> 



BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new apartment!!



Congratulations! 



volatile said:


> I sorta have a thing for b&w photography...



It seems to be making some lovely photos of you 



Blockierer said:


> On holiday in May.



I always love seeing you in pics with your Lady- it makes me feel good to see a happy couple


----------



## bexy (Jun 15, 2008)

me just before a friends black and white theme housewarming!!


ps- sasha whens yours!?! hope we all get invites! 

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Joy, is your sister your twin? If so, I didn't realize you are a twin!
> 
> </twin mom>


 Nope....she's almost 6 years younger than me and several inches shorter...but we sound identical on the phone!

This is one of my favorite threads...I love seeing all the new pics of people!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Nope....she's almost 6 years younger than me and several inches shorter...but we sound identical on the phone!
> 
> This is one of my favorite threads...I love seeing all the new pics of people!



You are both beautiful ladies- I was blown away by how much she looks like you. I started thinking that she MUST be your twin


----------



## volatile (Jun 15, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Thank God!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Joy, is your sister your twin? If so, I didn't realize you are a twin!
> 
> </twin mom>
> 
> ...



thank you


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 15, 2008)

Decided to do a little experiment today and see how I looked with my head shaved. It's still a work in progress; it's still somewhat rough but i hear it does get smoother over time.

I will see how I like it. My mom will of course have a shit hemmorhage but I'm not her little boy with a thick copse of wavy locks when I was 10; it's more like a bunch of little hair islands. 

View attachment 133334.jpg


View attachment 133339.jpg


View attachment 133407.jpg


View attachment 133453.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 15, 2008)

Cute Admiral...you have a nice smile, too.

Funny, you didn't wind up looking like Mr Clean...I like it


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cute Admiral...you have a nice smile, too.
> 
> Funny, you didn't wind up looking like Mr Clean...I like it



Very cute  Al though I pictured you with white hair and a long blue wizards outfit on with a wand!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cute Admiral...you have a nice smile, too.
> 
> Funny, you didn't wind up looking like Mr Clean...I like it


 
I'm not nearly as muscular and chrome domed as Mr. Clean. More like Mr. Somewhat Dusty But Needs A Run With A Vacuum 



ThikJerseyChik said:


> Very cute  Al though I pictured you with white hair and a long blue wizards outfit on with a wand!


 
"I put on my robe and wizard's hat...I cast Level 42 Eroticism."


----------



## DennisJ (Jun 15, 2008)

I never post anythng, but maybe this will be a start. Here are three new pics from my phone while on a trip to Orlando. 

View attachment Dennis Standing.jpg


View attachment Dennis Close.jpg


View attachment Dennis Side.jpg


----------



## OutbackZack (Jun 17, 2008)

Stan Lee fans be jealous! 
Here's a picture of a friend of mine who has autism. He's a huge fan of SpiderMan and the man who created him, Stan Lee. So I was able to pull some strings to get this personalized autograph picture for him. 

View attachment l_1eed9c41024f6b6149d31ee80c1e3fb6.jpg


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 17, 2008)

Great photo! I'm sure he was thrilled.



OutbackZack said:


> Stan Lee fans be jealous!
> Here's a picture of a friend of mine who has autism. He's a huge fan of SpiderMan and the man who created him, Stan Lee. So I was able to pull some strings to get this personalized autograph picture for him.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 17, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Decided to do a little experiment today and see how I looked with my head shaved. It's still a work in progress; it's still somewhat rough but i hear it does get smoother over time.
> 
> I will see how I like it. My mom will of course have a shit hemmorhage but I'm not her little boy with a thick copse of wavy locks when I was 10; it's more like a bunch of little hair islands.



i think it looks good!
i didnt know you were really going to do it though...
:happy: i like it!

and everyone else... you all look super cute!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 18, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> Stan Lee fans be jealous!
> Here's a picture of a friend of mine who has autism. He's a huge fan of SpiderMan and the man who created him, Stan Lee. So I was able to pull some strings to get this personalized autograph picture for him.



Yeah, I'm mad jealous right about now. That's cool as hell!:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## tattooU (Jun 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Decided to do a little experiment today and see how I looked with my head shaved. It's still a work in progress; it's still somewhat rough but i hear it does get smoother over time.
> 
> I will see how I like it. My mom will of course have a shit hemmorhage but I'm not her little boy with a thick copse of wavy locks when I was 10; it's more like a bunch of little hair islands.



Shaving your head is a bold move and i think it's hard for many people to pull off, you look good though. 

i'm curious to see you with hair now.......


----------



## Tad (Jun 18, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Decided to do a little experiment today and see how I looked with my head shaved. It's still a work in progress; it's still somewhat rough but i hear it does get smoother over time.
> 
> I will see how I like it. My mom will of course have a shit hemmorhage but I'm not her little boy with a thick copse of wavy locks when I was 10; it's more like a bunch of little hair islands.



Hey, looks good on you! I've not gotten brave enough to shave the entire dome yet....I just scrape off the few scraggling hairs on top/front, but leave the monk-like fringe around the sides and back. But you are making the full-bald look kind of tempting....please let me know how you like it after a few months!

-Ed


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 18, 2008)

Forgive the pixelation around the glasses lenses - stupid camera phone.

View attachment pic.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 18, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new apartment!!



Congratulations! I sure hope to visit one day...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 18, 2008)

volatile said:


> I sorta have a thing for b&w photography...



Well, it is very cool if you think about it... You make it look good!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 18, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> me just before a friends black and white theme housewarming!!
> 
> 
> ps- sasha whens yours!?! hope we all get invites!



Heh, you look like a totally hot Playboy Bunny... sign me up to be the next Hugh Hefty! lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the pixelation around the glasses lenses - stupid camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 44312



Well, it's still a great picture nonetheless!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the pixelation around the glasses lenses - stupid camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 44312




Wow, amazing photo of you! That color is perfect on you and you look soooo beautiful


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 18, 2008)

OutbackZack said:


> Stan Lee fans be jealous!
> Here's a picture of a friend of mine who has autism. He's a huge fan of SpiderMan and the man who created him, Stan Lee. So I was able to pull some strings to get this personalized autograph picture for him.



Could you pull a couple of strings this way? lol My son is totally jealous!!


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jun 19, 2008)

Some recent pictures of me at the Denver Natural History Museum, Rockies game, and eating sushi with my dad. Haven't seen him in almost a year and it's been great catching up with him. 





































Hope you all like.


----------



## OutbackZack (Jun 19, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Could you pull a couple of strings this way? lol My son is totally jealous!!



lol I would love to do that, but I don't think I could pull it off a second time. I'm surprise it even happen, and the whole student body was in shock. I had to go through Stan Lee's reps before I got to him. Ontop of that I got it in the mail on the day I was moving 

To get your son one you should take him to things like Comic Con, b/c he tends to do signings at comic book events. The sad thing is that he's 85 and there's no telling how much longer he has left. It will be a sad day when he passes on and I have no doubt there will be something drawn out with all of his characters morning his death.


----------



## Cheesy (Jun 19, 2008)

Me at my best friend's wedding... him on the left, me on the right  

View attachment jimray3.JPG


----------



## Carrie (Jun 19, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> "I put on my robe and wizard's hat...I cast Level 42 Eroticism."






"damn I gotta write down your names or something."


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 19, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Forgive the pixelation around the glasses lenses - stupid camera phone.
> 
> View attachment 44312



Lovely pic, Ginny!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 19, 2008)

DennisJ said:


> I never post anythng, but maybe this will be a start. Here are three new pics from my phone while on a trip to Orlando.



Hi there, nice pics


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

Carrie said:


> "damn I gotta write down your names or something."


You never go wrong with Bloodninja...


----------



## Dance_Epidemic (Jun 19, 2008)

One from my recent birthday party,


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 19, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Some recent pictures of me at the Denver Natural History Museum, Rockies game, and eating sushi with my dad. Haven't seen him in almost a year and it's been great catching up with him.
> 
> 
> Hope you all like.



isnt your gfs name Halley?

you missed and "L" 

and i cant believe you took a picture with the creepy animal lizard thingy... that thing has some nasty teeth. hope you didnt break that one kids toy in the dino adventure part again with your big beefy arms.

and once again... no sushi for me.
*J/k*
your looking more like your dad then ever... very handsome!:happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> One from my recent birthday party,



Most awesome jumpsuit ever.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 20, 2008)

gorgeous  the bare feet are a nice touch too!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> One from my recent birthday party,



Ha ha, this photo is immense! What an ace outfit! Lol!


----------



## Red (Jun 20, 2008)

One of a bunch of photos taken by a local student photog.

View attachment Zebra.JPG


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 20, 2008)

Red said:


> One of a bunch of photos taken by a local student photog.
> 
> View attachment 44391



Looking smoking hot!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 20, 2008)

Beautiful!




Red said:


> One of a bunch of photos taken by a local student photog.
> 
> View attachment 44391


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 20, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Some recent pictures of me at the Denver Natural History Museum, Rockies game, and eating sushi with my dad. Haven't seen him in almost a year and it's been great catching up with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all like.


 
Great smile. It looks like you two had a fun time.

:bow:


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jun 20, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> gorgeous  the bare feet are a nice touch too!


Thank you!


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2008)

sup


----------



## bexy (Jun 21, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> sup



very cute!!


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 21, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> One from my recent birthday party,



amazing suit


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 21, 2008)

Red said:


> One of a bunch of photos taken by a local student photog.
> 
> View attachment 44391



Gorgeous and I love your hair color


----------



## Filly (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi All

Great pics from everyone! I haven't posted a pic of myself on this site before... but here it goes!

Pic from last night before going out. Tried to find some full body pics from last night but no luck... just lots of pictures of random people and colourful drinks. Drunk friends should not be given free run to use the digital camera!

Ok... so this is me *feels cheeks start to blush* 

View attachment CP.JPG


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 22, 2008)

Aw Filly, you look very pretty 

Here's me from last night....what an inebriated mess of a night it was!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aw Filly, you look very pretty
> 
> Here's me from last night....what an inebriated mess of a night it was!





Filly said:


> Hi All
> 
> Great pics from everyone! I haven't posted a pic of myself on this site before... but here it goes!
> 
> ...




Both of you are looking so gorgeous- Both of you are extraordinarily attractive Ladies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2008)

Just took these Friday.... 

View attachment PICT2004.JPG


View attachment PICT2005.JPG


View attachment PICT2006.JPG


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aw Filly, you look very pretty
> 
> Here's me from last night....what an inebriated mess of a night it was!



aww, sooo cuuuute! 

my last night was a mess as well...at least it was a funny mess!


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....


Have I mentioned you're quite the photogenic one?
-Rusty


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey all, I got back today from spending a week in Kardemena, Kos (Greece) had a fab time...so thought Id show you a couple of snaps 

View attachment DSC00325smaller.jpg


lol notice how I didnt take the sticker off my new sunnies in this one! :doh:

View attachment DSC00435smaller.jpg


View attachment DSC00448smaller.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 22, 2008)

Dance_Epidemic said:


> One from my recent birthday party,


What a cutie!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hey all, I got back today from spending a week in Kardemena, Kos (Greece) had a fab time...so thought Id show you a couple of snaps
> ...
> 
> View attachment 44539
> ...



It looks like you had a great time in Greece! I wish we could have drinks like that here in So. Calif. Something like that would probably be prohibited, especially during fire season... 



Beautiful and fun pictures all! Here are a couple of my daughter and I that Mtmaiden took yesterday just before going on a scooter ride.












Here' a short video taken as we rode off...


----------



## bexy (Jun 22, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aw Filly, you look very pretty
> 
> Here's me from last night....what an inebriated mess of a night it was!



fabulous pic!! youre very photogenic my love


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 22, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> Aw Filly, you look very pretty
> 
> Here's me from last night....what an inebriated mess of a night it was!



haha i LOVE your look. Seriously..every picture i see of you i'm like awww!
Youre gorgeous lil lady!:wubu:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 22, 2008)

Very cute, Stan! I never tire of seeing pics of you and your lil girls adventures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not remember this picture being taken last night, or then name of the person in it with me haha. I'm pretty sure it was Juli (or Jaylee), there were 2 friends, those were their names and I kept getting them confused haha.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 22, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> I do not remember this picture being taken last night, or then name of the person in it with me haha. I'm pretty sure it was Juli (or Jaylee), there were 2 friends, those were their names and I kept getting them confused haha.



Oh my God... that girl is like...me.

But...not me.

Weeeeeeeeird.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Oh my God... that girl is like...me.
> 
> But...not me.
> 
> Weeeeeeeeird.



Lol, I thought it was YOU at first........



@ Stan, Miss Blue Eyed, Wonderful Photos


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2008)

Me too! I was like "When did mszwebs and Knotty hook up?!" LOL.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 22, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Me too! I was like "When did mszwebs and Knotty hook up?!" LOL.



SHIT! So was I!!!! :doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2008)

Hahahahaha! "This one time, at band camp..."


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> SHIT! So was I!!!! :doh:



Well... as I said, I dont remember anything from like... 9 pm to 4 am, so I mean, please fill me in if thats your dopelgangner, maybe you have some like... info that is magically shared haha


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 22, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> Well... as I said, I dont remember anything from like... 9 pm to 4 am, so I mean, please fill me in if thats your dopelgangner, maybe you have some like... info that is magically shared haha



Not gonna nail down any particulars...but you potentially had very good taste


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Not gonna nail down any particulars...but you potentially had very good taste



Well... lets make life easier and just say I do ^_^


----------



## Augustcandy (Jun 22, 2008)

Ditto that lol =0P


bexylicious said:


> very cute!!


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jun 22, 2008)

It's been a while so i thought I would post a recent pic.
[/ATTACH]


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> It's been a while so i thought I would post a recent pic.
> [/ATTACH]



Beautiful pictures Krazyk! 

Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").








This second picture is of Mtmaiden, Junior and Cattee.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 22, 2008)

psst. check your links, stanman.  She's adorable but you did promise two pictures.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> psst. check your links, stanman.  She's adorable but you did promise two pictures.



Just fixed it! Still overloading you with cuteness though...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures Krazyk!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").
> 
> ...



Ah, kids... they are the true meaning of life... at least until they turn into teenagers and totally make you want to hurt them.... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 23, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> It's been a while so i thought I would post a recent pic.
> [/ATTACH]



Wow, you still look totally attractive! If I was old enough...


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Stan! your little girl is adorable


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jun 23, 2008)

Awwwwww thanks Lloyd, your so sweet.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2008)

Just a random shot from a pals cell: 

View attachment 0614080041a[1].jpg


View attachment sluttyhowhoreskankymimi[1].jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 23, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Just a random shot from a pals cell:



you = supreme hotness 

enough said. 

haha :wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Just a random shot from a pals cell:



Make way, sexiness coming through:smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 23, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> It's been a while so i thought I would post a recent pic.
> [/ATTACH]



Beautiful, just beautiful. :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Mishty (Jun 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....



Mannnn

i was OKAY with being blonde again...till I saw that hair...that lovely lovely hair....

lookin hawt :wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....



You really are in my head:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## krazyk1372 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Mannnn
> 
> i was OKAY with being blonde again...till I saw that hair...that lovely lovely hair....
> 
> lookin hawt :wubu:





angel-1 said:


> You really are in my head:bow::bow::bow:





CleverBomb said:


> Have I mentioned you're quite the photogenic one?
> -Rusty



Thank you so much to you all  :kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....



Very Pretty! I love your hair, love that shade of red.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures Krazyk!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").
> 
> ...



Adorable pictures Stan, you have a beautiful family, your daughter and new Katy are sooo cute.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Adorable pictures Stan, you have a beautiful family, your daughter and new Katy are sooo cute.





krazyk1372 said:


> Thanks Stan! your little girl is adorable





bmann0413 said:


> Ah, kids... they are the true meaning of life... at least until they turn into teenagers and totally make you want to hurt them.... lol



Thanks Sugar&Spice and KrazyK!

... and BMann :blink:, I think...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 23, 2008)

Me and the fam watching Game 5 between the Celtics and the Lakers....LA won the battle but lost the war 

This will be the last pic I take before I cut my hair, what a shame


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Very Pretty! I love your hair, love that shade of red.



Thank You!!  



fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").
> 
> 
> This second picture is of Mtmaiden, Junior and Cattee.



Stan, I'm always touched when you post pics of your lovely daughter. She looks like the perfect mix between you and your wife 



KHayes666 said:


> Me and the fam watching Game 5 between the Celtics and the Lakers....LA won the battle but lost the war
> 
> This will be the last pic I take before I cut my hair, what a shame



I always enjoy seeing pics of you...... :batting:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Both of you are looking so gorgeous- Both of you are extraordinarily attractive Ladies





susieQ said:


> aww, sooo cuuuute!





bexylicious said:


> fabulous pic!! youre very photogenic my love





Fairest Epic said:


> haha i LOVE your look. Seriously..every picture i see of you i'm like awww!
> Youre gorgeous lil lady!:wubu:



Awww thanks y'all, you sure know how to make a girl feel special! 

GEF - looking lovely in your photos too - I wish my hair was as bright and shiny as yours!

Missy Blue Eyes - lovely holiday photos, looks like you had a good time....I wondered where you had gone!

fa_man_stan - you have a very good looking family! And your daughter and kitty are exceptionally cute!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 23, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ...
> Stan, I'm always touched when you post pics of your lovely daughter. She looks like the perfect mix between you and your wife
> ...



Thanks GEF! As I said before, you yourself always post the most beautiful pictures!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 23, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures Krazyk!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").
> 
> ...


 

Your daughter is such a little doll-face, Stan. How lucky you are to be surrounded by such beautiful women.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 23, 2008)

These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . . 

View attachment laugh.jpg


View attachment eliz.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Jun 23, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . .



I really like the first one. It has a lot of personality! Just a great picture.


----------



## mimosa (Jun 24, 2008)

Pretty.




ekmanifest said:


> These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . .


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Your daughter is such a little doll-face, Stan. How lucky you are to be surrounded by such beautiful women.



Thanks Surly! They are a couple of cuties! 



ekmanifest said:


> These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . .



Beautiful pictures of you EK, as always!

... and the photographer ain't that bad lookin' either.


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

taken a lil over a week ago at the poltrygeist premier in hollywood


----------



## Suze (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahahahahah! Ron Jeremy...I HAVE to give you rep for that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2008)

BBWGLORYFOXXX said:


> taken a lil over a week ago at the poltrygeist premier in hollywood



Really cool pics! Even if that guy in the last one looks like he is touching your boob....or just really wants to........


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

GREAT pics everyone!!! Stan, I was thinkin' your lady would resemble Loretta Switt!


----------



## tattooU (Jun 24, 2008)

Love the pics BBWGloryFoxx! You look super cute and i love your shoulder tattoos.....

You are a brave woman for getting that close to Ron Jeremy! 

(<-----has a deep seeded fear of the man  )


----------



## Crystal (Jun 24, 2008)

Lots of pictures happen when one hasn't had her laptop for three weeks and is...extremely bored. 

View attachment Me resized.jpg


View attachment Me resized 02.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . .



That first picture shows that you are VERY photogenic...


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 24, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Lots of pictures happen when one hasn't had her laptop for three weeks and is...extremely bored.



You've been gone? No wonder there's a Crystal-shaped hole in my heart...


----------



## Crystal (Jun 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You've been gone? No wonder there's a Crystal-shaped hole in my heart...



I don't know whether to be flattered, because that's extremely sweet...


Or hurt because you didn't notice that I've been gone for three weeks, hehe.


But, regardless, thankies.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 24, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Lots of pictures happen when one hasn't had her laptop for three weeks and is...extremely bored.



Cute pics, Crystal! Glad you're back!


----------



## Crystal (Jun 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cute pics, Crystal! Glad you're back!





Thanks, dear!


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 24, 2008)

My son and I on his Graduation Day June 20th.
VERY proud mom and handsome and happy graduate!
Ruth 

View attachment jer&mom.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 25, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> My son and I on his Graduation Day June 20th.
> VERY proud mom and handsome and happy graduate!
> Ruth



aw! you should be Ruth!
he is a very handsome man!
very cute picture of you as well! love the color of your hair!


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 25, 2008)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. And all the credit goes to Dianna who takes amazing pictures . . . and Stan, why does she keep calling you Marco???



Tooz said:


> I really like the first one. It has a lot of personality! Just a great picture.





mimosa said:


> Pretty.





fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures of you EK, as always!
> 
> ... and the photographer ain't that bad lookin' either.





bmann0413 said:


> That first picture shows that you are VERY photogenic...


----------



## Ruffie (Jun 25, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> aw! you should be Ruth!
> he is a very handsome man!
> very cute picture of you as well! love the color of your hair!


Thank you for the lovely compliments!


----------



## mimosa (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats! What a handsome pic of the both of you!:happy::bow:





Ruffie said:


> My son and I on his Graduation Day June 20th.
> VERY proud mom and handsome and happy graduate!
> Ruth


----------



## bexy (Jun 25, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> My son and I on his Graduation Day June 20th.
> VERY proud mom and handsome and happy graduate!
> Ruth



ruffies son = HOTTIE!! 

you look beautiful too ruth, and glowing with pride. lovely to see


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 25, 2008)

krazyk1372 said:


> It's been a while so i thought I would post a recent pic.
> [/ATTACH]



Great Haircut! Was it cut with a razor?


----------



## KendraLee (Jun 25, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....



I've been meaning to tell you for a while now that I think your hair color is amazing. I used to be a hairdresser so I always notice hair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 25, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> My son and I on his Graduation Day June 20th.
> VERY proud mom and handsome and happy graduate!
> Ruth



That is a wonderful picture, Ruth. You definitely look like the proud mother...and I can see why! 



KendraLee said:


> I've been meaning to tell you for a while now that I think your hair color is amazing. I used to be a hairdresser so I always notice hair.



Thank you so much


----------



## Gateway (Jun 26, 2008)

Taken around 2 months ago, sorry for the vacant look in my eye (the other is hidden behind my floppy hair), it might have something to do with the beer... 

Also, scribbled out the guy next to me for privacy reasons on his behalf.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 27, 2008)

I got highlights in my hair Wednesday =D 

View attachment Highlights.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures Krazyk!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").
> 
> ...



Oh man, your daughter is the cutest thing. Beautiful family, Stan.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> My son and I on his Graduation Day June 20th.
> VERY proud mom and handsome and happy graduate!
> Ruth



Ah, graduation. All I was thinking was thank God it's over. Congrats to the handsome fellow and to the pretty lady standing next to him.:bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I got highlights in my hair Wednesday =D



Highlights look very nice. No one should be that damn cute.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . .



I just wanna hug you, you look so sweet and fun and all that good stuff.:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

BBWGLORYFOXXX said:


> taken a lil over a week ago at the poltrygeist premier in hollywood



Great smile. love the tats.


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....



GET OUTTA MY HEAD WOMAN!!!!!! Wait... come back


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 27, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I got highlights in my hair Wednesday =D



Every time I see you, I just wanna hug you!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Every time I see you, I just wanna hug you!



Go for it, I love hugs.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 29, 2008)

I never knew how funny i looked under water  My husband took these of me today and i look like I'm in pain going under water lol. I really tried to look relaxed too  

View attachment swimming.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Jun 29, 2008)

Love your pics! You are soooo cute.





HottiMegan said:


> I never knew how funny i looked under water  My husband took these of me today and i look like I'm in pain going under water lol. I really tried to look relaxed too


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 30, 2008)

Some new pictures I took tonight while hiding inside from the lightning storm!


----------



## tattooU (Jun 30, 2008)

You look beautiful! 

Damn, we need to hang out. 

p.s. i think i hated the humidity today moreso than the lightning lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some new pictures I took tonight while hiding inside from the lightning storm!



Something about this one is so naturally, gracefully lovely that I gasped and then sighed. lol. 

Why aren't there more words in the English language for "beautiful?"


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 30, 2008)

tattooU said:


> You look beautiful!
> 
> Damn, we need to hang out.
> 
> p.s. i think i hated the humidity today moreso than the lightning lol



Damn the humidity! It was awful today I agree. I think some underground pirate mini golf is in our future, yes? 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Something about this one is so naturally, gracefully lovely that I gasped and then sighed. lol.
> 
> Why aren't there more words in the English language for "beautiful?"



Girl you are sooooo sweet. You comment made me blush.  I heart ya!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 30, 2008)

I was on the lookout for any corpulent cuties that may have needed saving...after all it was 55 degrees out and windy lol


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jun 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some new pictures I took tonight while hiding inside from the lightning storm!



:shocked: for serious...you are absolutely stunning in the most gorgeous way possible! :eat2: haha i have noticed it before....but your beauty becomes more apparent with every pic i see. meow girlie! :wubu:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I was on the lookout for any corpulent cuties that may have needed saving...after all it was 55 degrees out and windy lol



Did you find any corpulent cuties?


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some new pictures I took tonight while hiding inside from the lightning storm!




You're sooooo pretty. :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow: Oh, those eyes. How much are they retail?


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Some new pictures I took tonight while hiding inside from the lightning storm!



So naturally beautiful!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 30, 2008)

okay, nevermind, we'll just go with. Damn, you are gorgeous.


----------



## Deemondess (Jun 30, 2008)

Hya everyone I have been away for a while but back now here is a recent pic of me 




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Love your pics! You are soooo cute.



Thanks  It was fun to finally go swimming after a week of waiting for the smoke to clear enough  (hazardous air around here due to 100's of fires burning)


----------



## tattooU (Jun 30, 2008)

Pirate mini-golf for sure...maybe even some shopping. 

Thankfully the weather is much nicer today. Imagine my horror when i left brutally hot California only to be met by the evil sun in my previous home of rain.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 30, 2008)

Saturday night @ the Goodbar with friends - my sisters from other misters; me and the bff 

View attachment phpAolJMwPM.jpg


View attachment phpgNytu7PM.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2008)

Cute dress Ashmama


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 30, 2008)

Another holiday snap...had to edit it though  sowwy

View attachment me full hol.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 30, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> Cute dress Ashmama



Thank you, Megan! 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Another holiday snap...had to edit it though  sowwy
> 
> View attachment 45046



Cute pic! You are always so smile-y!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 30, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I never knew how funny i looked under water  My husband took these of me today and i look like I'm in pain going under water lol. I really tried to look relaxed too



I can go underwater without getting scared now! Now if only I knew how to swim better...

Anyways, I hear swimming is a good way to exercise when pregnant...



BigCutieSasha said:


> Some new pictures I took tonight while hiding inside from the lightning storm!



You still are just adorable as ever, Sasha... :happy:



ashmamma84 said:


> Saturday night @ the Goodbar with friends - my sisters from other misters; me and the bff



You working that dress, girl! with that cute smile of yours!



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Another holiday snap...had to edit it though  sowwy
> 
> View attachment 45046



Heh, looks like a heat wave has hit Dims!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Another holiday snap...had to edit it though  sowwy
> 
> View attachment 45046



Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## ayschucks (Jun 30, 2008)

I am in between this hair cut and the other. My hair is a tad more shaggy than I would like or hope, think Han Solo in the first Star Wars. The one in the car is actually the most recent, the other was taken 4 months ago when my hair got this long the first time.












OH WAITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT- Here is me at the hospital 3 weeks ago. Sorry no ass-less gown shots of me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 30, 2008)

ayschucks said:


> I am in between this hair cut and the other. My hair is a tad more shaggy than I would like or hope, think Han Solo in the first Star Wars. The one in the car is actually the most recent, the other was taken 4 months ago when my hair got this long the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You've turned into quite the picture-whore. :blush: Not that it's a bad thing...


----------



## Crystal (Jun 30, 2008)

I <3 new outfits.  

View attachment Revised 2.jpg


----------



## prettysteve (Jun 30, 2008)

Red said:


> One of a bunch of photos taken by a local student photog.
> 
> View attachment 44391



Miss Red : You are one super hot red head. I just love your hairdoo!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 30, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I <3 new outfits.


 

Haha...agreed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I was on the lookout for any corpulent cuties that may have needed saving...after all it was 55 degrees out and windy lol



I love it, Captain! 



Deemondess said:


> Hya everyone I have been away for a while but back now here is a recent pic of me


Welcome back Deemondess 



ashmamma84 said:


> Saturday night @ the Goodbar with friends - my sisters from other misters; me and the bff



Looking too good, as usual Lady!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 1, 2008)

Yay! I went on a road trip to the Delaware Museum of Natural History with my roomie and best guy friend. This is what turned out~


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 1, 2008)

last week at a bbq, my friends usually take pics in b&w not quite sure why




I like how sleazy I look in this one, everyone thought I was checking out her arse


----------



## tattooU (Jul 2, 2008)

Dood, that last pic would look awesome with a prop cigarette hanging out your mouth....it would seal the deal on the sleeze angle lol


----------



## Ivy (Jul 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Beautiful pictures Krazyk!
> 
> Here are a couple more pictures. The first is Junior and our new cat named Catttee (pronounced "Katy").
> 
> ...



great pictures stan! your daughter is adorable and she looks exactly like you!!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Saturday night @ the Goodbar with friends - my sisters from other misters; me and the bff



you are gorgeous!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Saturday night @ the Goodbar with friends - my sisters from other misters; me and the bff


 

you're such a beauty.. :happy:


----------



## elle camino (Jul 2, 2008)

pride 08: keeping it real (sweaty). 

View attachment pride2.jpg


View attachment pride3.jpg


View attachment pride1.jpg


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jul 2, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Yay! I went on a road trip to the Delaware Museum of Natural History with my roomie and best guy friend. This is what turned out~



Very beautiful. Never been to Delaware myself, not that I think about it. Kind of funny since I live so close.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

Pictures with my Ice Age Webcam.
Be afraid! 

View attachment Picture 19a.jpg


View attachment Picture 21a.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you first of all to those who posted lovely responses to the picture of my youngest son and I taken on his graduation day. This picture was Taken June 28th and is my oldest son and I at his friends wedding. We were suffering in 90 degree heat(well I was because I was out in the sun taking all the pictures for the couple, he was relaxing with a beer lol)
Ruth 

View attachment Rob&I.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Jul 2, 2008)

elle camino said:


> pride 08: keeping it real (sweaty).



hotass. :kiss2:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jul 2, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Pictures with my Ice Age Webcam.
> Be afraid!



You are adorable  Those pics make me want to know what you were singing along to on those headphones of yours.

P.S. don't mind me, but I'm going to stalk you around the forums now. kthnxbai :blush:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ivy said:


> you are gorgeous!





Surlysomething said:


> you're such a beauty.. :happy:



Thank you, lovelies! 



elle camino said:


> pride 08: keeping it real (sweaty).



Sex-ay!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 2, 2008)

Another artsy pose of me with my geetar (this time I've got my acoustic) picture taken not too very long ago .....

View attachment random 023-1.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 2, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Another artsy pose of me with my geetar (this time I've got my acoustic) picture taken not too very long ago .....
> 
> View attachment 45164


Sexy man


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 2, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Sexy man



Indeed  .


----------



## g-squared (Jul 2, 2008)

so these are a couple pics i just took in the past few days


View attachment SSPX0041.JPG

sweer bed-head


View attachment SSPX0044.JPG

my fancy new hat


View attachment SSPX0045.JPG

kinda crispy


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> You are adorable  Those pics make me want to know what you were singing along to on those headphones of yours.
> 
> P.S. don't mind me, but I'm going to stalk you around the forums now. kthnxbai :blush:



Thanks very much, and absolutely stalk away. You're welcome to it!

I'm not sure I was even singing a song. I think they were just "poses" that just tend to spew when I get in front of the camera. *Shrugs* If there was music, odds are great that it was *Dream Theater*. :wubu:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 3, 2008)

My ex bf LOVED Dream Theatre, so I know some of their music.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok another super cute boy! Where are they all coming from atm??? Has it suddenly become trendy to date fat girls and your all crawling outta the woodwork?? lol g-squared!!!! Yus please hehe


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't posted a 'work shot' lately

here goes

:notice the headphones, a necessity when working in the music industry :bow:


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

While arguing at the bar...


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> a necessity when working in the music industry :bow:


That got my attention.  Then I saw the pic  gorgeous!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> That got my attention.  Then I saw the pic  gorgeous!



Awww, thanks!


It's a cool career, for sure.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't posted a 'work shot' lately
> 
> here goes
> 
> :notice the headphones, a necessity when working in the music industry :bow:



Now you have me curious...what kind of cool job do you have that lets you wear earphones?



RobitusinZ said:


> While arguing at the bar...



Wow...looking good  :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now you have me curious...what kind of cool job do you have that lets you wear earphones?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...looking good  :bow:





Ok, are those two pictures together hot or is it just me? Haha.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 3, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ok another super cute boy! Where are they all coming from atm??? Has it suddenly become trendy to date fat girls and your all crawling outta the woodwork?? lol g-squared!!!! Yus please hehe




haha, thanks for the compliment and i dont know where all the other super cute boys are from but this guy hails from a small town like 20 miles outside of syracuse


----------



## Tooz (Jul 3, 2008)

g-squared said:


> haha, thanks for the compliment and i dont know where all the other super cute boys are from but this guy hails from a small town like 20 miles outside of syracuse



Aaaargh we need to get all the people up here to meet somewhere in Buffalo or something! >:


----------



## g-squared (Jul 3, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Aaaargh we need to get all the people up here to meet somewhere in Buffalo or something! >:



umm well if something gets figured out then let me know cuz i would effin love that. btw, i'll be relocating to oswego as of sometime near the end of august


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jul 3, 2008)

_My significant other (who is sure to lose the title if he keeps up this sneaking shit), was up from Connecticut for a visit. We went to a cove near the house for some photo ops. I was trying to get a bead on some Japanese rose, and he snuck up and took this really unflattering pic. I did not even have the chance to fly the bird at his camera._


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 3, 2008)

MoonGoddess said:


> _ I did not even have the chance to fly the bird at his camera._



and here I thought that *I* was the only one that liked to do such things.....:batting: 

hehehehehehehehehehehhee


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 4, 2008)

A picture of me looking into the sun. Note the sunglasses headband, which has become a Sasha Bujavicesque type accessory. (Ouch, Celts by 39!!!!)

Note this is in Maine. And less then a mile from where I grew up. 

View attachment Stupic.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 4, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> A picture of me looking into the sun. Note the sunglasses headband, which has become a Sasha Bujavicesque type accessory. (Ouch, Celts by 39!!!!)


Hot boy hot boy!  mmmm hehe


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 4, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Hot boy hot boy!  mmmm hehe


 
Glad I could make a cute Brit happy on Independance Day


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 4, 2008)

me on the bus-which is a terrible pic, but its how I really look on a daily basis lol, and me on Federal Hill tonight


----------



## Tooz (Jul 4, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> A picture of me looking into the sun. Note the sunglasses headband, which has become a Sasha Bujavicesque type accessory. (Ouch, Celts by 39!!!!)
> 
> Note this is in Maine. And less then a mile from where I grew up.



Is that like Bar Harbor, or does the entire coast of Maine look like that


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 4, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Is that like Bar Harbor, or does the entire coast of Maine look like that


 
The entire coast of Maine looks like that. It's borderline hilarious. 

(Actually pic is taken in York...about 3 hours south of Bar Harbor)


----------



## Tooz (Jul 5, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> The entire coast of Maine looks like that. It's borderline hilarious.
> 
> (Actually pic is taken in York...about 3 hours south of Bar Harbor)



Oh, ok, I know where that is.

I am Maine-bound, actually.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 5, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Oh, ok, I know where that is.
> 
> I am Maine-bound, actually.


 
Coolness, where are you thinking of going?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 5, 2008)

Me at my buddy's wedding. I don't know why I like this pic so much. Must be the red wine. 

View attachment Picture 11.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 5, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Me at my buddy's wedding. I don't know why I like this pic so much. Must be the red wine.



hubba hubba


----------



## Tooz (Jul 5, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Coolness, where are you thinking of going?



Bangor area (I hope. It's up in the air at this time).


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 5, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Bangor area (I hope. It's up in the air at this time).


 
Born in Rockport. Word.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 5, 2008)

that thing produced the worst brainfreeze. evar.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jul 5, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Me at my buddy's wedding. I don't know why I like this pic so much. Must be the red wine.



I know why I like it - nothing to do with the red wine, though. 
Very handsome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 6, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> that thing produced the worst brainfreeze. evar.



Is that you? Oh my.....much better without the turban..... :batting:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 6, 2008)

elle camino said:


> pride 08: keeping it real (sweaty).



Cute as ever, Elle!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 7, 2008)

We hit the water park for my big 3-0 birthday and had so much fun. This was taken with our new waterproof camera


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We hit the water park for my big 3-0 birthday and had so much fun. This was taken with our new waterproof camera



Awww nice pictures.. 
what a cutie you have there..handsome lil man!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 7, 2008)

Lots of pic taking lately lol..THis was at the hotel for the RI dance, I debated whether or not to wear my new bathing suit top to party in. I didn't...it hurt my neck too much lol


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 7, 2008)

Let's see...

*FA Checklist:*

Skinny? *Check!*
Unusual? *Check!*

We're good to go...


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Bangor area (I hope. It's up in the air at this time).



Hey, that's where I am! 

Here are my pics...taken within the last couple of weeks. Yeah...I'm a fan of the do-rag!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Lots of pic taking lately lol..THis was at the hotel for the RI dance, I debated whether or not to wear my new bathing suit top to party in. I didn't...it hurt my neck too much lol



Wowzer....great pic. That top suits you for sure...



The Orange Mage said:


> Let's see...
> 
> *FA Checklist:*
> 
> ...




Me likes it 



OneHauteMama said:


> Hey, that's where I am!
> 
> Here are my pics...taken within the last couple of weeks. Yeah...I'm a fan of the do-rag!



Looking so pretty!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 7, 2008)

Eh, haven't posted a new pic in a while, so bask in all my awesome hotness! 

View attachment chekmeout.jpg


View attachment chekmeout2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

Looking good, bmann


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 8, 2008)

So I only smoke when I drink, and Saturday was a big party haha. But I don't know, something about smoke pouring out of a mouth is just sexy to me.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

OneHauteMama said:


> Hey, that's where I am!
> 
> Here are my pics...taken within the last couple of weeks. Yeah...I'm a fan of the do-rag!




And I'm a fan of yours:smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We hit the water park for my big 3-0 birthday and had so much fun. This was taken with our new waterproof camera



Gotta love those family pics. You have a beautiful family.:bow:


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Lots of pic taking lately lol..THis was at the hotel for the RI dance, I debated whether or not to wear my new bathing suit top to party in. I didn't...it hurt my neck too much lol



Oooo, sexy. Great top!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 8, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Let's see...
> 
> *FA Checklist:*
> 
> ...



I love the sort of curl in your hair. It's adorable!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> So I only smoke when I drink, and Saturday was a big party haha. But I don't know, something about smoke pouring out of a mouth is just sexy to me.
> *snips*



so i usually only smoke when i drink too, i quit and then start again from being at the bar.

and i would have to agree.

here is my testimony.




excuse the freaky large eyes... was in a darker room, and passing a lighter.


----------



## pat70327 (Jul 8, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> so i usually only smoke when i drink too, i quit and then start again from being at the bar.
> 
> and i would have to agree.
> 
> ...



Wow you look amazing.. and your eyes look really sexy too


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

pat70327 said:


> Wow you look amazing.. and your eyes look really sexy too



SMOKING IS BAD!

sorry had to put that in there.

Thank you Pat.


its all in the contacts/make up.


----------



## bexy (Jul 8, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Let's see...
> 
> *FA Checklist:*
> 
> ...



HELLO VERY HOT BOY!! kinda fitting the description of my perfect guy there! now if only you were a morrissey fan!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 8, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I love the sort of curl in your hair. It's adorable!



Thanks! I'm growing it out really long (hopefully), but right now it's at this troublesome length where I really can't do a whole lot with it, and humid or windy summer days don't help much either, lol. 



bexylicious said:


> HELLO VERY HOT BOY!! kinda fitting the description of my perfect guy there! now if only you were a morrissey fan!



Unfortunately, I haven't delved into that segment of the 80's music world that Morrissey was a part of. Well, that and I'm already spoken for by a wonderful girl who you'd probably get along with quite well. You're quite similar in interests and appearances it seems.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> So I only smoke when I drink, and Saturday was a big party haha. But I don't know, something about smoke pouring out of a mouth is just sexy to me.



That pic is hella sexy, too  :bow:


----------



## Ivy (Jul 9, 2008)

taken today while riding the el! 

View attachment train.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jul 9, 2008)

hotass.
hand over the dress.


----------



## Suze (Jul 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hotass.
> hand over the dress.



what she said.


----------



## Suze (Jul 9, 2008)

Me and wee brother went on a fishing trip the other day.
It was raining...A LOT!

we don't look anything alike; we knowz!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 9, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hotass.
> hand over the dress.



Ummmmmmmm Ill fight you for it!!!!!



susieQ said:


> Me and wee brother went on a fishing trip the other day.
> It was raining...A LOT!
> 
> we don't look anything alike; we knowz!



Your bro is sooooo cute! Any chance he'd fancy a fat girl??? lol


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 9, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> So I only smoke when I drink, and Saturday was a big party haha. But I don't know, something about smoke pouring out of a mouth is just sexy to me.


You're not alone, I know other guys that thinks that.


----------



## Suze (Jul 9, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ummmmmmmm Ill fight you for it!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Your bro is sooooo cute! Any chance he'd fancy a fat girl??? lol



I have asked him if he would ever consider dating a bigger girl. His answer seemed a bit *erm* hesitant… 

Well, well. He's still young and have lots to learn.


----------



## bexy (Jul 9, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't delved into that segment of the 80's music world that Morrissey was a part of. Well, that and I'm already spoken for by a wonderful girl who you'd probably get along with quite well. You're quite similar in interests and appearances it seems.



hee hee well i am spoken for also, but listen to some morrissey!! lol


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 9, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> So I only smoke when I drink, and Saturday was a big party haha. But I don't know, something about smoke pouring out of a mouth is just sexy to me.



I think I'd have to agree with you on that one. :smitten:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 10, 2008)

Knotty, of course you're sexy:wubu:, but for me, the smoke is just not. Sorry.:doh:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Everyone who has posted their pics look absolutely great!!

I am actually in a sharing mood tonight, hehe. Therefore, I am posting some very recent pics of me! 

View attachment 0413081456.jpg


View attachment 0531082013.jpg


View attachment 0607081853.jpg


View attachment 0612080836.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 10, 2008)

sharing IS caring 

absolutely gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 10, 2008)

Yup yup.. I'm a very caring person  LOL

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Red (Jul 10, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Me and wee brother went on a fishing trip the other day.
> It was raining...A LOT!
> 
> we don't look anything alike; we knowz!



Awww man, I need a fishing buddy, it sucks that you live so damn far away!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

elle camino said:


> hotass.
> hand over the dress.





susieQ said:


> what she said.



pfft. you ladies are gonna have to fight me for that one! :kiss2:


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

here is me looking giddy as hell because i'm standing next to one of my childhood heroes (and present day dodgers' shortstop) nomar garciaparra. i doubt there's any dodgers fans in the house, but that dude seriously kicks ass.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Everyone who has posted their pics look absolutely great!!
> 
> I am actually in a sharing mood tonight, hehe. Therefore, I am posting some very recent pics of me!




Wow, you always look good


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> here is me looking giddy as hell because i'm standing next to one of my childhood heroes (and present day dodgers' shortstop) nomar garciaparra. i doubt there's any dodgers fans in the house, but that dude seriously kicks ass.



Like most Cubs fans, my opinion of Nomar is... well, I don't really have one. He came and went, and not many fans really noticed his passing. But still, I'd love the opportunity to meet almost ANY professional baseball player, and if you got to meet one of your heroes, that sounds pretty fantastic! Hell, I can only imagine my own dumbfoundedness (is that a word? LoL) if I found myself shaking the hand of Mark Grace.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 10, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Like most Cubs fans, my opinion of Nomar is... well, I don't really have one. He came and went, and not many fans really noticed his passing. But still, I'd love the opportunity to meet almost ANY professional baseball player, and if you got to meet one of your heroes, that sounds pretty fantastic! Hell, I can only imagine my own dumbfoundedness (is that a word? LoL) if I found myself shaking the hand of Mark Grace.



Haha yeah, his time with the Cubs was generally forgettable. You have to feel for the guy, and the reason that he's one of my heroes is that he's got a funky condition where his scar tissue heals up bizarrely (link). It makes him ridiculously injury prone, but _every_ time he tries and tries and fights to come back and play. Plus he's made some really memorable plays for L.A. in the time he has been healthy.

Mark Grace was awesome, he's the kind of player I love. Steady as hell, hit the gaps and played great defense.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 10, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> Haha yeah, his time with the Cubs was generally forgettable. You have to feel for the guy, and the reason that he's one of my heroes is that he's got a funky condition where his scar tissue heals up bizarrely (link). It makes him ridiculously injury prone, but _every_ time he tries and tries and fights to come back and play. Plus he's made some really memorable plays for L.A. in the time he has been healthy.
> 
> Mark Grace was awesome, he's the kind of player I love. Steady as hell, hit the gaps and played great defense.



I didn't know that about him. I just assumed he fell under that category of "unlucky" players. He's a solid player when he's on the ballfield, that much I'm certain of. His persistence and hard work is admirable, though it also shows there's only so much one can do if Fate decides to throw obstacles at you.

As for Grace, from the rumors I've heard, he's kind of a jerk in person. But eh, I'd still die for the chance. Not many better at what he did for the team.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm loving all these photos  It's way cool to put a face to the poster


----------



## KnottyOne (Jul 10, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Knotty, of course you're sexy:wubu:, but for me, the smoke is just not. Sorry.:doh:



Awwww, thanks. And I can adapt, I never said I was one-dimensional haha


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 10, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Everyone who has posted their pics look absolutely great!!
> 
> I am actually in a sharing mood tonight, hehe. Therefore, I am posting some very recent pics of me!



You're just a boat load of cuteness!:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 11, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> You're just a boat load of cuteness!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow! Such a beautiful group of ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> here is me looking giddy as hell because i'm standing next to one of my childhood heroes (and present day dodgers' shortstop) nomar garciaparra. i doubt there's any dodgers fans in the house, but that dude seriously kicks ass.



That's awesome!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> here is me looking giddy as hell because i'm standing next to one of my childhood heroes (and present day dodgers' shortstop) nomar garciaparra. i doubt there's any dodgers fans in the house, but that dude seriously kicks ass.



NOMAHHHHHHH!

I still have his original rookie card....even though he became a clubhouse cancer near the end, he still rocked from 97-03


----------



## Tooz (Jul 11, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> NOMAHHHHHHH!



I knew someone was gonna bust out with this. Haha..


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I knew someone was gonna bust out with this. Haha..



I haven't seen the guy in 4 years give or take an interleague game or 2....haven't busted out the Nomah chants in a long time lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> As for Grace, from the rumors I've heard, he's kind of a jerk in person. But eh, I'd still die for the chance. Not many better at what he did for the team.



There's a famous story here about one day during a rain out when he went and took a bucket of balls out to the outfield and shagged flies to all the soaked waiting fans...he had a pretty good rep here as a player, I always thought. But who knows.

I have also heard a lot of stories about how 'approachable' he was to female fans at bars after the game after his divorce, but that's different ...

ETA: Nice pic, Doom! Love the happy fan-boy eyebrows .


----------



## Suze (Jul 11, 2008)

Red said:


> Awww man, I need a fishing buddy, it sucks that you live so damn far away!



Ditto! 
You should definitely move. 

I ALWAYS end up doing "outdoor stuff" with my brother. A change would be good! My friends are so damn lazy Kinda funny that I'm the only chubby person among them AND the most active...:blink:


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 12, 2008)

this is me and my best friend. 
i love her.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 12, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> this is me and my best friend.
> i love her.



Aww thats a good pic of you guys. You look so pretty.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 13, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Aww thats a good pic of you guys. You look so pretty.



thanks after this we had a blast with free beer and screaming our heads off.
is always fun with her


----------



## Crystal (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry this picture is so blurry, guys...but my camera is doing strange things.

Just bought this dress from Maurices (I'm serious, girls. Check this store out) for $15! 

View attachment DSC03916.JPG


----------



## gooberberg (Jul 13, 2008)

This is the closest thing to a recent pic of me. Hope you all like it.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, since my smallest was about age 3... how about we go for a long, long time ago?






And last Summer. It's all I got. Haven't changed much.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Jul 13, 2008)

Errr I forgot what post I was in and posted that in the wrong thread. My handy little edit button isn't around to fix it. Sorry. 


*EDIT- But it was on this post? Strange.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 13, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> Well, since my smallest was about age 3... how about we go for a long, long time ago?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love your hair ;-)


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 13, 2008)

will you settle for a recent picture of my chub? 

View attachment 293727131_997442736_0.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 13, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Sorry this picture is so blurry, guys...but my camera is doing strange things.
> 
> Just bought this dress from Maurices (I'm serious, girls. Check this store out) for $15!


Thats a really pretty dress hun! I think you should ship me one over here! hehe


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 13, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> this is me and my best friend.
> i love her.


Gorgeous, gorgeous ladies!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 13, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Sorry this picture is so blurry, guys...but my camera is doing strange things.
> 
> Just bought this dress from Maurices (I'm serious, girls. Check this store out) for $15!



Very cute dress, girlie! Sucks for me though...we don't have a Maurices.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jul 13, 2008)

Here's me then...










I know...I always look sleepy or drugged down... it's my "thing".


----------



## gnoom (Jul 13, 2008)

Taken three hours ago.

View attachment 13.07.2008 - 27.jpg


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok I hope this works! This was me a few days ago. Hope the webcam pics are clear. 

View attachment Picture 110000.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jul 13, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> Here's me then...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, you're definitely hot stuff. :happy:

(I must admit you _do_ look a liiiittle bit sleepy/stoned in that last pic, though. )


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 13, 2008)

canadianbbw4u said:


> Ok I hope this works! This was me a few days ago. Hope the webcam pics are clear.



Wow, beautiful picture!!
What kind of webcam do you have? I've been in the market to get a newer one, but have not done any research into good ones and whatnot. That picture of yours is very good quality.


----------



## tioobs (Jul 13, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> These were in the clubhouse, but thought I would post here since I love me some SocialBfly, the photographer . . .


Fantastic pictures, you look so sympatic !!


----------



## tioobs (Jul 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just took these Friday....


Kisses :eat2:


----------



## tioobs (Jul 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Me in my new apartment!!


You are naughty on this picture :wubu:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 13, 2008)

View attachment DSC00609smaller.jpg


I was having a good face day.....so thought id share


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 13, 2008)

gnoom said:


> Taken three hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 45947



Wonderful family photo- beautiful little girl there with you 



tioobs said:


> Kisses :eat2:



Thank you Sweets  



missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 45950
> 
> 
> I was having a good face day.....so thought id share



You always look sooo cute :bow:


----------



## tioobs (Jul 13, 2008)

canadianbbw4u said:


> Ok I hope this works! This was me a few days ago. Hope the webcam pics are clear.


The pics is clear


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 13, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> View attachment 45950
> 
> 
> I was having a good face day.....so thought id share



Wait, you have _bad _face days?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

my picture did not post... I will again later.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)

nevermind.........


----------



## elle camino (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## Ivy (Jul 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



i just thought i should inform you that i am taking you as my wife.


----------



## angel-1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i just thought i should inform you that i am taking you as my wife.



You two will have beautiful children together.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


>


You're always lovely, elle, and that owl pendant is wonderful, unique and eye-catching. You wear it well!


----------



## tattooU (Jul 14, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i just thought i should inform you that i am taking you as my wife.



Damn it! Beat me to it! 



.....then can i be her affair?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Wait, you have _bad _face days?


Ahhhhh I do indeed Mr BlackJack! Very bad ones!!! If only you could see me now! hehe


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


>




you, always with the gorgeous


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jul 14, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i just thought i should inform you that i am taking you as my wife.



Idea for new HBO series:

Big Big Love which features a polygamous sect of Elle Camino spouses of various sizes and genders.

Owl ate spider?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 14, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Ahhhhh I do indeed Mr BlackJack! Very bad ones!!! If only you could see me now! hehe



I find this difficult to believe and demand photographic proof.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I find this difficult to believe and demand photographic proof.


Seconded...


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jul 14, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Wow, beautiful picture!!
> What kind of webcam do you have? I've been in the market to get a newer one, but have not done any research into good ones and whatnot. That picture of yours is very good quality.



I bought a logtech Pro 9000. I paid 120.00 for it, but there was a 40.00 rebate in the maile. It doesnt really fit on my laptop though and i hate that!


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



Don't be alarmed when I break into your house and steal that necklace. Also, you look beautiful.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 14, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> Owl ate spider?


hahaha! i am so stealing that. <3.

ivy: i do.

carrie: post moar plz. and thank you, i love it! 25 cents at a yard sale. 

waxy: don't be alarmed when i lock the door behind you and make you hang out with me and hold hands.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 14, 2008)

Me, very tired after a day of tutoring a 7 year old boy I'm teaching maths and creative writing to in England 

And me at the polo fields watching a very good match


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 14, 2008)

elle camino said:


> waxy: don't be alarmed when i lock the door behind you and make you hang out with me and hold hands.



Oh for you I'll even wipe my nervous sweaty palms on my pants first. Plus, I'll bring cocktails.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2008)

Very pretty indeed 


Does anyone else see a resemblance to the Cardigan's singer?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddT2QmVnJiQ


Your face reminds me of someone famous.....not totally sure who


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jul 15, 2008)

_I've said it many times in the past, but I have to utter it again...what stunning people we have here at Dims!

For the most recent posters-

CherchezLaFemme, I LOVE your complexion. Totally flawless!

and

Elle, don't you EVER get tired of being gorgeous?_


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 15, 2008)

:smitten:I can't look at this picture without smiling so hard my cheeks hurt!:wubu:

Love, 
Pookie






gnoom said:


> Taken three hours ago.
> 
> View attachment 45947


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 15, 2008)

My favorite summer activity. Taken this past weekend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2008)

YOU GO DADDY-OH!!!!


Vrrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Fantastic pics


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

Go, go DaddyOh!! Love the pictures


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah.
I have myself a pretty old digital camera. I find myself wanting a new[er] one. 

View attachment DreamTheaterShirta.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 20, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Yeah.
> I have myself a pretty old digital camera. I find myself wanting a new[er] one.


 

Your love of Dream Theater KILLS me. Haha.


It has to be a guy thing. The only girls that I see loving the 'prog' rock are the g/f's of the guys digging on it.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 20, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Your love of Dream Theater KILLS me. Haha.
> 
> 
> It has to be a guy thing. The only girls that I see loving the 'prog' rock are the g/f's of the guys digging on it.



The ratio of guys to girls for Progressive Rock is definitely exponential in favor of the males. Though there are some females that adore the bands I and many others love, you're correct.


<---- Fanboy. Hell, when I saw them live, I was so freakin' excited just to get a sheet of paper with the set list on it!!

*EDIT:* Most of us (in the *Dream Theater* fan base) agree that we're hardcore fans, and the band loves the dedication we have.


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is me with the youngest of the triplets Fionlagh taken yesterday at the wedding we were at. My adopted son was standing in the wedding so I was helping baby wrangle.
Ruth 

View attachment Fn&kok.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Yeah.
> I have myself a pretty old digital camera. I find myself wanting a new[er] one.



I like the photo- now I'm considering going to youtube to see what exactly dream theater is about  



Ruffie said:


> Here is me with the youngest of the triplets Fionlagh taken yesterday at the wedding we were at. My adopted son was standing in the wedding so I was helping baby wrangle.
> Ruth




What an absolutely gorgeous baby that is- incredible picture where you both look so sweet and happy


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

This is me and my maid of honor, Kathy Noon


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the pic mariac! You guys looks so beautiful and hapy-glowing even.
Ruth


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Love the pic mariac! You guys looks so beautiful and hapy-glowing even.
> Ruth



Thank you, Ruth.... I have to admit though this picture is 2 years old but it is one of my favorites.


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> will you settle for a recent picture of my chub?



how about...HELL YES!!! :wubu:


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 21, 2008)

Can't say how this is going to look, probably pretty silly and maybe poor quality, but it's the most recent pic I have! Taken at the SPAM museum - yes, as in canned meat - in Minnesota during my Mall Of America Vacation. It was a LOT of fun! 

View attachment SUC50045.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone is looking so good... I will be posting new pictures soon..I got new glasses back in May and I just got new pictures of me..Will put them up soon...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 21, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Yeah.
> I have myself a pretty old digital camera. I find myself wanting a new[er] one.


Looking good as always!:smitten:
Miss seeing that face every Morning and Night.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

Me in the car like two days ago!
Excuse my horrible eyebrows. I need to get them waxed!







Me in the bathroom at Chilis like a week ago.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


>



You're gorgeous and I want to steal your necklace.


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 22, 2008)

ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.








... and this is with two of my awesomest, long time amigos after a long talk about how i need to move in with steve (center) in nyc. thanks for the coffee, dennys.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.




Jennifer, I officially hate you.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2008)

Me and one of my best friends during a weekend of debauchery and jenga :happy:


----------



## tattooU (Jul 22, 2008)

Since Elle is already taken, i officially propose to cold comfort! :wubu:

i hope my hubby doesn't mind :blush:


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful!:bow:





cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jul 22, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> Yeah.
> I have myself a pretty old digital camera. I find myself wanting a new[er] one.


I LOVE Dream Theater!!!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




goddamn woman! you are way too hot for words.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Me and one of my best friends during a weekend of debauchery and jenga :happy:



Nice picture Matt


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a pic of me and one of my friends last weekend. Yep.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 22, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Me in the car like two days ago!
> Excuse my horrible eyebrows. I need to get them waxed!
> 
> 
> ...




Very cute! Lovely eyes :smitten:


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

This is a picture of me from yesterday


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jen, ok, apart from the obvious that you are ridiculously hot......ummmmm muchos hot man friend in second pic???

Introductions? lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 22, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Very cute! Lovely eyes :smitten:



Thanks. :]



cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loooove your hair color.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Nice picture Matt



Thank you!


----------



## leighcy (Jul 22, 2008)

Seriously, is _everyone_ on this board attractive? It's very intimidating! Nice pics, everyone. I was going to post one of me, but I'm too lazy at the moment to go to my desktop. I'm using the laptop right now. Anyway, that's me over there in the avatar, but I'll post a full picture soon. I should have taken some last night when I went out. Oh well. Hope to see many more photos here!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 22, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're so beautiful, it makes me want to cry. (In a good way). Also, it's all I can do to remember to breathe.

This might be the first time ever I've found myself grateful I'm straight - but ONLY because if I weren't, I WOULD forget to breathe, and they'd have to recover my passed-out fat ass from the floor.

Translation for the more visual among us: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Me and one of my best friends during a weekend of debauchery and jenga :happy:



Wow, what a great smile you have, Matt. That turned out to be a great picture indeed!! 



mariac1966 said:


> This is a picture of me from yesterday



I like your top- good picture


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like your top- good picture




Thank you, GEF!! I got it from Lane Bryant... I only wish they had more color choices... It is perfect for the hot, humid days when you need something cool to wear.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Jul 22, 2008)

RED LOBSTAR


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 22, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> RED LOBSTAR



What a handsome man you are!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2008)

A few new pictures..Like my new glasses? I love them plus added bonus I can see so much better! Everyone looks wonderful!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 23, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> A few new pictures..Like my new glasses? I love them plus added bonus I can see so much better! Everyone looks wonderful!




Could you beeee any cuter??? *said like Chandler Bing*


----------



## Shosh (Jul 23, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Me and one of my best friends during a weekend of debauchery and jenga :happy:



You cute as hell Boo!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)

from my mini vacation, eyes were red from pool water.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

Instead of trying to be ~sexy~ and posting some posed/carefully lighted and angled photo, I am gonna post something FREAKING SWEET.





1am last night, playing Cranium, apparently.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> A few new pictures..Like my new glasses? I love them plus added bonus I can see so much better! Everyone looks wonderful!



I LOVE your glasses! I need a new pair myself and am looking for something similar. Those must look great with your blonde hair, though.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2008)

This is me being OVERJOYED about my new cell phone.






I look really ridiculous, but omgoshhh, my cell is so lovely.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 23, 2008)

TOO CUTE! 




thatgirl08 said:


> This is me being OVERJOYED about my new cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Instead of trying to be ~sexy~ and posting some posed/carefully lighted and angled photo, I am gonna post something FREAKING SWEET.
> 
> (pic)
> 1am last night, playing Cranium, apparently.



What the hell is on your head?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> What the hell is on your head?


I think it's Cranium clay. How I do love Cranium. :wubu:

Adorable picture, tooz.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 23, 2008)

We have some sexy people on here! woo-hoo!

I actually just took a pic of myself today since I went from blonde to brown- Ive been killing my hair with all the reds/blondes Ive been putting in over the last year, that I went back to natural so my hair can get healthier. I already miss it though  so anyways here I be:






and speaking of hair color- Damn, *cold comfort* that color is superb on you!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 23, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> from my mini vacation, eyes were red from pool water.


 

Can I borrow your gorgeous for a day?

Thanks, I knew you wouldn't mind! I'll send you my address.


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Can I borrow your gorgeous for a day?
> 
> Thanks, I knew you wouldn't mind! I'll send you my address.



only because your avatar kicks major.


ps trade for some surly?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> This is me being OVERJOYED about my new cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whomever made that cell phone should use your mega-excited picture for marketing purposes! Too cute!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 23, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> only because your avatar kicks major.
> 
> 
> ps trade for some surly?


 

Ha ha. Nothing better than a killer cupcake!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 23, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Ha ha. Nothing better than a killer cupcake!



i totally agree with you.
sweet and totally devastating.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> What the hell is on your head?



The clay stuff that comes with the Cranium game.

I was trying to make a hat...or poop. Can't remember


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2008)

Tooz said:


> The clay stuff that comes with the Cranium game.
> 
> I was trying to make a hat...or poop. Can't remember



Really, it could be either when playing that game.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Really, it could be either when playing that game.



I tried to do a cemetery for my friend to guess, and he was totally NOT getting it. I had little tombstones with crosses, and burial plots, and he was like "RAILROAD TRACK?"


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 23, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Jennifer, I officially hate you.



mmm ... love you too schnookums. :kiss2:



tattooU said:


> Since Elle is already taken, i officially propose to cold comfort!
> 
> i hope my hubby doesn't mind



oh my! to be honest, i don't know if i can accept for similar reasons! but i'll be damned if i'm not totally effin' flattered! :smitten:



mimosa said:


> Beautiful!:bow:



thank ya kindly, mims!



Ivy said:


> goddamn woman! you are way too hot for words.



oh shut up lady. you've seen me in person. you know this is all just carefully lighted, posed, angled mumbo-jumbo magic in here. 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> Jen, ok, apart from the obvious that you are ridiculously hot......ummmmm muchos hot man friend in second pic???
> 
> Introductions? lol



oh. my. LAWD. naomi... seriously, steve is one of the coolest cats i know. let's rendezvous in nyc and i'll introduce you two! hopefully i'll be roomin' with him by the new year and you can just crash at our place!



thatgirl08 said:


> I loooove your hair color.



thanks so much, girl! my hair's been through the royal gauntlet of hair colors, and for some reason, i'm just stuck on the reds. this color seems to get a lot of positive feedback, so i'm actually thinking i might stay one shade for awhile. crazinesssss.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> You're so beautiful, it makes me want to cry. (In a good way). Also, it's all I can do to remember to breathe.
> 
> This might be the first time ever I've found myself grateful I'm straight - but ONLY because if I weren't, I WOULD forget to breathe, and they'd have to recover my passed-out fat ass from the floor.
> 
> Translation for the more visual among us: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



sweet mercy, ginny. i don't even know what to say! thank god i'm straight otherwise i'd be all over that shit with the way you know how to compliment a person. 

i think i'm blushing a redder shade then my freaking hair! 

or for the more visual among us: :blush: :blush: :blush:



Kareda said:


> and speaking of hair color- Damn, *cold comfort* that color is superb on you!!



i know straying from those crazier colors can be a bit hard sometimes ... but it's nice to throw the natural shade in there every once in awhile and keep people on their toes - plus, the brown looks excellent on you, kareda! i love it. and thank you so much for the compliment as well!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tooz said:


> The clay stuff that comes with the Cranium game.
> 
> I was trying to make a hat...or poop. Can't remember



I totally thought it was just a headband. Like seriously.



cold comfort said:


> thanks so much, girl! my hair's been through the royal guantlet of hair colors, and for some reason, i'm just stuck on the reds. this color seems to get a lot of positive feedback, so i'm actually thinking i might stay one shade for awhile. craziness.



I dye my hair a lot too. I've been thinking about going blonde lately but now that I've seen your hair, I'm kinda changing my mind. Do you get it done at a salon or is it box color?



Carrie said:


> Whomever made that cell phone should use your mega-excited picture for marketing purposes! Too cute!



Thanks! & yeah they totally should. But only if they give me a few millions for doing it.



mimosa said:


> TOO CUTE!



Thanks :]


----------



## tattooU (Jul 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> 1am last night, playing Cranium, apparently.



TOTALLY freakin' SWEET! Most adorable photo ever....?


----------



## leighcy (Jul 24, 2008)

You are *really* pretty, tooz, amatrix and kareda! :wubu:

Here I am. Nothing too exciting. 

View attachment at20df.jpg


View attachment Picture031s.jpg


View attachment lcee1s.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

leighcy said:


> You are *really* pretty, tooz, amatrix and kareda! :wubu:
> 
> Here I am. Nothing too exciting.



i think your beautiful!
:happy:
i love the last picture besides your amazing ummm assets... you have beautiful eyes.and i love that top you have on too!:happy:it is a nice color.


----------



## Kareda (Jul 24, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i know straying from those crazier colors can be a bit hard sometimes ... but it's nice to throw the natural shade in there every once in awhile and keep people on their toes - plus, the brown looks excellent on you, kareda! i love it. and thank you so much for the compliment as well!






Thankies!




leighcy said:


> You are *really* pretty, tooz, amatrix and kareda! :wubu:
> 
> Here I am. Nothing too exciting.



#1- Thank you





#2 "Nothing too exiting" ?!?!?!?!?!? What?????? You are Va-va-voom delicious! Very pretty!


----------



## Red (Jul 24, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Jen, ok, apart from the obvious that you are ridiculously hot......ummmmm muchos hot man friend in second pic???
> 
> Introductions? lol



*L* You and me are _totally_ barking up the same tree 

_Why, hellooooooooooo there!_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 24, 2008)

Gee whiz - Is there a dearth of attractive men in England?     I keed, I keed. Plus, if I wasn't kidding, James would probably kill me!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 24, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> RED LOBSTAR








You're one good lookin dude, man... what can I say? Now I see what Amatrix is with ya... lol


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Jul 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> This is me being OVERJOYED about my new cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If ridiculous actually means cute, then yes. 

Anyways, here's one of me from a few months ago... 

View attachment n511944475_261873_7389.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You're one good lookin dude, man... what can I say? Now I see what Amatrix is with ya... lol


hey.. HEY!
he is mine!

thats a funny picture though.
your always so nice and sweet Lloyd.



CrazyGuy13 said:


> If ridiculous actually means cute, then yes.
> 
> Anyways, here's one of me from a few months ago...


aww i like your red hair!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 25, 2008)

Me making faces lol


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 25, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Me making faces lol



One word: Handsome!:blush:


----------



## Mathias (Jul 25, 2008)

Awww, :blush: Thank you!


----------



## leighcy (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you Kareda and Amatrix. *hugs*

MattS, you rock because you have a Meatwad quote in your sig. I freaking love Aqua Teen.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 25, 2008)

CrazyGuy13 said:


> If ridiculous actually means cute, then yes.



Hah, thanks :]


----------



## lalatx (Jul 26, 2008)

A couple of pics from about a month ago. 

View attachment 55.JPG


View attachment 33.JPG


View attachment 5555.JPG


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A couple of pics from about a month ago.



Aw you have such pretty hair. I really like your top too! Prettypretty:]


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 26, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A couple of pics from about a month ago.



You're a very pretty girl. Nice pictures! :wubu:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jul 26, 2008)

_Wow, simply stunning!_


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 26, 2008)

Red said:


> *L* You and me are _totally_ barking up the same tree
> 
> _Why, hellooooooooooo there!_



i have to say, i found this absolutely hilarious too once i heard from both of you! 

i will have to let steve know he has two sexy brits after him - he'll love it! hahahaha


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 26, 2008)

Just wrapped up our summer visit with the adorable grandson. On his last day here we spent the afternoon at our favorite beach (Moonlight Beach). It was pretty and sunny, and Guy snapped a quick pic of me basking in the warmth and sunshine.  

View attachment sandie708.jpg


----------



## MissStacie (Jul 26, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Just wrapped up our summer visit with the adorable grandson. On his last day here we spent the afternoon at our favorite beach (Moonlight Beach). It was pretty and sunny, and Guy snapped a quick pic of me basking in the warmth and sunshine.



Total proof that some of us get even better with age....What a gorgeous pictures, Sandie! I see where your daughter grabs her beauty from!

Hugs,


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 26, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Just wrapped up our summer visit with the adorable grandson. On his last day here we spent the afternoon at our favorite beach (Moonlight Beach). It was pretty and sunny, and Guy snapped a quick pic of me basking in the warmth and sunshine.



Wonderful!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 26, 2008)

I really hope to look even half as good as Sandie does when I am the same age as Sandie is now.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are a couple from last week, decided to shave off the gray goat 

View attachment !CID__0720081529.jpg


View attachment !CID__0720081537.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A couple of pics from about a month ago.



Lovely indeed 



Sandie S-R said:


> Just wrapped up our summer visit with the adorable grandson. On his last day here we spent the afternoon at our favorite beach (Moonlight Beach). It was pretty and sunny, and Guy snapped a quick pic of me basking in the warmth and sunshine.



Oh wow...you look so radiant and happy. One of your best pictures ever, IMO :bow:



Rojodi said:


> Here are a couple from last week, decided to shave off the gray goat



Looking divine as usual, you handsome man


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looking divine as usual, you handsome man



Thank you very much beautiful


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 26, 2008)

A few of the many pics taken of me by my honey this past Monday. 



View attachment P072108113836.jpg


View attachment P072108113852.jpg


View attachment P072108120808.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 26, 2008)

Mellie, you look soooo good! That hotness is just oozing......:wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 26, 2008)

*sigh*

Fine, Mellie, I *guess* I'll admit that you're a total raging hottie. Twist my arm, why don't ya?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 26, 2008)

This is a picture from this week


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Mellie, you look soooo good! That hotness is just oozing......:wubu:



Thank you, my darling one. :kiss2::wubu:



Wagimawr said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Fine, Mellie, I *guess* I'll admit that you're a total raging hottie. Twist my arm, why don't ya?



Like you haven't admitted that before. 




...and thanks, you guys.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> A few of the many pics taken of me by my honey this past Monday.


 

That tank top looks great on you.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 26, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> That tank top looks great on you.



Thanks so much! I had to put the cat pin on it though to harness in "the girls". Didn't wanna cause a wreck or anything.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Thanks so much! I had to put the cat pin on it though to harness in "the girls". Didn't wanna cause a wreck or anything.


 

I HAVE to wear a bra, there's no ifs ands or buts about it. But I remember when I didn't....-sigh- the good old days...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 27, 2008)

MissStacie said:


> Total proof that some of us get even better with age....What a gorgeous pictures, Sandie! I see where your daughter grabs her beauty from!
> 
> Hugs,



Thanks, Stacie! Yeah we old girls still got it going on. 



Jon Blaze said:


> Wonderful!



Thanks, John. :blush:



Tooz said:


> I really hope to look even half as good as Sandie does when I am the same age as Sandie is now.



Thanks, Tooz. We fat girls seem to hold up well I think. Must be natural collegen. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh wow...you look so radiant and happy. One of your best pictures ever, IMO :bow:



Thanks GEF. Hanging out with my grandson makes me very happy. It's always wonderful when he is here with us. And I have to acknowledge my sweet photog. Guy always seems to know how to coax a good pic out of me.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 27, 2008)

Y HELLO THAR








and the ever classic, self-portrait picture of you looking down with a bit of a lense flare. C'mon girls, we all have them. 






Another one for good measure. The closest thing to a goofy picture I have. It's actually harder than you'd think to try to be goofy with no imagination, mustache or assistance in taking said picture. If all else fails, scrunch up your face and use a mirror.


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

I went out for the evening clubbing, and assumed that this aftershave was actually a craftily disguised beverage






which inevitably ended with me tripping out in the club 

View attachment n500924596_427565_5944aaa.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

Wha???? You went out drinking and didn't come back with pics of your tits or anything, Fez ??????


----------



## The Fez (Jul 27, 2008)

oh, well sure, I mean there's a whole photo gallery of just my naked torso, but after I've posted the super-Fez one, it's just impossible to top, so I assume nobody is interested in them!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

We always love seeing teh boobs, Fez..........silly guy


----------



## Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are adorable. i love the last one!


----------



## cold comfort (Jul 27, 2008)

Ivy said:


> you are adorable. i love the last one!



i already repped her, but was almost up to bombarding her with a comment over here as well because i couldn't believe no one had said anything about how awesome her photos are yet.

i should've known it'd be you, ivy. pshaw.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, what have we here?

Super cute! I'm a sucker for nice cheeks, it seems.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are so hot and cute all at once! I can't decide if I would rather be your best friend or your lover (or both!) or if I actually want to be you! Lol!

(*realises that sounds a bit creepy when said over the interwebz* :blush


----------



## natesnap (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan, wow, I look into your eyes and am absolutely struck. You're gorgeous girly.


Me trying to be all "Thug Life"


----------



## Ivy (Jul 27, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i already repped her, but was almost up to bombarding her with a comment over here as well because i couldn't believe no one had said anything about how awesome her photos are yet.
> 
> i should've known it'd be you, ivy. pshaw.



i KNOW! me too! i was like, whaaattt?? this girl is the hottest! SOMETHING NEEDS TO BE SAID AND NOW.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 27, 2008)

Awe, thank you guys! :blush: I'm glad you appreciate my camwhoring.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 27, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i KNOW! me too! i was like, whaaattt?? this girl is the hottest! SOMETHING NEEDS TO BE SAID AND NOW.



Looking into Raegan's eyes reminds me of the first time I heard The Beatles :wubu:


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Looking into Raegan's eyes reminds me of the first time I heard The Beatles :wubu:



See, the thing about my eyes is that they're located on my...


----------



## g-squared (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont really know what i should say about this picture, except that i am mad phresh.

View attachment meeper.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 27, 2008)

BGB said:


> Looking into Raegan's eyes reminds me of the first time I heard The Beatles. :wubu:



You do realize that 50% of the female population on Dims just went "", right?  

lmao

Welcome, Raegan.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Looking into Raegan's eyes reminds me of the first time I heard The Beatles :wubu:



You cried?

But seriously... Reagan, you've got amazing eyes, and you're frigging adorable beyond reason.

Camwhore more plz


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 27, 2008)

From wedding I went to this weekend. First one of me waiting for the wedding party to come back into the church(bored) so I could do some pics. Second one it was hot 90 degrees and humid and No AC all day so we fashioned a fan from brochure lol
Me and My girlfriend Nki(who bought me the dress) outside to try and catch some fresh air, but still having fun(we were a little drunk by then)
Ruth 

View attachment dress.jpg


View attachment fan.jpg


View attachment drunks.jpg


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 27, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> A few of the many pics taken of me by my honey this past Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's THAT hottie?!  :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Jul 27, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Me making faces lol



Really cute. Lovely.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, my worthy Pokemon adversary, I only have ONE thing to say....

You're cuuuuute...


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 27, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Well, my worthy Pokemon adversary, I only have ONE thing to say....
> 
> You're cuuuuute...




I respect you as a rival, and so, I accept your compliment. And the compliment is returned. :blush:

However, it is to be understood that this is NOT a truce.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 27, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I respect you as a rival, and so, I accept your compliment. And the compliment is returned. :blush:
> 
> However, it is to be understood that this is NOT a truce.



So you think I'm cute? *giggles* :blush:

Yes, it is understood that this is not a truce...


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I respect you as a rival, and so, I accept your compliment. And the compliment is returned. :blush:
> 
> However, it is to be understood that this is NOT a truce.



Give me Pidgeot, Charizard, Polywrath and Gengar and you two are toast


----------



## tattooU (Jul 28, 2008)

Raegan, you are adorable!!


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> and the ever classic, self-portrait picture of you looking down with a bit of a lense flare. C'mon girls, we all have them.
> 
> Another one for good measure. The closest thing to a goofy picture I have. It's actually harder than you'd think to try to be goofy with no imagination, mustache or assistance in taking said picture. If all else fails, scrunch up your face and use a mirror.



You are adorable. I love the curls!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> A few of the many pics taken of me by my honey this past Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so pretty!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aw, you are so cute.


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

before hair:





and after (yesterday):


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> before hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I love it! It looks so cute! Do you have your septum pierced?


----------



## intraultra (Jul 28, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh, I love it! It looks so cute! Do you have your septum pierced?



Thanks! I do, but I keep it flipped up most of the time. People are so surprised to learn I have it done.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 28, 2008)

I got really excited about a candy bar, and it got caught on film!
lol  

View attachment Image5.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 28, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I got really excited about a candy bar, and it got caught on film!
> lol


Awwwwwwwwwww I miss Hershey's can someone send me some PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 28, 2008)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Could you beeee any cuter??? *said like Chandler Bing*


Aww, Thank you. I love them. 



Tooz said:


> I LOVE your glasses! I need a new pair myself and am looking for something similar. Those must look great with your blonde hair, though.


Thank You! Yeah I love them they look so much better then my last ones.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 28, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> From wedding I went to this weekend. First one of me waiting for the wedding party to come back into the church(bored) so I could do some pics. Second one it was hot 90 degrees and humid and No AC all day so we fashioned a fan from brochure lol
> Me and My girlfriend Nki(who bought me the dress) outside to try and catch some fresh air, but still having fun(we were a little drunk by then)
> Ruth


I love your dress Ruffie!!!!!!!


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 28, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You do realize that 50% of the female population on Dims just went "", right?
> 
> lmao
> 
> Welcome, Raegan.


I did! hehehe


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 28, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Y HELLO THAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soul stealing eyes and double nose studs!  Beautiful pics Raegan.


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 28, 2008)

intraultra said:


> before hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually the darker the hair the better for me. Love the new hair though, very beautiful.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Give me Pidgeot, Charizard, Polywrath and Gengar and you two are toast



Oh, please. I could take your Pidgeot, Charizard, Polywrath and Gengar with a single Electrode. I've done it before. Don't test me.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 28, 2008)

I am the pokequeen. :batting:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 28, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I am the pokequeen. :batting:



and I am poK(e)ING! 

*pokepokepokepoke*

I really didn't want to make this post, but I seriously couldn't stop myself. 

Famous quote.

Look at him! He's fucking holding ALL the Pokemon! If you didn't have that guy, you'd be fucking done. 

~ Oscar Wilde on Snorlax


----------



## Ruffie (Jul 28, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> I love your dress Ruffie!!!!!!!



Thanks Missy was the best dress for a hot day for sure! I apreciate the compliment!
RUth


----------



## James (Jul 28, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> ah, it's been awhile since i've plagued any recent picture threads with my mug, so i thought i'd drop on by.


 
Sasha is so right about this photo... You look absolutely stunning!


----------



## kojack (Jul 29, 2008)

i love my cars. but somedays... they just give me this look.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 29, 2008)

kojack said:


> i love my cars. but somedays... they just give me this look.



well hello there


----------



## Mishty (Jul 29, 2008)

kojack said:


> i love my cars. but somedays... they just give me this look.



you look kinda James Deanish.....


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 29, 2008)

What a hottie!!

How YOU doin'?

:smitten:



kojack said:


> i love my cars. but somedays... they just give me this look.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jul 29, 2008)

kojack said:


> i love my cars. but somedays... they just give me this look.



Wow... What a hottie!!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 29, 2008)

since it's been a while i thought id post a new pic...
View attachment n546955213_3419070_8809.jpg

.....and as you can see i look exactly the same...


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 29, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> since it's been a while i thought id post a new pic...
> View attachment 46822
> 
> .....and as you can see i look exactly the same...




omg i love your dress

...not to mention how cute you look!


----------



## tattooU (Jul 29, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> since it's been a while i thought id post a new pic...
> View attachment 46822
> 
> .....and as you can see i look exactly the same...



i LOVE your top. That is all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2008)

Gee, Kojack....feeling "welcome" yet?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 30, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> since it's been a while i thought id post a new pic...
> View attachment 46822
> 
> .....and as you can see i look exactly the same...



you're so pretty! where is your dress from? i love it!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> since it's been a while i thought id post a new pic...
> View attachment 46822
> 
> .....and as you can see i look exactly the same...



Aww, you're pretty. And I absolutely ADORE your dress. :]


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

All I ever have is mirror pictures! My apologies.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> All I ever have is mirror pictures! My apologies.



youre forgiven, cuz yer adorable


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Thanks! I do, but I keep it flipped up most of the time. People are so surprised to learn I have it done.



It looks really cute on you! I usually am not a fan, but it looks really good on you. :]


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



It looks really cute:]


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



it looks straight up awesome dood!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



omg i LOVE it! youre so beautiful!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



Beautiful hair on a beautiful lady. 

It looks great!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



i absolutely LOVE it. you look beautiful!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



I only have one thing to say about it... it looks totally awesome!:smitten:


----------



## intraultra (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



I love it!...and your makeup always looks so flawless!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



Spectacular! You look great; red is a fun colour on you!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I love it!...and your makeup always looks so flawless!



Exactly what she said. You look beautiful, Sasha.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 30, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> It looks really cute:]


Thanks so much! 


g-squared said:


> it looks straight up awesome dood!


Haha, thanks a lot dood.


Fairest Epic said:


> omg i LOVE it! youre so beautiful!


You are soo sweet, and one to talk missy! I can and always do say the same about you.


CrystalUT11 said:


> Beautiful hair on a beautiful lady.
> 
> It looks great!


You too sweet! 


Ivy said:


> i absolutely LOVE it. you look beautiful!


Thank you darling. It was time for a we bit of a change.


bmann0413 said:


> I only have one thing to say about it... it looks totally awesome!:smitten:


Thats very kind of you lloyd! 


intraultra said:


> I love it!...and your makeup always looks so flawless!


Aww thanks, Im a total makeup whore. It just takes practice.


Jay West Coast said:


> Spectacular! You look great; red is a fun colour on you!


Well thank you Mr WestCoast. I like to think its a rather fun colo*u*r as well.


ThatFatGirl said:


> Exactly what she said. You look beautiful, Sasha.


So sweet of you! Thanks so much hun.


----------



## tattooU (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful hair for a beautiful lady! 

Here's to hoping the sun comes back out for a visit....


----------



## kojack (Jul 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gee, Kojack....feeling "welcome" yet?



Wow... feeling very welcome.  :wubu:

I guess that means I need to post some actual nice pics if I've got some beautiful girls commenting. 

Sold that car btw, hah.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 30, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got my hair done today and am excited about it. My hair dresser and friend Alicia loves red. Always with the red! So i let her play. This is what I got, and I am rather happy with it.



*I have to agree with the masses...you look fab and the makeup is ALWAYS sensational*


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 30, 2008)

So I decided to play around with mah photo editing software (A FREE program called Paint.NET, which you can fin here: http://www.getpaint.net/ ) and overdid it on a photo I just took.

Just me curled up in my huuuuuuuge (seriously) green cargo raver pants from the late 90s and a hoodie. Screwed with the luminosity curves, added glow, then softened it. Looks moar like I did a Sepia, really.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2008)

ooooh Sasha!! I love that hair!! So cute!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.


 

great smile...and what a gorgeous dress


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 31, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.



wowza! hottie in the house! 

so adorable in a hot kinda way


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 31, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> So I decided to play around with mah photo editing software (A FREE program called Paint.NET, which you can fin here: http://www.getpaint.net/ ) and overdid it on a photo I just took.
> 
> Just me curled up in my huuuuuuuge (seriously) green cargo raver pants from the late 90s and a hoodie. Screwed with the luminosity curves, added glow, then softened it. Looks moar like I did a Sepia, really.




Okay, um, wow. You are incredibly cute. Boys in huge cargo rave pants over-shooping their photos are really where it's at.


----------



## DeerVictory (Jul 31, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.




Hi, you're officially my style icon. Just thought you should know.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 31, 2008)

A few pictures before work today. 

Yay for purple, sparkly eye shadow. 

View attachment Me resized 1.jpg


View attachment Me resized 2.jpg


View attachment Me resized 3.jpg


View attachment Me resized 4.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 31, 2008)

pretty Crystal is pretty ^_^

*pokes at your arm fat* ^_~


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 31, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> great smile...and what a gorgeous dress



Thanks! I love, love, love that dress!



Fairest Epic said:


> wowza! hottie in the house!
> 
> so adorable in a hot kinda way



:blush:



Raegan said:


> Hi, you're officially my style icon. Just thought you should know.



WOW! I have never been someone's icon before. :blush:

But it's and honor, thanks! :bow:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 31, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.


Love the dress! Wheres it from??


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.



I love your dress so much. It is to die for. You look so pretty.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 31, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Well, since I have been without a computer for a while, I haven't been able to post any pics. And these are from about a year ago, but I look exactly the same, LOL.



Cute! 

And such a pretty lady...as the song goes - she gets it from her mama!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 31, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> A few pictures before work today.
> 
> Yay for purple, sparkly eye shadow.


 

such a pretty girl


----------



## Crystal (Jul 31, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> pretty Crystal is pretty ^_^
> 
> *pokes at your arm fat* ^_~



Oh, silly Wags. *hides arm fat* 





Surlysomething said:


> such a pretty girl



Thank you, sweetie.


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 31, 2008)

Recent picture!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 31, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Recent picture!



gorgeous!
your eyes are so enchanting. It's like youre admiring the rest of your beauty and then your eyes somehow catch the veiwer and just suck them in!
insane! :wubu:


----------



## The Fez (Jul 31, 2008)

taken while fighting off zombies 

View attachment gunfez.JPG


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 31, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> gorgeous!
> your eyes are so enchanting. It's like youre admiring the rest of your beauty and then your eyes somehow catch the veiwer and just suck them in!
> insane! :wubu:


You're too sweet I'm so blushing irl haha :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> So I decided to play around with mah photo editing software (A FREE program called Paint.NET, which you can fin here: http://www.getpaint.net/ ) and overdid it on a photo I just took.



Hi ya cutie :batting: 




Wagimawr said:


> pretty Crystal is pretty ^_^
> 
> *pokes at your arm fat* ^_~



Yesh she is, indeed 

Looking good Crystal 



CherchezLaFemme said:


> Recent picture!



Lovely as your others 



Freestyle Fez said:


> taken while fighting off zombies



You might have to fight me off next :batting:


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 31, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Love the dress! Wheres it from??



I got it on E-bay, but I still see it all the time on there. It is a popular dress. Only thing is, it tends to run small so check the sizing.



Susannah said:


> I love your dress so much. It is to die for. You look so pretty.



Thank you!



ashmamma84 said:


> Cute!
> 
> And such a pretty lady...as the song goes - she gets it from her mama!



I'll say thanks for my mom, I know she appreciates it!


----------



## Suze (Jul 31, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Recent picture!


wow, youre ridiculously gorgeous.  
(And we have almost the same hairz!)



Freestyle Fez said:


> taken while fighting off zombies


Its not long until 2012 you know. We need to prepare ourselves.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 31, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> taken while fighting off zombies


Yes, yes of course thats what you were doing! Oh boys will be boys  hehe


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 31, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Okay, um, wow. You are incredibly cute. Boys in huge cargo rave pants over-shooping their photos are really where it's at.



Ack, I missed this the first time I flipped through the responses! Thanks for the compliment, especially from someone so experienced at being cute. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hi ya cutie :batting:



Hi back at you!


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 31, 2008)

Curse you Orange Mage. You have that perfect blend of cute and geeky 

*insert generic OMGlookatmyface picture* 

View attachment Photo 192.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 31, 2008)

You look like the cute and geeky type as well. :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 31, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Recent picture!



Aw, you are so pretty.



Freestyle Fez said:


> taken while fighting off zombies



Hahah, this is cute.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> A few pictures before work today.
> 
> Yay for purple, sparkly eye shadow.



Crystal you are beautiful. Lovely pics.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Aug 1, 2008)

Just taken this evening when I got home from work in the bucketing rain. I was soaked to the F'N skin & clearly not in good form!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy haysoos, I'm gone for a month and there's like an explosion of pretty people here!! I can't even begin to list everyone, so I'll just have to say that everyone is looking phenomenal.


And here's a pic of me from the beginning of June. I was at a friend's wedding and I was really bored while they were taking 8 bajillion pics after the ceremony. Can you tell I'm a little less than enthused?



And then here's a pic of me with the bride and her maid of honor... which was supposed to be me, but whatev. LOL



Hopefully I'll have more in about 3 weeks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> And here's a pic of me from the beginning of June. I was at a friend's wedding and I was really bored while they were taking 8 bajillion pics after the ceremony. Can you tell I'm a little less than enthused?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You look Gorgeous, Sam.... Lovely pictures


----------



## ThatIsThat (Aug 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Holy haysoos, I'm gone for a month and there's like an explosion of pretty people here!! I can't even begin to list everyone, so I'll just have to say that everyone is looking phenomenal.
> 
> 
> And here's a pic of me from the beginning of June. I was at a friend's wedding and I was really bored while they were taking 8 bajillion pics after the ceremony. Can you tell I'm a little less than enthused?
> ...



You have gorgeous eyes! Very cat like


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 1, 2008)

Haven't done this before






Haha, I see other people do it!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 1, 2008)

here's a picture i just took 10 minutes ago. ignore my freshly let down, still wet from this morning hair plz. looks a wreck. me and my new puppy, dacey.

she's so deceivingly sweet looking here...


----------



## SummerG (Aug 1, 2008)

supersoup said:


> here's a picture i just took 10 minutes ago. ignore my freshly let down, still wet from this morning hair plz. looks a wreck. me and my new puppy, dacey.
> 
> she's so deceivingly sweet looking here...



So freakin' adorable:wubu::wubu:! The puppy's cute too


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 1, 2008)

supersoup said:


> here's a picture i just took 10 minutes ago. ignore my freshly let down, still wet from this morning hair plz. looks a wreck. me and my new puppy, dacey.
> 
> she's so deceivingly sweet looking here...


PUPPY! She looks like such a sweet little angel.  

And your flame-colored hair couldn't be "wrecked" if you tried.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Haven't done this before
> 
> Haha, I see other people do it!




You're cute. & nice sign. :]



supersoup said:


> here's a picture i just took 10 minutes ago. ignore my freshly let down, still wet from this morning hair plz. looks a wreck. me and my new puppy, dacey.
> 
> she's so deceivingly sweet looking here...



You're so pretty. Your lip piercing looks really cute on you. And your puppy is absolutely adorable!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 2, 2008)

I've cut all me hair off

Before

View attachment 47064



After
View attachment 47065


View attachment 47066


View attachment 47067



She did a great job on the color. This is the back of course
View attachment 47068



My skin looks horrid...but it was 102 today...I was hot..and my face is like horribly blotchy from the sun.


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2008)

Since I didn’t have any other place to hang out today + being kinda broke, I decided to pay a visit to my grandma because she usually offers free alcohol. (Well, not just that, off course.) So here are some pics from the partheyy…that ended 7 o’clock 
(this is taken before i left btw)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Since I didnt have any other place to hang out today + being kinda broke, I decided to pay a visit to my grandma because she usually offers free alcohol. (Well, not just that, off course.) So here are some pics from the partheyythat ended 7 oclock
> (this is taken before i left btw)



You are so pretty! I absolutely love your hair and your outfit. Both are mad cute:]


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Since I didnt have any other place to hang out today + being kinda broke, I decided to pay a visit to my grandma because she usually offers free alcohol. (Well, not just that, off course.) So here are some pics from the partheyythat ended 7 oclock
> (this is taken before i left btw)



You are so cute!! I love the pictures  :happy:


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 2, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I've cut all me hair off
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


I love the new doo...it suits you perfectly  



aheartofstars said:


>



Oh my gawd....you're so darn cute! That sunflower pic is the bomb


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Love your new 'do, Misty.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Aug 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Since I didnt have any other place to hang out today + being kinda broke, I decided to pay a visit to my grandma because she usually offers free alcohol. (Well, not just that, off course.) So here are some pics from the partheyythat ended 7 oclock
> (this is taken before i left btw)



soooooooo adorabley cute!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 2, 2008)

Love the new 'do, Misty! :smitten:



Haircut day for me, too. First, the obligatory internets closeup inside shot in the bathroom.








...and _this_ picture is awesome beyond description because I'm trying to be all saucy and minxish, and my dog is peeing behind me. That's class.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 2, 2008)

aww thanks. My friend in the other picture with me took the sunflower picture. It is a beautiful field nearby my house.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 2, 2008)

I totally dig your sunglasses. They look adorable on you.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 2, 2008)

The new hair looks nice. Isn't it nice to have all that weight lifted off your head? I typically grow my hair long, and then I cut it real short. It feels so nice to get rid of the long hair.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 3, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the new doo...it suits you perfectly





ThatFatGirl said:


> Love your new 'do, Misty.





Carrie said:


> Love the new 'do, Misty! :smitten:



Thanks ladies. I love it. It's nice to get a wild hair up my butt every now and again..lol.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 3, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Since I didnt have any other place to hang out today + being kinda broke, I decided to pay a visit to my grandma because she usually offers free alcohol. (Well, not just that, off course.) So here are some pics from the partheyythat ended 7 oclock
> (this is taken before i left btw)



Oh, Susie Q
Oh, Susie Q
Baby, I love you,
Susie Q:happy:

You're the cutest


----------



## Suze (Aug 3, 2008)

^
I think you may have watched a _tad_ too much American movies, dude. 


Anyways, thanks guys! (Even tough my eyes may look like they’re possessed by the devil, they’re blue, not black/red. Just sayin’ hehe)
:happy:


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG, that is f-ing hilarious! You look adorable in the pic though!

Rep comin your way! 



Carrie said:


> Love the new 'do, Misty! :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of Charlie and I from his birthday dinner last night.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely photos everyone - Rachael you look lovely in the pic above this post.

Susie - i LuFf YeW! But ya knew that already lol!


----------



## Suze (Aug 3, 2008)

I love ye to bay-beh!


----------



## Suze (Aug 3, 2008)

grandma didn't like the tights, though.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 3, 2008)

Grandma has no taste! 

This is me and my good friend Steve on the dodgems, taken yesterday at gay pride:


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Here is a picture of me from today


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

Awww, thanks! We had lots of fun. We all went to Red Robin for dinner and had great burgers, and lots of fun with the grandparents and one of his cousins.



Gingembre said:


> Lovely photos everyone - Rachael you look lovely in the pic above this post.
> 
> Susie - i LuFf YeW! But ya knew that already lol!


----------



## janus74 (Aug 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I only have one thing to say about it... it looks totally awesome!:smitten:



hi sasha-i like the new colour!
you look so pretty-as always!
greetings from austria
robert


----------



## ataraxia (Aug 3, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks ladies. I love it. It's nice to get a wild hair up my butt every now and again..lol.



I wouldn't think cutting the wild hairs would be conducive to having them climb up there, no?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 3, 2008)

Me when I first wake up in the morning....ugh.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 3, 2008)

ataraxia said:


> I wouldn't think cutting the wild hairs would be conducive to having them climb up there, no?



lol..I dunno


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 3, 2008)

susieQ said:


> grandma didn't like the tights, though.



erm, suzie, you're turning violet, etc etc


----------



## KFD (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay kids, here is my pic. I just joined up today...

Later
KFD


----------



## bexy (Aug 3, 2008)

the evening of gay pride, sun burnt, drunk and happy  

View attachment S4010165.JPG


View attachment S4010174.JPG


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

Very cute! So, since you are wishing you were back in So Cal, where are you now?



KFD said:


> Okay kids, here is my pic. I just joined up today...
> 
> Later
> KFD


----------



## KFD (Aug 3, 2008)

I am tempe, Arizona. I will be going back to Hermosa Beach this week or next...
KFD


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> the evening of gay pride, sun burnt, drunk and happy



Toasted in more ways than one...  but always a cutie!


Great pictures Bexy!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

Ahhh, just curious. I moved to Ohio from San Diego last year, myself.





KFD said:


> I am tempe, Arizona. I will be going back to Hermosa Beach this week or next...
> KFD


----------



## KFD (Aug 3, 2008)

Gotcha...San Diego is a viable alternative there. im originally from San Diego! I grew up in Valley Center until i was five or so, went to Los Angeles, then on to the east coast. I really miss Southern California, and can't wait to be back there...
KFD


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

I moved from Carlsbad...and I used to work in Escondido.



KFD said:


> Gotcha...San Diego is a viable alternative there. im originally from San Diego! I grew up in Valley Center until i was five or so, went to Los Angeles, then on to the east coast. I really miss Southern California, and can't wait to be back there...
> KFD


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here are a few pics of me from the wedding that I sang at this weekend and the rehearsal dinner the night before. 

My friend Jocelyn, who sang with me, and myself at the rehearsal dinner.
View attachment Me and Jocy.jpg


Jocey and I after the wedding ceremony. It was held outside in a beautiful garden, but it was hotter than hell...and we were facing the sun the whole time. OY. Afterward, we hauled ass to the shade.
View attachment Me and Jocy 2.jpg



Me, chilling out during the dance.
View attachment Me.jpg



Lindsay, the beautiful bride (and also my little sister in my sorority) and myself.
View attachment Lindsay and Me.jpg



Me!

View attachment Me 2.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Here's a pic of Charlie and I from his birthday dinner last night.



Rachel, you look just lovely. If I didn't know better, I'd think you were Charlie's SISTER! Great picture!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Hot pictures here!



Gorgeous as always, Zwebsie. I still love that dress.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Hot pics indeed




You so fine. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

KFD said:


> Okay kids, here is my pic. I just joined up today...
> 
> Later
> KFD



I'm glad you posted that. I would have thought from your avatar that you're a blonde with big boobs :bow:

And before you ask, yes I am a big soft bed with comfy 400 thread count sheets


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 3, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Here's a pic of Charlie and I from his birthday dinner last night.



Awwww, two of my favoritest people in the whole world!

You are both too cute for your own good! (And I am missing that boy!!)

Mom


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Here are a few pics of me from the wedding that I sang at this weekend and the rehearsal dinner the night before.



Lucky is the girl that gets to have you sing at her wedding!!! *Please plan accordingly for mine, Jessie* :batting: 
if it happens anytime in this lifetime!

looking gorgeous as always, girl. i love the dress, the makeup and you! and that second picture is SUPER cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 3, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Here are a few pics of me from the wedding that I sang at this weekend and the rehearsal dinner the night before.
> 
> My friend Jocelyn, who sang with me, and myself at the rehearsal dinner.
> View attachment 47146
> ...



Love that b&w dress...you always have the best sense of style and flair. Wonderful photos- you look great 



BBWModel said:


> Here's a pic of Charlie and I from his birthday dinner last night.



Gosh Charlie has grown a LOT since the last time I saw a posted picture of him! And Ginny is right, you do look more like his sister than his Mom. Great photo of you two


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 3, 2008)

OMG, thanks Ginny! One of Charlie's friends also asked me if I was his sister. LOL

 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Rachel, you look just lovely. If I didn't know better, I'd think you were Charlie's SISTER! Great picture!


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 3, 2008)

Bexy, your hair color gives me the happy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 3, 2008)

I went to a bachelorette party last night. Lots of mexican food and tequila, so it was good times all around. I think some Dims folks got a few drunk texts.

Here is me with the bride-to-be's good girl/bad girl wand.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 3, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I went to a bachelorette party last night. Lots of mexican food and tequila, so it was good times all around. I think some Dims folks got a few drunk texts.
> 
> Here is me with the bride-to-be's good girl/bad girl wand.



Sasha, I love your hair highlights. Looks very cute!!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 3, 2008)

I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.






DAMN, SASHA, YOU FINE. I GOTS TO HAVE IT. 

This courtesy of Martin Lawrence and BothGunsBlazing.


----------



## aheartofstars (Aug 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's me not ignoring you. =P


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA Here is me NOT ignoring you as well Justin. Thanks for the ego stroke as well. You crack me up hun. *hugs*

Sandie- Im loving the color more and more as the says go on. Wasn't sure about it at first, but I'm glad people think it looks good too. Thanks a bunch hun!!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get the fuck out of the way, I'm trying to fap to that "bad girl" pic


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 4, 2008)

birthday flowers! How lucky am I. I also had photos from dinner last night, but they didn't come out!! suffice it to say, the best desserts I've ever had...I'm still thinkin about em -


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 4, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> birthday flowers! How lucky am I. I also had photos from dinner last night, but they didn't come out!! suffice it to say, the best desserts I've ever had...I'm still thinkin about em -



Thats such a lovely arrangement of flowers Liz.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2008)

This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown. 

View attachment taxiadipositivity2.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW! What a great picture...LOVE IT!!!

:smitten:



The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 4, 2008)

Dude, you are ALWAYS hot!

:wubu:



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.



FREAKIN AMAZIN!!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Toasted in more ways than one...  but always a cutie!
> 
> 
> Great pictures Bexy!





Waxwing said:


> Bexy, your hair color gives me the happy.



Thank yous!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.



Lordy. :blush::smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Here are a few pics of me from the wedding that I sang at this weekend and the rehearsal dinner the night before.
> 
> My friend Jocelyn, who sang with me, and myself at the rehearsal dinner.
> View attachment 47146
> ...



Your dress is adoreable. Very stylish. Nice pics, you look happy.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

Just about 20 mins ago


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.



*Great pic Janie!


Wanna split a cab ride downtown??


*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.


What a fab, fab, fab piccy!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the love y'all. It wasn't photoshopped in any way, its all of me standing out in the rain.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 4, 2008)

mango said:


> *Great pic Janie!
> 
> 
> Wanna split a cab ride downtown??
> ...



Oh Mr. Jay. Why do you have to be like all the other boys and just want to take me for a ride?!?!?:blush::doh:

(ahem, an aside to all teh boyz: I can cook too!)


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gorgeous as always, Zwebsie. I still love that dress.



Thank you Ginny!



Jon Blaze said:


> You so fine. :wubu:



:kiss2:



cold comfort said:


> Lucky is the girl that gets to have you sing at her wedding!!! *Please plan accordingly for mine, Jessie* :batting:
> if it happens anytime in this lifetime!
> 
> looking gorgeous as always, girl. i love the dress, the makeup and you! and that second picture is SUPER cute!



lol.. only if the song is lacking in suck. And thanks!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love that b&w dress...you always have the best sense of style and flair. Wonderful photos- you look great


Thanks GEF!!!



Susannah said:


> Your dress is adoreable. Very stylish. Nice pics, you look happy.



Shoshie, it was an amazing weekend. Seeing people I had not seen in years and just soaking up that energy...there are no words.

I was happy. I AM HAPPY!


----------



## KFD (Aug 4, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> I moved from Carlsbad...and I used to work in Escondido.



Well, if you know where the LDS church is in Valley Center, our old house was RIGHT behind that building. I want to say it was on Bear Valley road, but I could be wrong...



goofy girl said:


> And before you ask, yes I am a big soft bed with comfy 400 thread count sheets




The real question, is are those 400 thread count sheets made of Egyptian Cotton, or linen?

KFD


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 4, 2008)

Not particularly flattering, but it's recent: "Semi-Pro Musician Practices Rawk Stah Moves in Pool" 

View attachment rawkstah.jpg


----------



## dustin946 (Aug 4, 2008)

In my back yard last year






Fishing a few weeks ago...


----------



## mimosa (Aug 4, 2008)

Cute.:batting: 






dustin946 said:


> In my back yard last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mimosa (Aug 4, 2008)

Hee hee...love this pic.:bow:




Flyin Lilac said:


> Not particularly flattering, but it's recent: "Semi-Pro Musician Practices Rawk Stah Moves in Pool"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 4, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....
....
....

Hmm? I'm sorry, did you say something?

Hahahaha, I couldn't resist!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 4, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> birthday flowers! How lucky am I. I also had photos from dinner last night, but they didn't come out!! suffice it to say, the best desserts I've ever had...I'm still thinkin about em -


..details on dessert, plz. kthxbai.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> the evening of gay pride, sun burnt, drunk and happy



As long as you are happy, you can be drunk as you want is what I say... But you rocking that outfit, girl! 



mszwebs said:


> Here are a few pics of me from the wedding that I sang at this weekend and the rehearsal dinner the night before.
> 
> My friend Jocelyn, who sang with me, and myself at the rehearsal dinner.
> View attachment 47146
> ...



You are one hot lady, do ya know that?



BigCutieSasha said:


> I went to a bachelorette party last night. Lots of mexican food and tequila, so it was good times all around. I think some Dims folks got a few drunk texts.
> 
> Here is me with the bride-to-be's good girl/bad girl wand.



You're not a bad girl... but you are a hottie! I would soooo marry you... if I was old enough. lol (Not saying you're old, though!) :wubu:



BothGunsBlazing said:


> I was going to post a picture .. but now that Sasha has posted and well, you know how that is, I am now going to post a different one from intended called, I just posted under Sasha, so here is me looking like a complete retard since anything I post will be ignored due to Sasha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, did you say something? lol

Dude, you're awesome. Learn it. Embrace it! LIVE IT!



The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.



Wow, you did that with everyone watching you? You got guts... BTW, you's fine.  :smitten:


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 4, 2008)

OK here are some fresh ones from today: 

View attachment swim1.JPG


View attachment swim3.JPG


View attachment swim2.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> OK here are some fresh ones from today:



Wow, you're a pretty one, Lilac! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> This is the new pic up on Adipositivity.com
> It was raining on Saturday. NYC, Midtown.



I love it...kudos to you Lady 



dustin946 said:


> In my back yard last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How YOU doing cutie? :batting: 



Flyin Lilac said:


> OK here are some fresh ones from today:




Wow! You look so beautiful!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 4, 2008)

dustin946 said:


> In my back yard last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I sure like boys, yes I do. :blush:


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 4, 2008)

Haha, cute picture, Sasha.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> OK here are some fresh ones from today:



you look fabulous!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Aug 4, 2008)

wowee - looking great for sure, Ms. Lilac!

Dustin - what's the water there? That can't be Lake Erie in your back yard, it looks too clean.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! Lots of hot guys in here. And you girls are just so lovely. <3

Here's a new picture of me, actually just taken today. Boring, but eh.

My lipstick is not really half off. The lighting was weird. >_>






And the larger version of my avatar picture. Also brand new.


----------



## Malarkey (Aug 4, 2008)

Yay! Sasha forced me to come over to her place to show me how its done around these parts. This is me, hope you like. Ta-da!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 4, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> OK here are some fresh ones from today:



You look so super-gorj!!!


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Aug 5, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> You look so super-gorj!!!



Aww thank you. 

Ms. DeLave is my favorite character in one of my favorite movies, by the way.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Malarkey said:


> Yay! Sasha forced me to come over to her place to show me how its done around these parts. This is me, hope you like. Ta-da!




LOVE those eye sparkles!
Sashas handy work? lol

Welcome!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

Flyin Lilac said:


> OK here are some fresh ones from today:



Woot!

Look at that tan!

You go girl!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 5, 2008)

dustin946 said:


> In my back yard last year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello friend. 
lovely pictures!


----------



## Malarkey (Aug 5, 2008)

No and thank you very much lol I am handy with a brush as well, just another reason she loves me lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 5, 2008)

Malarkey said:


> No and thank you very much lol I am handy with a brush as well, just another reason she loves me lol



It's true... she found me and was like, hey, I've dated a guy from England, I like makeup and I'm big.... wanna be friends? It was meant to be.


----------



## dustin946 (Aug 5, 2008)

Ivy said:


> hello friend.
> lovely pictures!




Hey buddy! When are you back in Cleveland?


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 5, 2008)

A couple random pics from my 21st Bday in Vegas






My friend Amber and I just chilling out in the room






After my friend yelled "Eric, Strike a Pose" Yea... male models watch out haha






Me at 6 in the morning after being at a club in front of a mural of my idol, note the lost and confused expression, it was a good night haha


----------



## Mishty (Aug 5, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> A couple random pics from my 21st Bday in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the last one is priceless!!! 

Love tha hair!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 5, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> A couple random pics from my 21st Bday in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Good pictures of you!!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 5, 2008)

Eric - every photo you post is hotter than the last! :smitten:
Looks like you had a cool birthday, I'm glad!
x


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> A couple random pics from my 21st Bday in Vegas




Oh so you're legal...........errrrrrrrrrr *ahem* 21 now, eh?   

Hope it was a fantastic birthday- love the pics


----------



## Waxwing (Aug 5, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> A couple random pics from my 21st Bday in Vegas



Cute pics! And tell Amber we're all staring at her cleavage.


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 5, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> A couple random pics from my 21st Bday in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The power of philosophy floats through my head, light like a feather, heavy as lead" One of the greatest minds to ever walk this earth. That mural is sweet.


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> the last one is priceless!!!
> 
> Love tha hair!



Mmhmm, nothing like a night of heavy drinking and bad decisions to make a good pic haha, and thanks, always nice to get some love for the locks ^_^



mariac1966 said:


> Good pictures of you!!



Thanks!



Gingembre said:


> Eric - every photo you post is hotter than the last!
> Looks like you had a cool birthday, I'm glad!
> x



Awww, thanks L, I feel the love, and I aim to please ^_^, and yea, it was pretty awesome out there ^_^



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh so you're legal...........errrrrrrrrrr *ahem* 21 now, eh?
> 
> Hope it was a fantastic birthday- love the pics



I've been legal for 3 years, now I can just go out legally and you can buy me drinks, cause ya know how that goes ^_- haha



Waxwing said:


> Cute pics! And tell Amber we're all staring at her cleavage.



Thanks! And yea, I will, it is kind of an overabundance in that pic haha



JMCGB said:


> "The power of philosophy floats through my head, light like a feather, heavy as lead" One of the greatest minds to ever walk this earth. That mural is sweet.



True That


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

I've gained a bunch of weight in the past couple of years. (It's been a ROUGH couple) but I need to post these and suck it up.

This is what I look like.

I need to deal.







The sleeveless back shot.





The very busty sideview

I was a little hot and sweaty, just after work. I normally look a lot more pulled together.

Justify! Shut up! Justify! Shut up!




God have mercy on my soul. Haha.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I've gained a bunch of weight in the past couple of years. (It's been a ROUGH couple) but I need to post these and suck it up.
> 
> This is what I look like.
> 
> ...


Oh come off it. 
You look great!


-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the rep, peoples (you know who you are). You rock.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Oh come off it.
> You look great!
> 
> 
> -Rusty



Thanks. I'm not happy with the last one, but what can you do? Haha.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks. I'm not happy with the last one, but what can you do? Haha.


Hey, do feel free to "upgrade" with a "better" one, but you look pretty damn good already!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Aug 8, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> ...pics...



Yum...


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I've gained a bunch of weight in the past couple of years. (It's been a ROUGH couple) but I need to post these and suck it up.
> 
> This is what I look like.
> 
> ...






Nice Pictures!!!! You look great!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a cricket who has rented the space underneath my bedroom window and has kept me awake.... so to keep myself occupied I took some pictures this morning...


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a cricket who has rented the space underneath my bedroom window and has kept me awake.... so to keep myself occupied I took some pictures this morning...


Cute indeed!
Insomina pays off, sometimes 

-Rusty


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> Cute indeed!
> Insomina pays off, sometimes
> 
> -Rusty



Thank you, Rusty!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a cricket who has rented the space underneath my bedroom window and has kept me awake.... so to keep myself occupied I took some pictures this morning...



Love that gown, looking lovely again Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love that gown, looking lovely again Maria



Thank you, GEF


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a cricket who has rented the space underneath my bedroom window and has kept me awake.... so to keep myself occupied I took some pictures this morning...



Very pretty Maria and I love your purple flowery dress.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Very pretty Maria and I love your purple flowery dress.



Thank you, sugar!! There is our fav color showing again!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.

Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!

View attachment recent.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563



Awwww you're sooooo pretty


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 10, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563



Dammit, Barb, stop being such a big ol' purty. I tried making out with my monitor cause of it and now I injured muh face.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563



You's a pretty lady!


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 10, 2008)

What a great picture! You look beautiful!



Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563



Very cute picture of you!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Dammit, Barb, stop being such a big ol' purty. I tried making out with my monitor cause of it and now I injured muh face.



You are too funny!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563



That is one intensely beautiful smile you have, Barb


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2008)

Went sight seeing locally today, this was taken in front of the Beer Can House.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

Isa said:


> Went sight seeing locally today, this was taken in front of the Beer Can House.



OOoh nice pic!!! Where is this at?????


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a cricket who has rented the space underneath my bedroom window and has kept me awake.... so to keep myself occupied I took some pictures this morning...



How pretty


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'm in Anchorage waiting for my brother to get up. I'm trying to amuse myself in the meantime.
> 
> Damn you time zone differences! You are keeping me from sleeping in!
> 
> View attachment 47563



:blush: pretty pretty!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Dammit, Barb, stop being such a big ol' purty. I tried making out with my monitor cause of it and now I injured muh face.



You're a cutie! Even with an injured face!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 11, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> OOoh nice pic!!! Where is this at?????



Thanks. It's off of Memorial Drive. Very cool and interesting place. Check the link below for more info. 

Beer Can House


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 11, 2008)

Who's ready for huge pictures? 








Do I need a haircut? 






Of course I do! 


Where do all of the hip teens go in a province where alcohol consumption is legal at 18? Why, on a train, of course!


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Aug 11, 2008)

KFD said:


> I am tempe, Arizona. I will be going back to Hermosa Beach this week or next...
> KFD


 Ohhh come visit me! Im in chandler!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

Isa said:


> Thanks. It's off of Memorial Drive. Very cool and interesting place. Check the link below for more info.
> 
> Beer Can House



Thanks!!! I definetly have to go now!


----------



## kayrae (Aug 11, 2008)

Isa said:


> Went sight seeing locally today, this was taken in front of the Beer Can House.



For a quick sec, I thought you were sitting in front of your house... lol


----------



## kayrae (Aug 11, 2008)

susieQ said:


> grandma didn't like the tights, though.



your tights made me think of this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM


----------



## ThatIsThat (Aug 11, 2008)

Attempting old school Hollywood glamour:


----------



## pat70327 (Aug 11, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Attempting old school Hollywood glamour:



you look so beautiful...this is an amazing picture!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 11, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> How pretty



Thank you, Chica


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Attempting old school Hollywood glamour:



You are seriously so gorgeous!


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 11, 2008)

New pic from this past weekend, i had so much fun with the group!!! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 12, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> New pic from this past weekend, i had so much fun with the group!!!



Diana you look great as always - now what tasty treats were you enjoying in this pic?


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 12, 2008)

I had a cat butt in my face. :/






I am bummin' around the house and tired right now. LOL.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I had a cat butt in my face. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw kitty. You look cute!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> Attempting old school Hollywood glamour:



Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 12, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Thanks!!! I definetly have to go now!



Hope you enjoy it. This is the best map to the house. We had a difficult time finding it using other directions/maps from the internet. 



kayrae said:


> For a quick sec, I thought you were sitting in front of your house... lol



That would have been way too much beer for me!


----------



## Isa (Aug 12, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I had a cat butt in my face. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



adorable!...........


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you again for all your nice comments and rep.

It means a lot to me.



:wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Meeeeee. I just got my hair done.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 12, 2008)

Super-Cute! I want a haircut SO bad. lol


----------



## Red (Aug 12, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Meeeeee. I just got my hair done.



Cute, it really suits you!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 12, 2008)

Aww, thanks guys. LOL. I thought I looked horrible in that pic.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 12, 2008)

bexylicious- You can really pull off that vivid hair! Love it!

BigCutieSasha- You are ADORABLE!

The Obstreperous Ms. J- That is an awesome picture!

Flyin Lilac- I love your third pic- your avatar does not give you justice! Very Pretty!

Malarkey- Cute!

mariac1966- Lol @ the cricket. Cute Poses 

Renaissance Woman- Anchorage? Im jealous! I want to go back to Alaska one day. 

CherchezLaFemme- Your make-up application is to die for! Stunning!

SocialbFly- Pretty!

alison.victoria- My cat jumps up there too, so I know what you mean! Lol

thatgirl08- I love getting my hair done, unfortunately my butt is broke . I think you are too cute!

KHayes666- Love how don your Patriots gear  even to bed. Lol. 

KFD- Very Handsome!

BothGunsBlazing- Very Nice! I love the faces you make- I especially love the bandaid lmao

dustin946- Is your backyard facing the water? Jealous!

There were a lot of pictures! My apologies If I left anyone out from the last few pages!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 12, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> New pic from this past weekend, i had so much fun with the group!!!



Wow, looks like you're sooo happy and having a fantastic time 



thatgirl08 said:


> Meeeeee. I just got my hair done.



Very cute indeed


----------



## bexy (Aug 12, 2008)

Kareda said:


> bexylicious- You can really pull off that vivid hair! Love it!
> 
> 
> There were a lot of pictures! My apologies If I left anyone out from the last few pages!



you did well remembering all that!!

thanks so much Kareda!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 12, 2008)

Kareda said:


> mariac1966- Lol @ the cricket. Cute Poses



Thank you!!


----------



## Malarkey (Aug 12, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww I miss Hershey's can someone send me some PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE




I'll send you Hershey's if you send me Galaxy with hazelnut......though chocolate doesn't ship well....>pout<


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :]


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 12, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Meeeeee. I just got my hair done.



looking sexy


----------



## intraultra (Aug 13, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Meeeeee. I just got my hair done.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> you are just totally cute!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm not naked, I just look like it.


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 13, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Meeeeee. I just got my hair done.



You are just too cute!


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 13, 2008)

intraultra said:


> you are just totally cute!



And so are you!


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 13, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Who's ready for huge pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to Dims Raegan!  You're pretty as I can see on these pictures^^. I really like your illuminated eyes. :wubu:


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 13, 2008)

Me with my guitar, Kerrie!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 13, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Me with my guitar, Kerrie!



Spoony, you're such a cutie


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Aug 13, 2008)

An older one from last fall...sometime in October or November, before the game against Ohio State. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

I like boys.








:eat2:


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 13, 2008)

Here they go...all within the past 3 months or so 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment lashes.jpg


View attachment with make up.jpg


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's one from last weekend at Lake Tahoe: 

View attachment chb_tahoe_aug08_small.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I've gained a bunch of weight in the past couple of years. (It's been a ROUGH couple) but I need to post these and suck it up.
> 
> This is what I look like.
> 
> ...




Well you shut up coz I think you look great! Suck it up!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> bexylicious- You can really pull off that vivid hair! Love it!
> 
> BigCutieSasha- You are ADORABLE!
> 
> ...



What she said. lmao I've got this sussed now!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> Here they go...all within the past 3 months or so



That top picture I LOOOOVE!! It's THE cutest ever pic of you, and I've seen some very cute ones!! You so suit that colour, and your eyelashes, eyeshadow, flower in your hair and basically the whole kit and kaboodle look fab!!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 13, 2008)

Leesa and I went to the Gardner Museum in Boston on Saturday. It is BEAUTIFUL! Here I am in the courtyard that is open to the public.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 13, 2008)

Surly, you look gorgeous! I love those pics of you!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Leesa and I went to the Gardner Museum in Boston on Saturday. It is BEAUTIFUL! Here I am in the courtyard that is open to the public.



Lovely smile and a cute top Goof.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Leesa and I went to the Gardner Museum in Boston on Saturday. It is BEAUTIFUL! Here I am in the courtyard that is open to the public.




Wow, I love your blouse- it suits you perfectly. Looking lovely on a beautiful day


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, then since I'm not going to be the first person to do this... It's time for full-body shots. :/ I HAAAAATE my arms. Sorry for the crappy picture quality.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Leesa and I went to the Gardner Museum in Boston on Saturday. It is BEAUTIFUL! Here I am in the courtyard that is open to the public.



aww you take such lovely photos, Goof!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Okay, then since I'm not going to be the first person to do this... It's time for full-body shots. :/ I HAAAAATE my arms. Sorry for the crappy picture quality.



Your arms are adoreable. Soft and squishy to squeeze.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Here's one from last weekend at Lake Tahoe:



oh my..... you don't happen to have any pics of you in a suit like that but maybe... speed skating? :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Here's one from last weekend at Lake Tahoe:



What a fantastic view.....the lake ain't bad either


----------



## Kareda (Aug 13, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I like boys.
> 
> 
> :eat2:



Me too! 

Gspoon- Very Nice 

CrazyGuy- Love the scholarly look 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What a fantastic view.....the lake ain't bad either



I concur!

goofy girl- Love your top!

alison.victoria_ Im so used to your goofy pictures, I went to your myspace and- wow you are so pretty! I hate my arms too, but you are so cute!

Ruby Ripples- lol

Okay here is me today- actually did a "body shot"  I never do those.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Me too!
> 
> Gspoon- Very Nice
> 
> ...




Beautiful pic Karenda. You look really pretty and that is a cute top.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Me too!
> 
> Gspoon- Very Nice
> 
> ...



Have to agree with Susannah, you look gorgeous, lovely figure and gorgeous sparkly eyes, so pretty!


----------



## Slamaga (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Me too!
> 
> Gspoon- Very Nice
> 
> ...





Nice pics, really pretty, such a big cutie, you're looking so lovely and so on... :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Me too!
> 
> Gspoon- Very Nice
> 
> ...


 

Beautiful picture. And I have to agree, you have very sparkly eyes. And I think your daughters inherited them too.  Pretty!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Well you shut up coz I think you look great! Suck it up!


 

Thank you.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Okay here is me today- actually did a "body shot"  I never do those.



Beautiful Picture Karenda!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> Here's one from last weekend at Lake Tahoe:



I love the view!!!! :smitten: ohhhhh, yeah there is water in the background :doh:


----------



## Leesa (Aug 13, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Leesa and I went to the Gardner Museum in Boston on Saturday. It is BEAUTIFUL! Here I am in the courtyard that is open to the public.



We wanted to steal her BBW sized bench!


----------



## Kareda (Aug 13, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Beautiful pic Karenda. You look really pretty and that is a cute top.





Ruby Ripples said:


> Have to agree with Susannah, you look gorgeous, lovely figure and gorgeous sparkly eyes, so pretty!





Slamaga said:


> Nice pics, really pretty, such a big cutie, you're looking so lovely and so on... :wubu:





Surlysomething said:


> Beautiful picture. And I have to agree, you have very sparkly eyes. And I think your daughters inherited them too.  Pretty!





mariac1966 said:


> Beautiful Picture Karenda!!







Thank you. You sure do know how to lift a girl's spirit!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 13, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Okay, then since I'm not going to be the first person to do this... It's time for full-body shots. :/ I HAAAAATE my arms. Sorry for the crappy picture quality.



I don't like my upper arms either...


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 13, 2008)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in May 

View attachment Rachel and drink.jpg


----------



## Ash (Aug 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in May



We have the same wallet!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL Awesome!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in May


 

great picture...you look beautiful


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks Surly!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG Karenda, you're so pretty! I haven't gotten a chance to check anyone's myspace until pretty much right now, and you are so gorgeous!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in May



Oddly enough.

I spent way too much time looking for a wallet. The reason I couldn't find it was because I was staring at THE wallet.

Now how is that for some craziness.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 13, 2008)

Ashley said:


> We have the same wallet!



i lol'd.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oddly enough.
> 
> I spent way too much time looking for a wallet. The reason I couldn't find it was because I was staring at THE wallet.
> 
> Now how is that for some craziness.



I have done this more times than I can count.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, the pic is not blurry, I am blurry. This is me with dark hair. Taken this past Saturday when I was on my way out to drink and be merry.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 14, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok, the pic is not blurry, I am blurry.


Isn't there an ointment for that?



LisaInNC said:


>


Gorgeous!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 14, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Okay, then since I'm not going to be the first person to do this... It's time for full-body shots. :/ I HAAAAATE my arms. Sorry for the crappy picture quality.



Don't HATE! Breathe some new life into one of these threads with better quality pics of your arms!!!
A thread about arms
Another thread about arms



Susannah said:


> Your arms are adoreable. Soft and squishy to squeeze.


What she said


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 14, 2008)

I sort of like this one.  A rarity


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oddly enough.
> 
> I spent way too much time looking for a wallet. The reason I couldn't find it was because I was staring at THE wallet.
> 
> Now how is that for some craziness.



I can relate. Do you know how many hours of my life I have wasted looking for my glasses and they were on my face the whole time?!? :doh::dohif you don't know the answer..it's a lot)


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 14, 2008)

Leesa said:


> We wanted to steal her BBW sized bench!



That bench was great!! It probably wouldn't have been hard to steal the bench if it wasn't in a museum LOL. You should put up the pic of you near the water. Do you have the pic of me hugging the lion?


----------



## prettyssbbw (Aug 14, 2008)

Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol  

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 14, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> That top picture I LOOOOVE!! It's THE cutest ever pic of you, and I've seen some very cute ones!! You so suit that colour, and your eyelashes, eyeshadow, flower in your hair and basically the whole kit and kaboodle look fab!!



awe shucks..... thanks katy! :blush: but we all know you're the adorablest....:bow:


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol



ohhhh me likes!! 

so cute!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 14, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol



it worked!! you look hot to trot!!!


----------



## intraultra (Aug 14, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol



Love the hair!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Aug 14, 2008)

A photo of me dry & with a fesh new haircut. I don't care if it still looks naff, the important thing is it's friggin' short!


----------



## Suze (Aug 14, 2008)

^
cute eye wrinkles.


----------



## Suze (Aug 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I sort of like this one.  A rarity



i love your eyes.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 14, 2008)

Ashley said:


> We have the same wallet!





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oddly enough.
> 
> I spent way too much time looking for a wallet. The reason I couldn't find it was because I was staring at THE wallet.
> 
> Now how is that for some craziness.



lmao!



Famouslastwords said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in May



Just a beauty!



LisaInNC said:


> Ok, the pic is not blurry, I am blurry. This is me with dark hair. Taken this past Saturday when I was on my way out to drink and be merry.



Very Sexy mama!




Surlysomething said:


> I sort of like this one.  A rarity



Pretty eyes, nice smile and you have a glow about you- Pretty lady 



prettyssbbw said:


> Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol



Your so adorable!



Maxx Awesome said:


> A photo of me dry & with a fresh new haircut. I don't care if it still looks naff, the important thing is it's friggin' short!



Your a cutie 



alison.victoria said:


> OMG Karenda, you're so pretty! I haven't gotten a chance to check anyone's myspace until pretty much right now, and you are so gorgeous!



Oh Hun... *blush* Thank you! ((hugs))


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A photo of me dry & with a fesh new haircut. I don't care if it still looks naff, the important thing is it's friggin' short!



You are such a Hottie!!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I sort of like this one.  A rarity



Really nice!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 14, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol



Very Cute


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Me too!
> 
> Gspoon- Very Nice
> 
> ...



Oooooooh, hubba hubba! :wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Aug 14, 2008)

i'm baaaaa-aacckk






and i have new glasses


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE in May



You're a real beaut, you know that? :smitten:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 14, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm baaaaa-aacckk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay, Trou's back! And she bought her hotness with her!


----------



## furious styles (Aug 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm baaaaa-aacckk



ill scarf. my girlfriend would love that outfit.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm baaaaa-aacckk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Snackbar, are you the one who wrote _Sic semper tyrannis_ on the wall of the teacher's lounge in Sharpie marker? You've been very naughty, go to my room...


----------



## Suze (Aug 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm baaaaa-aacckk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wee, it's TROUBS!!

(sorry! just a wee bit excited. )


ps- love the glasses.


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 15, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i'm baaaaa-aacckk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your glasses! Where did you get them?!


----------



## bexy (Aug 15, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> A photo of me dry & with a fesh new haircut. I don't care if it still looks naff, the important thing is it's friggin' short!



lookin awfully well!!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 15, 2008)

Ya Dig?


----------



## troubadours (Aug 15, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Your glasses! Where did you get them?!



sol moscot in nyc. they specialize in vintage frames :3

solmoscot.com


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Aug 15, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Your a cutie





mariac1966 said:


> You are such a Hottie!!!





bexylicious said:


> lookin awfully well!!!


:blush:
Gee Willikers,I never had so many compliments in my life...
Thanks everyone.



susieQ said:


> ^
> cute eye wrinkles.


As always, Susie, all I have to say is:
:blink:


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Ya Dig?



Hahaha...that is adorable!


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 15, 2008)

Trying on the new bikini . . . 

View attachment bikini 020.JPG


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 16, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Trying on the new bikini . . .



It looks good already... but great on you!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Aug 16, 2008)

Prettimus fren!



ekmanifest said:


> Trying on the new bikini . . .


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 16, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Trying on the new bikini . . .



I cannot see the bikini  but what I see is a pretty face.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## washburn (Aug 16, 2008)

prettyssbbw said:


> Me from today.  Trying to get pin up hair lol



Stunning, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok, the pic is not blurry, I am blurry. This is me with dark hair. Taken this past Saturday when I was on my way out to drink and be merry.



Wow. Sexi!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Ya Dig?




Ha Ha! I used to sit on one of those when I was at work. I was a teacher of infants and toddlers. I miss my little monkeys.


----------



## bexy (Aug 16, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Ya Dig?



you, my dear, are adorable!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 16, 2008)

and here I am at the Today show, being interviewed last week by Al Roker. 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/26090936#26090936
and a pic. 

View attachment tdy_roker_ugly_080808.300w.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 17, 2008)

J,

You never cease to amaze me!  Yet another installment in your path to taking over mainstream media.  

Great job!


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

So utterly tired. LOL.


----------



## LalaCity (Aug 17, 2008)

Couldn't help myself...I excavated this from the last "recent pic" thread:

Ashley646 -- secret lovechild of Green Eyed Fairy and Bexy?

Hmmmm......... 

View attachment n22600067_33877342_1024.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 17, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Couldn't help myself...I excavated this from the last "recent pic" thread:
> 
> Ashley646 -- secret lovechild of Green Eyed Fairy and Bexy?
> 
> Hmmmm.........



Lol :wubu: :bow: :happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 17, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> and here I am at the Today show, being interviewed last week by Al Roker.
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/26090936#26090936
> and a pic.



That's the coolest thing I've ever seen! I've never heard of that Ugly Talent Agencies before, but seriously what a sweet concept. & you looked fabbb:]



alison.victoria said:


> So utterly tired. LOL.



You are so pretty!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> So utterly tired. LOL.



so utterly gorgeousssssss


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks guys.  I really appreciate it. I feel bad, like, bumping this thread with my pictures all the time... LOL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that's what this thread is for, Alison.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Well yeah, but not specifically just for me... LOL.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> So utterly tired. LOL.



Lovely pic of you.



LalaCity said:


> Couldn't help myself...I excavated this from the last "recent pic" thread:
> 
> Ashley646 -- secret lovechild of Green Eyed Fairy and Bexy?
> 
> Hmmmm.........



Ha! Amazing eyes. Nice pic.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks Susannah.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 17, 2008)

The girls in blue at my friends surprise birthday party I threw for her. The blond is a young friend of mine who did two practicums with our organization and is now working in the field. The other lovely young lady is my adopted daughter. And pasty me in the middle( I don't tan I freckle)
Ruth 

View attachment me and the girls.JPG


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 18, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> The girls in blue at my friends surprise birthday party I threw for her. The blond is a young friend of mine who did two practicums with our organization and is now working in the field. The other lovely young lady is my adopted daughter. And pasty me in the middle( I don't tan I freckle)
> Ruth



Very nice picture, Ruth... I really like your shirt


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Mariac. Its a cool cotton dress I got at Lane Bryant online for $15.00. Been a Godsend to wear to work and occasions like this when its been sooo hot.
Ruth


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> The girls in blue at my friends surprise birthday party I threw for her. The blond is a young friend of mine who did two practicums with our organization and is now working in the field. The other lovely young lady is my adopted daughter. And pasty me in the middle( I don't tan I freckle)
> Ruth



1) Neat how with three very different complexions, you all look so good in blues that are not all that different!

2) Just to emphasize that "you all look good" part of the above sentence! You look really happy, have that joyous glow that just lights a place up (besides that you are, as always, very pretty!).


----------



## Tad (Aug 18, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> So utterly tired. LOL.



So utterly cute! It is the smile that really makes the picture. You have a devastating smile, really pretty but with a touch of shyness to it.


----------



## bexy (Aug 18, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Couldn't help myself...I excavated this from the last "recent pic" thread:
> 
> Ashley646 -- secret lovechild of Green Eyed Fairy and Bexy?
> 
> Hmmmm.........



ya never know lol!!!


----------



## SupaSexi (Aug 18, 2008)

I am new around here, so I thought I would show myself lol. I took these pics yesterday after I came home from the park. 

View attachment Picture 318.jpg


View attachment Picture 328.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 18, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I am new around here, so I thought I would show myself lol. I took these pics yesterday after I came home from the park.



*sings* totallllllll hottieeeee ;-)


----------



## snuffy2000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey everyone, I haven't been posting for a while and i figured i'd get that overwith today. And! I come bearing gifts.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 18, 2008)

...Are you seriously from Westland? I lived there for a while. Lol


----------



## snuffy2000 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lol yeah, i've lived here all my life, they still keep trying to cram more stores into the overcrowded subdivision areas...first they started with an Aldi's then it just got continuously worse lol.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 18, 2008)

edx said:


> 1) Neat how with three very different complexions, you all look so good in blues that are not all that different!
> 
> 2) Just to emphasize that "you all look good" part of the above sentence! You look really happy, have that joyous glow that just lights a place up (besides that you are, as always, very pretty!).



Aw thanks so much. What a very nice thing to say!
Ruth


----------



## Buttons (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

here are 2 pictures of me from today


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 20, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Lol yeah, i've lived here all my life, they still keep trying to cram more stores into the overcrowded subdivision areas...first they started with an Aldi's then it just got continuously worse lol.



Ohhh my Lord. I know exactly what you're talking about because I used to live at Wayne and Palmer. I was like, are you kidding? LOL. It is so unnecessary. They're putting an Aldi's in in Canton too in a crowded subdivision area. I'm like WTF? There's a Meijer's AND a Kroger's 2 seconds down the street. I don't get it. Lol.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 20, 2008)

RECENT PHOTOSZ.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 20, 2008)

troubadours said:


> RECENT PHOTOSZ.



I was going to compliment you on in the Fashion Forum, but I will do it here - Cute outfit!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> here are 2 pictures of me from today




Cute top Maria. You look great.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 20, 2008)

Sitting in Boise Airport waiting for our plane to be fixed, about 10 minutes ago.. 

View attachment Photo 5.jpg


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 20, 2008)

Donni and I, also at Boise Airport, using free wifi  

View attachment Photo 13.jpg


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Cute top Maria. You look great.



Thank you, Shoshie.... I really like this top and just had to take a picture today!!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 20, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> here are 2 pictures of me from today



Really nice pictures Maria, you look very cute and I love that top too.


----------



## Ash (Aug 20, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Ohhh my Lord. I know exactly what you're talking about because I used to live at Wayne and Palmer. I was like, are you kidding? LOL. It is so unnecessary. They're putting an Aldi's in in Canton too in a crowded subdivision area. I'm like WTF? There's a Meijer's AND a Kroger's 2 seconds down the street. I don't get it. Lol.



Ohhh, I miss Meijer! 

/weird outburst of grocery store sadness


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 20, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Really nice pictures Maria, you look very cute and I love that top too.



Thank you, Sugar :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

So this is the MOST recent pic of me... out of 500 that were taken over 2 weeks. It was taken Sunday night at a bar in Jerusalem. We met some very nice (and very cute) Irish boys while we were there...


----------



## tioobs (Aug 21, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> Here they go...all within the past 3 months or so


What a beautiful round face :wubu:


----------



## tioobs (Aug 21, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Trying on the new bikini . . .


Can I touch ?


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah for cute Irish boys!! And you looked HAWT too!





SMA413 said:


> So this is the MOST recent pic of me... out of 500 that were taken over 2 weeks. It was taken Sunday night at a bar in Jerusalem. We met some very nice (and very cute) Irish boys while we were there...


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So this is the MOST recent pic of me... out of 500 that were taken over 2 weeks. It was taken Sunday night at a bar in Jerusalem. We met some very nice (and very cute) Irish boys while we were there...



wow..you look great!! so do those cutie Irish boys. (My favorite is the one in the white tshirt LOL)


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Yeah for cute Irish boys!! And you looked HAWT too!



Thanks 



goofy girl said:


> wow..you look great!! so do those cutie Irish boys. (My favorite is the one in the white tshirt LOL)



Thanks- the guy in the white shirt (his name is Liam- can you _get _any more hot Irish??) is definitely my fav too!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So this is the MOST recent pic of me... out of 500 that were taken over 2 weeks. It was taken Sunday night at a bar in Jerusalem. We met some very nice (and very cute) Irish boys while we were there...



Looking really good there, Sam.... and the hottie Irish guy in the white T-shirt is my fav too!!


----------



## Ash (Aug 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Thanks- the guy in the white shirt (his name is Liam- can you _get _any more hot Irish??) is definitely my fav too!



Oh man. Dibs on the one closest to you.


----------



## Suze (Aug 21, 2008)

i just got a new cam and tested it out tonight. i don't look happy, but i am.

"red eyes"= history!

hair is still a mess, though.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i just got a new cam and tested it out tonight. i don't look happy, but i am.
> 
> "red eyes"= history!
> 
> hair is still a mess, though.



Hahaha! You have that "ugh, really" face going...still cute as usual though.


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oh man. Dibs on the one closest to you.



Haha- Ashley, meet drunk Kevin... he was the sweetest one in the group.

I pretty much love all of them. LOL


----------



## Suze (Aug 22, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hahaha! You have that "ugh, really" face going...still cute as usual though.



Its almost an impossible task for me to look normal in pics. If I take them myself it _never_ happens. 

Oh and thanks!:happy:


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oh man. Dibs on the one closest to you.


How funny, he's the one my eyes gravitated to, as well. He's completely darling, in a less showy way. Or, as the French say, le yum. 



What? They might say that.


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Here's me a few weeks ago, sorry about the posing...





"]


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Here's me a few weeks ago, sorry about the posing...
> 
> []



Very Handsome!


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 22, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Here's me a few weeks ago, sorry about the posing...



Very cute!!!!!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

Cheers girls, wow look at me, bringing in all the hotties!
I feel like brad pitt or something


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

Carrie said:


> How funny, he's the one my eyes gravitated to, as well. He's completely darling, in a less showy way. Or, as the French say, le yum.
> 
> 
> 
> What? They might say that.



Yes. They definitely say that... I believe it's colonial French.


lol. I'm a dork.


----------



## bexy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here it is!! 

View attachment S4010152.JPG


----------



## Ash (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



That hair cut is ADORABLE on you!


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



That's a really cute new haircut Bexy it looks sassy.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 22, 2008)

here is one of me today 

View attachment SUNP0001(1).JPG


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!


Awwww I love it! So sexy! Love it!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



SO cute! Totally flattering on you, chickie


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



I have to admit, thats pretty cool hair (though i am annoyed at how you stole the limelight from me! but it's alright, it could have been stolen by someone alot less beau than vous :happy


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



You're too freakin cute. Love the hair!!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



Your hair was gorgeous before and made me a little bit jealous when I saw pictures, but now it's even better!

I don't think I'll be able to look at pictures of you without getting a little green eyed from now on ^_^


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 22, 2008)

Doggie love! <3 I love my Maggie. She puts up with all my crap. LOL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 22, 2008)

Adorable haircut, Bex!!  I love it!


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



That hair is fecking incredible!


----------



## Fairest Epic (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!


oh my dear lord in heaven! you get hotter by the second dont you?! :wubu:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 22, 2008)

I keep cutting my hair SHORTER and SHORTER!!!!!!!!! Here is one from tonight! Hugs, Kara

Dang..........having pic trouble! LOL! 

NEVER MIND!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 22, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



The new haircut is so adorable on you!!! Love it :wubu:


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 22, 2008)

OMG, you are soooo adorable! I could eat you up with a spoon! LOL

:eat1:



bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 23, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I keep cutting my hair SHORTER and SHORTER!!!!!!!!! Here is one from tonight! Hugs, Kara
> 
> Dang..........having pic trouble! LOL!
> 
> NEVER MIND!



you look so freakin' cute! I love the new avatar!!!!!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ashley said:


> That hair cut is ADORABLE on you!





sugar and spice said:


> That's a really cute new haircut Bexy it looks sassy.





missy_blue_eyez said:


> Awwww I love it! So sexy! Love it!





Surlysomething said:


> SO cute! Totally flattering on you, chickie





JoeFA said:


> I have to admit, thats pretty cool hair (though i am annoyed at how you stole the limelight from me! but it's alright, it could have been stolen by someone alot less beau than vous :happy





SMA413 said:


> You're too freakin cute. Love the hair!!





Pixelpops said:


> Your hair was gorgeous before and made me a little bit jealous when I saw pictures, but now it's even better!
> 
> I don't think I'll be able to look at pictures of you without getting a little green eyed from now on ^_^





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Adorable haircut, Bex!!  I love it!





ekmanifest said:


> That hair is fecking incredible!





Fairest Epic said:


> oh my dear lord in heaven! you get hotter by the second dont you?! :wubu:





mariac1966 said:


> The new haircut is so adorable on you!!! Love it :wubu:





BBWModel said:


> OMG, you are soooo adorable! I could eat you up with a spoon! LOL
> 
> :eat1:



oh my gosh!! I didnt expect so many nice comments! yey, I wont feel so bad about looking like peter pan now lol!! I do like it tho, im way pleased i went for it and got it chopped!

JoeFA, I am so sorry lol!! your pic was uber cute and you have lovely lips!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



Wow. Fabulous pic Bexy. You look amazing.


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Doggie love! <3 I love my Maggie. She puts up with all my crap. LOL.



soooo cute!!


Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> I keep cutting my hair SHORTER and SHORTER!!!!!!!!! Here is one from tonight! Hugs, Kara
> 
> Dang..........having pic trouble! LOL!
> 
> NEVER MIND!



hee hee short hair rules tho!! and it suits you!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Wow. Fabulous pic Bexy. You look amazing.



thank you lovely lady!!


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> JoeFA, I am so sorry lol!! your pic was uber cute and you have lovely lips!



Thats alright, and can say the sam for you quite easily :happy:


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!


----------



## troubadours (Aug 23, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



omg such a good look on you, bex!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 23, 2008)

Bexy, it is PERFECT!! I love it!!


----------



## bexy (Aug 24, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


>





troubadours said:


> omg such a good look on you, bex!





goofy girl said:


> Bexy, it is PERFECT!! I love it!!



thanks so much! aww man I am so glad everyone likes it! I was nervous!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 24, 2008)

This is me. I took this a couple of days ago on (of all things) my Blackberry!! I cleaned it up, made it b/w and colorized the eyes. This is my attempt at being artistic. LOL :batting:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 24, 2008)

So pretty!! Yay for fabulous camera phone pics.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 24, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me. I took this a couple of days ago on (of all things) my Blackberry!! I cleaned it up, made it b/w and colorized the eyes. This is my attempt at being artistic. LOL :batting:



I absolutely love it- so soft and lovely


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you! I was pleased with the result. :happy:




SMA413 said:


> So pretty!! Yay for fabulous camera phone pics.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I absolutely love it- so soft and lovely


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Aww, that's a really sweet pic of you. You've got a great smile :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you!! 




JoeFA said:


> Aww, that's a really sweet pic of you. You've got a great smile :wubu:


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 24, 2008)

this is me! today 24 of august at 22:35 lol took it just so i knew it was the most upto date for you lol 

View attachment n797550014_3918143_6308[1].jpg


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 24, 2008)

Looking great, as always! :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 25, 2008)

Crappy pic of me. Self-portrait from like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me. I took this a couple of days ago on (of all things) my Blackberry!! I cleaned it up, made it b/w and colorized the eyes. This is my attempt at being artistic. LOL :batting:



Lovely Christine. Really pretty.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Lovely Christine. Really pretty.



I agree. Very pretty. Nicely done. :bow:


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 25, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> Here's me a few weeks ago, sorry about the posing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, very cute Joe :wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!


:wubu: :happy:
*HEART HEART HEART*


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 25, 2008)

These were taken on Friday then Saturday... Im really feeling the panda ear thing lately..... 

View attachment yy.jpg


View attachment y.jpg


----------



## JoeFA (Aug 25, 2008)

flabby_abbi said:


> Hehe, very cute Joe :wubu:



Thanks abbi, glad you think so


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 25, 2008)

Summer fatty! Same gold bikini this Saturday in Fire Island, NY 

View attachment Fire Island 011.jpg


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 25, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Crappy pic of me. Self-portrait from like 10 minutes ago.



Such a cutie! and a gentleman to boot!!! :wubu:


----------



## intraultra (Aug 25, 2008)

this reminds me of a glamour shot


----------



## Mishty (Aug 25, 2008)

intraultra said:


> this reminds me of a glamour shot



lmao!

Oh whatever! You look so natural it's scary......and cute to boot!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 25, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> These were taken on Friday then Saturday... Im really feeling the panda ear thing lately.....



Que bonita Miss Dolce! Why are you partying without me.. huh?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 25, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> These were taken on Friday then Saturday... Im really feeling the panda ear thing lately.....



Beautiful Dolce. Your hair is so pretty like that. Love the earrings too. I am an earrings girl.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW..you look beautiful!





DolceBBW said:


> These were taken on Friday then Saturday... Im really feeling the panda ear thing lately.....


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 25, 2008)

intraultra said:


> this reminds me of a glamour shot



You got some serious natural beauty going on! :smitten:


----------



## DolceBBW (Aug 25, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Beautiful Dolce. Your hair is so pretty like that. Love the earrings too. I am an earrings girl.



haha Im a hard core hoops girl.... and ty so much!!



BrownEyedChica said:


> Que bonita Miss Dolce! Why are you partying without me.. huh?



lol call me and i wont be going out without you Gracias!



mimosa said:


> WOW..you look beautiful!



awe ty mimi!!!!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 25, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is me. I took this a couple of days ago on (of all things) my Blackberry!! I cleaned it up, made it b/w and colorized the eyes. This is my attempt at being artistic. LOL :batting:



you tho pwetttttty :smitten:


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 25, 2008)

I look naked and like a complete dork, but this is me right now. LOL


----------



## intraultra (Aug 25, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> lmao!
> 
> Oh whatever! You look so natural it's scary......and cute to boot!





JMCGB said:


> You got some serious natural beauty going on! :smitten:



haha thanks both of you


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 25, 2008)

intraultra said:


> this reminds me of a glamour shot



This is an amazingly beautiful picture. Very calm and lovely.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 25, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Here it is!!



OMG LOVE the new haircut!!


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 26, 2008)

My contribution.
I always wear headwraps. 

View attachment IM000450.JPG


----------



## Suze (Aug 26, 2008)

Krazykush said:


> My contribution.
> I always wear headwraps.



you are one beautiful lady!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 26, 2008)

Krazykush said:


> My contribution.
> I always wear headwraps.



Lovely pic of you. Very nice.


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 26, 2008)

Ladies, so sweet of you to say. Thank you!


----------



## bexy (Aug 26, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> I look naked and like a complete dork, but this is me right now. LOL



cuteness!! also didnt realise just how long your hair was!


----------



## James (Aug 28, 2008)

My pal, Pippen and I after a long walk in the Dorset countryside... 

View attachment pippen.JPG


----------



## furious styles (Aug 28, 2008)

rare image of me looking cheery







scientists have noted that this is probably due at least in part to my proximity to bbq


----------



## Rowan (Aug 28, 2008)

Me at work at this very moment....10 minutes to go! woo hoo 

View attachment atwork.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> rare image of me looking cheery
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*thumbs up* 



Rowan said:


> Me at work at this very moment....10 minutes to go! woo hoo




:smitten: :bow: :happy:


----------



## Tina (Aug 28, 2008)

Because there is no way I could go back far enough to view all of them since the last time I looked, KrazyKush, you are beautiful. What lovely features you have. 

James, is this your pup? He's adorable.

Doom, you are very handsome, and a bit of a Johnny Depp look-alike in those glasses.

Rowan, you look adorable in your braids.


----------



## bexy (Aug 29, 2008)

Rowan said:


> Me at work at this very moment....10 minutes to go! woo hoo



you my dear, I could happily spread on a cracker!! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 29, 2008)

Sleeping in my bed.


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

Tina said:


> Because there is no way I could go back far enough to view all of them since the last time I looked, KrazyKush, you are beautiful. What lovely features you have.
> 
> James, is this your pup? He's adorable.
> 
> ...



Thank you hon!


----------



## Rowan (Aug 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> you my dear, I could happily spread on a cracker!! BEAUTIFUL!



have i ever mentioned you give me chills?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2008)

James said:


> My pal, Pippen and I after a long walk in the Dorset countryside...



Great pictures, James.  You know - who needs a bash when you have a puppy that cute to hang out with?


----------



## vermillion (Aug 29, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> rare image of me looking cheery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shnikes...
serious mr mfdoom
you are effin adorable..
i loooooooove your smile..i love that i can see your gums...
cute cute cute cute cute...


----------



## tattooU (Aug 29, 2008)

James said:


> My pal, Pippen and I after a long walk in the Dorset countryside...



OMG, is Pippen coming to Portland too? i sure hope so, what an adorable BC!


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is from Sunday. It's just a camera phone pic, but i kinda like the weird effect. And no, my nephew is not throwing gang signs.  He thinks he's Spiderman. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is from Sunday. It's just a camera phone pic, but i kinda like the weird effect. And no, my nephew is not throwing gang signs.  He thinks he's Spiderman. LOL



Cute. My nephew loves himself some Spiderman too.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is from Sunday. It's just a camera phone pic, but i kinda like the weird effect. And no, my nephew is not throwing gang signs.  He thinks he's Spiderman. LOL



You both look adorable!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is me from Sunday on my way out to a family reunion.


----------



## James (Aug 29, 2008)

Tina said:


> James, is this your pup? He's adorable.


 


BigBeautifulMe said:


> Great pictures, James.  You know - who needs a bash when you have a puppy that cute to hang out with?


 


tattooU said:


> OMG, is Pippen coming to Portland too? i sure hope so, what an adorable BC!


 
He belongs to friends of mine. Pippen is a totally awesome dog, full of energy but totally obedient as he's been trained to live in the forest where he used to live in a yurt with his owner and help him hunt (we're talking bow and arrows, hunting for food to live here...) Its a new experience for him to be living in a small country village so I dont think he'd like it in the city much even if I could take him!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 29, 2008)

This probably belongs in the British language thread, but what's a yert? lol


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 29, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This probably belongs in the British language thread, but what's a yert? lol



He said "yurt." I think it's British slang for a giant yogurt container.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 29, 2008)

A yurt is a type of...shelter. It's rather basic and often made of natural materials. Hippies like them.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 29, 2008)

There are yurts at a state park campground here...they're super-cool and the waiting list is long, but I'm hoping to get one for next year sometime (there's only three in the entire area) 

"A park Rent-A-Yurt can be reserved that sleeps up to six persons and is equipped with electrical outlets, a lantern (with fuel), ice chest, bunk beds, a double burner stove (with fuel), folding table with chairs, broom, mop and dust pan."
View attachment yurt.jpg


----------



## tattooU (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, there are plenty of campgrounds with yurts in Oregon. But yes, i'm sure Pippen will be MUCH happier staying in the wilderness. He's super cute for sure


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> This is from Sunday. It's just a camera phone pic, but i kinda like the weird effect. And no, my nephew is not throwing gang signs.  He thinks he's Spiderman. LOL



Who knows? Maybe someday he might be the new Spiderman... can't rule anything out! lol



mariac1966 said:


> This is me from Sunday on my way out to a family reunion.



You look purdy in that dress!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> You look purdy in that dress!



Ahhhh.... Thanks Lee...


----------



## tink977 (Aug 30, 2008)

Here are two pics of me taken within the last few weeks 

View attachment l_a25bd72623e0f11f2167d597a2ec97af.jpg


View attachment l_321736d458fc8da2c97b7875d56e3f36.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice!

I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic]. 

View attachment Photo 98.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Aug 30, 2008)

lolbedhair


----------



## leighcy (Aug 30, 2008)

Both of you are cute! 

Here's me, taken like an hour ago.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 30, 2008)

leighcy said:


> Both of you are cute!
> 
> Here's me, taken like an hour ago.



now THAT'S cute ;-)


----------



## leighcy (Aug 30, 2008)

Thank you! That's very nice of you.

I loved your pics from earlier.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 30, 2008)

Holy crap, you are hot! But I've told you that before...MANY times, LMAO

:wubu:



Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 30, 2008)

Taken this a.m., using smoke and mirrors once again to hide the double chin...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].



Pictures like this makes me wish I was 30 years younger and single! LOL!

You are a cutie Mr. Jay West Coast! 

~Punkin


----------



## leighcy (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, so I'm bored today. Extremely.






Yep, it's small. I forgot I reduced it.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 30, 2008)

Buckeye pride, baby!  Don't mind the dirty mirror and my puffy eyes... LOL.


----------



## KnottyOne (Aug 30, 2008)

leighcy said:


> Both of you are cute!
> 
> Here's me, taken like an hour ago.



You look so much like one of my best friends it is mind boggling. She is cute too so it is a good thing


----------



## Rowan (Aug 30, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].



Damn jay...thank you much


----------



## Shosh (Aug 30, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> This is me from Sunday on my way out to a family reunion.
> 
> Too cute Maria. Lovely.





mfdoom said:


> rare image of me looking cheery
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great pic, cheery indeed.




Rowan said:


> Me at work at this very moment....10 minutes to go! woo hoo




Rowan I love your hair. So cute.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 30, 2008)

KnottyOne said:


> You look so much like one of my best friends it is mind boggling. She is cute too so it is a good thing



Wow, that's cool!  Thanks.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Too cute Maria. Lovely.




Thank you Shoshie.... you are so sweet


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 30, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].



Wow! You are absolutely one handsome guy!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 31, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].




Jeez Jay, you do know how to give a girl palpitations, don't you. 





Damn fine picture.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 31, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].



Damn it, Jay! Even I have to say how hot you look! lol


----------



## None (Aug 31, 2008)

A crappy self-portrait or a proposition to Neil Gaiman good for one half and half.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 1, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].



Jesu Cristo. You're kinda cute.



Freestyle Fez said:


> lolbedhair



Cutieee. 


All you girls are looking gorgeous toooooo!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yay blue team!


----------



## alison.victoria (Sep 1, 2008)

Last night.


----------



## inertiatic_sks (Sep 1, 2008)

intraultra said:


> this reminds me of a glamour shot



You are gorgeous :smitten:


----------



## troubadours (Sep 1, 2008)

sober:eat1:






morning after all that sober (no makeup OmG)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> sober:eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're so cute troubbiesssss


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 1, 2008)

alison.victoria said:


> Last night.



Oh la la. Pretty


----------



## alison.victoria (Sep 1, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Oh la la. Pretty



I have no idea why I straightened my hair for so many years... LOL.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> This is me from Sunday on my way out to a family reunion.



You look very pretty Maria, love that dress.


----------



## mimosa (Sep 1, 2008)

You are too cute.




KHayes666 said:


> Yay blue team!


----------



## mimosa (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good, boys.





Freestyle Fez said:


> lolbedhair





Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 1, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> You look very pretty Maria, love that dress.



Thanks, Sugar!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 1, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Yay blue team!



Too cute, Kevin! 



Blockierer said:


> Sleeping in my bed.



Lol, great shot. Where was that taken at?



tink977 said:


> Here are two pics of me taken within the last few weeks



Love your hair- it's gorgeous :bow:



ThatFatGirl said:


> Taken this a.m., using smoke and mirrors once again to hide the double chin...




You always look so pretty....and I need you to teach me more tricks- mine is getting too big to hide


----------



## inertiatic_sks (Sep 1, 2008)

troubadours said:


> sober:eat1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd still hit it.


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 2, 2008)

New Hairstyle? Oui, c'est vrai...


----------



## JoeFA (Sep 2, 2008)

inertiatic_sks said:


> I'd still hit it.



 really cute troubs


----------



## bexy (Sep 2, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> New Hairstyle? Oui, c'est vrai...



very robert smith meets russell brand... and thats MORE than ok by me ! !


----------



## Crystal (Sep 2, 2008)

Me getting ready for a fun weekend. 


*blacked out girlie would be beautiful roomie* 

View attachment Resized 2.jpg


View attachment Resized 3.jpg


View attachment Resized 4.jpg


----------



## Webmaster (Sep 3, 2008)

This is me last week at about 90 feet in a dive site called "Mary's Place" off Roatan island in Honduras. It was an incredible experience slowing flying between those deep underwater cliffs. 

View attachment chb_marys_place.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, Conrad, what a gorgeous shot! Love all the blues in the photo, very calming. Sometimes I wish I could scuba dive (inner ear damage prevents this). Thanks for sharing!

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Webmaster said:


> This is me last week at about 90 feet in a dive site called "Mary's Place" off Roatan island in Honduras. It was an incredible experience slowing flying between those deep underwater cliffs.



What an awesome picture... I can't even imagine the exhilaration of being underwater like that!!


----------



## Tad (Sep 3, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> *blacked out girlie would be beautiful roomie*



Heh, I couldn't help but think that somewhere she is showing the same pictures, with you blacked out, with the exact same comment attached 




Webmaster said:


> This is me last week at about 90 feet in a dive site called "Mary's Place" off Roatan island in Honduras. It was an incredible experience slowing flying between those deep underwater cliffs.



Wow!


----------



## loggamatt (Sep 3, 2008)

Seeing as it's been a ridiculous number of years since I've posted new pics of myself anywhere I thought I might give this picture posting lark a go... 






"oooh... webcam pictures are fun!"






"but confusing..."






"maybe I should actually smile? No... too cheesy..."






"if only this picture were interesting enough for a caption... I'm hungry and a little sleepy... I may stop taking pictures now..."


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 3, 2008)

loggamatt said:


> "maybe I should actually smile? No... too cheesy..."



Guys always think that. Truth is, I really like it when a guy smiles in his pics.



> "if only this picture were interesting enough for a caption... I'm hungry and a little sleepy... I may stop taking pictures now..."



No caption required. The picture speaks for itself. You're a handsome guy. I dig the spiky hair too


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 3, 2008)

loggamatt said:


> Seeing as it's been a ridiculous number of years since I've posted new pics of myself anywhere I thought I might give this picture posting lark a go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG, it lives!

Nice pics. Long time, no anything


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok here is me goofing off last night


 

 

 

 
http://www.imagebam.com


----------



## mimosa (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey! Good to see you here.....but we can't see your pics.




ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok here is me goofing off last night


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 3, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Hey! Good to see you here.....but we can't see your pics.



sorry i put in the wrong code and good to see you again too


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 3, 2008)

Look, i finally smiled lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

JoeFA said:


> New Hairstyle? Oui, c'est vrai...



Lol, my daughter's 16 year old bf looks older than you 

I would tell you that you're cute but that might get me arrested    





snuffy2000 said:


> Look, i finally smiled lol



Same deal with you.....I can't swoon due to it being too improper for me to do so

Great pics from both of you  :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 3, 2008)

ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok here is me goofing off last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know we enjoy seeing your pics


----------



## mimosa (Sep 3, 2008)

Too cute! Also,cute hat.:bow:







ssbbwluv4life79 said:


> ok here is me goofing off last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.imagebam.com


----------



## The Fez (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty awful, but the hat is awesome


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 4, 2008)

proof i am not always a pretty face... sometimes i make them kinda funky.

taken at Mt. Evans in Colorado, over 14000 feet high. this was at the castle in the sky.:happy:


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Sep 4, 2008)

mimosa said:


> Too cute! Also,cute hat.:bow:



awww thank you so much i appreciate that


----------



## Kareda (Sep 4, 2008)

I chopped off all my hair... okay not all of it, but this is hella short for me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 4, 2008)

Kareda said:


> I chopped off all my hair... okay not all of it, but this is hella short for me.



It looks great. And always with the twinkling eyes! I gotta get me some of those.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 4, 2008)

Kareda said:


> I chopped off all my hair... okay not all of it, but this is hella short for me.



You still look very lovely!


----------



## Gingembre (Sep 4, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> the hat is awesome



I concur


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 4, 2008)

^ That is my Communist Party shirt.  Classy? You bet. And so versatile. You can wear it to weddings, to funerals, to republican conventions and semi-casual work gatherings. 






And now, the exact same face that I make in most of my pictures, but with a scarf! I like to give the people some options. 







annddd a blurry one, in case anyone is wondering what I would look like if they had vaseline in their eyes.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 5, 2008)

^ So, umm...I think you are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 5, 2008)

Raegan is just too cute!!



And here's my new addition. I should totally be asleep right now, but for some reason, my phone was calling to me. no pun intended...


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Raegan is just too cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my new addition. I should totally be asleep right now, but for some reason, my phone was calling to me. no pun intended...



You are absolutely adorable~~


----------



## snuffy2000 (Sep 5, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> proof i am not always a pretty face... sometimes i make them kinda funky.
> 
> taken at Mt. Evans in Colorado, over 14000 feet high. this was at the castle in the sky.:happy:



D'aww man, I wanna go there, that place seems so cool!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm the one on the left.


----------



## knottyknicky (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 6, 2008)

Tiffany (activistfatgirl) on a bidness trip here to Chi...she is usurping cat spots on my couch (it's good for them).


----------



## Red (Sep 6, 2008)

Helloooooo...


View attachment comp1.jpg


----------



## itsfine (Sep 6, 2008)

Just a few of me. Moving to a new town where you don't know anybody leaves time for pictures!


----------



## Red (Sep 6, 2008)

itsfine said:


> Just a few of me. Moving to a new town where you don't know anybody leaves time for pictures!




Love the lip colour


----------



## itsfine (Sep 6, 2008)

Red said:


> Love the lip colour



Thanks! I just started wearing any lip color recently!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 6, 2008)

muzik


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 6, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> very handsome picture of you!


----------



## mediaboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Raegan said:


> ^ That is my Communist Party shirt.  Classy? You bet. And so versatile. You can wear it to weddings, to funerals, to republican conventions and semi-casual work gatherings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bjork. You look like Bjork.

This is amazing.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 7, 2008)

You are sooooo f-ing cute! 

:smitten:




mfdoom said:


> muzik


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 7, 2008)

Jay West Coast said:


> Nice!
> 
> I haven't posted a pic in a while, so here's a black and white from from right now, on this saturdayest of mornings. I am a total poser [sic].


 
Dear Gosh my heart just skipped a beat!!! You look great and sexy as hell as always Mr. Jay!:smitten::eat2:


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 7, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> Bjork. You look like Bjork.
> 
> This is amazing.



I am so flattered by that comparison. You have no idea.


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 7, 2008)

hi

i am new to this, here is me
View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

BigAnt-UK said:


> hi
> 
> i am new to this, here is me
> View attachment 49234



I have to love the blue eyes and chest hair- looking good


----------



## lalatx (Sep 7, 2008)

Went out for a friends B-day... to much fun..... I really can not explain the random dude....At the end of the night he decided he wanted to share my stool I was sitting on and dance...madness ensued. 

View attachment IMG_21534.JPG


View attachment IMG_21634.JPG


View attachment IMG_21754.JPG


View attachment IMG_21744.JPG


View attachment IMG_21794.JPG


----------



## lalatx (Sep 7, 2008)

A few more... just b.c there funny 

View attachment IMG_21544.JPG


View attachment IMG_21504.JPG


----------



## itsfine (Sep 7, 2008)

lalatx said:


> A few more... just b.c there funny



Dang girl, beautiful eyes!


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 7, 2008)

Beautiful blue eyes!

:smitten:



BigAnt-UK said:


> hi
> 
> i am new to this, here is me
> View attachment 49234


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a *Twinsies* shot of Me and Miss Sasha at the Labor Day Bash, in our matching tube tops 


View attachment Me and Shawna.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

View attachment P090708141336[1].JPG


Ok...so this isn't me, but Adrian looks SO cute when he sleeps...and those are my boobs in a white shirt he's pressed against...so it counts, right? 
*looks at the pic and dreamy sighs again :wubu:*


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 7, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Here's a *Twinsies* shot of Me and Miss Sasha at the Labor Day Bash, in our matching tube tops
> 
> 
> View attachment 49259



Okay, that's freaky but you two DO look like sisters... maybe it's the clothes. lol


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 7, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Okay, that's freaky but you two DO look like sisters... maybe it's the clothes. lol



SILF, no doubt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> View attachment 49265
> 
> 
> Ok...so this isn't me, but Adrian looks SO cute when he sleeps...and those are my boobs in a white shirt he's pressed against...so it counts, right?
> *looks at the pic and dreamy sighs again :wubu:*




Now, you know you have to put this in the chub loving thread, too, right?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now, you know you have to put this in the chub loving thread, too, right?


But he wasn't loving my chub...he was sleepin'. Awwwww...so friggin' cute.

Ok...making myself nauseated here. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah but.............you know.....his head...buried into your boobies......that definitely fits the "loving" part anyway.........:smitten:


----------



## kayrae (Sep 8, 2008)

you're definitely cute



mfdoom said:


> muzik


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, where did you get those tube tops?!? Those are so cute, and so are the two of you! Wish I had been there...someday, I will make it to a bash...*sigh*



mszwebs said:


> Here's a *Twinsies* shot of Me and Miss Sasha at the Labor Day Bash, in our matching tube tops
> 
> 
> View attachment 49259


----------



## Tad (Sep 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Tiffany (activistfatgirl) on a bidness trip here to Chi...she is usurping cat spots on my couch (it's good for them).





Such great pictures---and she looks so at home on your couch!

(PS. I'm in lust with your living room. Looks so comfy/comforting/soothing)

-Ed


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 8, 2008)

edx said:


> Such great pictures---and she looks so at home on your couch!
> 
> (PS. I'm in lust with your living room. Looks so comfy/comforting/soothing)
> 
> -Ed



Ed, these are probably my favorite pictures, ever. I love, love, love Liz's apartment, and the country girl in me twirls in delight every time I see myself up against that window with the cityscape view.


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 8, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Beautiful blue eyes!
> 
> :smitten:



thank you babe x


----------



## g-squared (Sep 8, 2008)

I just go a haircut so im gonna post pictures:happy:

i think i got it trimmed a bit too short but whatev, it'll grow back
View attachment Photo 18.jpg



With the legendary quad-stuff
View attachment Photo 4.jpg


----------



## The Fez (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes yes I'm an incredible cam-whore, I know


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 8, 2008)

Me all ready to go out for my best friends birthday on Saturday in my favourite outfit! 

View attachment september me.jpg


----------



## Red (Sep 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me all ready to go out for my best friends birthday on Saturday in my favourite outfit!
> 
> View attachment 49319



Foxy lady!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 8, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> Ok, where did you get those tube tops?!? Those are so cute, and so are the two of you! Wish I had been there...someday, I will make it to a bash...*sigh*



I'm not either of these two lovely tube-topped ladies, but I happen to know they're from Torrid! (How do I know? I asked the SAME exact question. lol)


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 8, 2008)

Today at my first day of school! Steve walked me there and took a picture lol. I <3 him :wubu:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 8, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today at my first day of school! Steve walked me there and took a picture lol. I <3 him :wubu:



Yay for your first day of school! You look thrilled! And kudos to such a supportive hubby.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> SILF, no doubt.



Remember Justin... Lying is a sin. 



BBWModel said:


> Ok, where did you get those tube tops?!? Those are so cute, and so are the two of you! Wish I had been there...someday, I will make it to a bash...*sigh*



Thank you!

And as Ginny mentioned, they are indeed from Torrid


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yay for your first day of school! You look thrilled! And kudos to such a supportive hubby.



I approve and second this post


----------



## bexy (Sep 9, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Me all ready to go out for my best friends birthday on Saturday in my favourite outfit!
> 
> View attachment 49319



miaow!!!



goofy girl said:


> Today at my first day of school! Steve walked me there and took a picture lol. I <3 him :wubu:



sooo cute! did he make you a packed lunch too!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 9, 2008)

just cuz im a ham... 

View attachment work9-9.JPG


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 9, 2008)

too cute


----------



## bexy (Sep 9, 2008)

Rowan said:


> just cuz im a ham...



and I for one am glad you are cos we get to see piccies like this  :wubu:


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Taken 2nite....


whoa john i could be your lover ahem i mean mother heheheh:kiss2:red


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Decided to do a little experiment today and see how I looked with my head shaved. It's still a work in progress; it's still somewhat rough but i hear it does get smoother over time.
> 
> I will see how I like it. My mom will of course have a shit hemmorhage but I'm not her little boy with a thick copse of wavy locks when I was 10; it's more like a bunch of little hair islands.


sexy!!!!
woo hoo


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Decided to do a little experiment today and see how I looked with my head shaved. It's still a work in progress; it's still somewhat rough but i hear it does get smoother over time.
> 
> I will see how I like it. My mom will of course have a shit hemmorhage but I'm not her little boy with a thick copse of wavy locks when I was 10; it's more like a bunch of little hair islands.




Bald men are soooooo SEXY!!! You look absolutely divine :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 9, 2008)

Rowan said:


> just cuz im a ham...





holy cute!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 9, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> miaow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> sooo cute! did he make you a packed lunch too!!



No, but he gave me lunch money (ok..dinner money) and he was going to wait for me until class was over, but it was a 3 hour so I told him he was allowed to go home lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2008)

Rowan said:


> just cuz im a ham...



Just because you're so beautiful.....:wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 9, 2008)

Rowan said:


> just cuz im a ham...




... You look like a human being to me ... 

Hyuck hyuck hyuck!



:doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh-so-flattering office camera phone pic:

View attachment IMAGE_178.jpg


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, here's one a took a few min ago, trying out my new camera Tri-pod...sure makes it easier to take picts of mysef  Excuse the messy desk in the back ground...


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 9, 2008)

last night was so much funnnn. i was drunk, of course (with friends!)

playing with red lipstick





trying on some sweet frames






dont really have an explanation for this one.


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2008)

that lip color really suits you. looks ace!

+ i want those glasses.


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay, I know that this is posted somewhere else on the Forum but it is my newest photo. :blush: Oh okay actually decided to add the really most recent photo. lmbbwao! Goodnight for six or seven hours! 

View attachment MOV000034_0018.jpg


View attachment IMG000031.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Sep 10, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> last night was so much funnnn. i was drunk, of course (with friends!)


Gwar, I don't think I've ever seen you before, pretty girl! What a treat!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> last night was so much funnnn. i was drunk, of course (with friends!)
> 
> playing with red lipstick



You really are a gorgeous Lady!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Okay, here's one a took a few min ago, trying out my new camera Tri-pod...sure makes it easier to take picts of mysef  Excuse the messy desk in the back ground...




I do like this smoldering, sultry look 



JoyJoy said:


> Oh-so-flattering office camera phone pic:
> 
> View attachment 49391



You always look so friendly/approachable in all of your pics- and I like your hair in this one


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> and I for one am glad you are cos we get to see piccies like this  :wubu:



awww...you are such a sweetie *smooch*


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> last night was so much funnnn. i was drunk, of course (with friends!)
> 
> playing with red lipstick
> 
> ...



I think this is the first time ive seen a pic of you...soo cute!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 10, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Just because you're so beautiful.....:wubu:



Thank you darlin


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

This was x-posted in the East forum, but here's what's become my new fave piccie of me, thanks to sweet&fat 

View attachment me!.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 10, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> This was x-posted in the East forum, but here's what's become my new fave piccie of me, thanks to sweet&fat



Beautiful! Your haircut is adorable. And nice...ahem...rack


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 10, 2008)

just had a new phone so thought i would see what the picture quality was like, so here i am enjoying an ice cream lol

View attachment ant.jpg


----------



## BigAnt-UK (Sep 10, 2008)

couple more of me that i have managed to resize

the one is with my son wearing our soccer tops about to go watch aston villa fc and the other is me getting my groove on lol

View attachment anthony.jpg


View attachment anthony1.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 10, 2008)

And you still have wonderful blue eyes! LMAO!





BigAnt-UK said:


> just had a new phone so thought i would see what the picture quality was like, so here i am enjoying an ice cream lol
> 
> View attachment 49417


----------



## mango (Sep 10, 2008)

*2 Bashes apart....


Memorial Day, Boston.*















*Labor Day, Boston.*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## mszwebs (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



Awww yeah...I totally fluffed for this...lol.

HOT.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



hahahahahaha yeeeeeeah roommates. :happy:

so that was like, totally worth the 2 week long cold i've got running right about now...


----------



## mango (Sep 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahaha yeeeeeeah roommates. :happy:
> 
> so that was like, totally worth the 2 week long cold i've got running right about now...


*
I've got the same cough still going now too!

Great pic... amazing photography!!

Reminds me of a pic of two skinny girls I saw recently... http://arandanos.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/girls_kissing.jpg

*


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> This was x-posted in the East forum, but here's what's become my new fave piccie of me, thanks to sweet&fat



It's become my favorite picture of you too...


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



O.O!!! Holy. Frakkin'. CRUD.

I'm printing this out... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh wait I forgot I have a new picture of me! 

View attachment recentme2.jpg


----------



## intraultra (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



umm when can i buy THIS version in poster form?


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 11, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> D'aww man, I wanna go there, that place seems so cool!



ahahah it was awesome. ABBFA and i are going to rebuild the castle in the sky *someday* and turn it into a bbw/ssbbw/bhm awesome swinging vacationing place.
included are belly rubs by master ABBFA and i will be giving out cookies.
boxes and boxes of cookies.

you get kinda wobbly up there that high though, but it itsnt bad you just chill for a bit and chase mountain goats and pikas.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

intraultra said:


> umm when can i buy THIS version in poster form?



ha ha, hate to be a fan girl, but i'd totally buy poster size too. heh.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> ha ha, hate to be a fan girl, but i'd totally buy poster size too. heh.



Ditto!

It'd be pretty much the only decoration on my walls (that means anything, at least) other than a Clint Eastwood poster.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



Wait...hold on...what's that sound?

Ah hah!

It's the screams of a million FAs getting carpal tunnel allllll at the same time!

Somehow I bet the current most-downloaded-picture-ever at Dims has now, or will soon be, waaaaaay outdone by this one. 

Very nice, ladies. Is there video, or is that only available on Sasha's website?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 11, 2008)

It's EASY as pie, folks. If either of the above two ladies or the photographer are selling prints, buy it from them!

However, if no plans to do that exist, and these ladies are okay with it, you could save this picture to your hard drive, upload it to snapfish.com, and buy a poster sized print there. Easy peasy. Defnitely get the okay first, though. Copyright violation and all that otherwise, and just plain not polite. 

ETA: meant to quote BJ's post on how to get a poster-sized print...too lazy to go back and add it in.


----------



## Beckoo (Sep 11, 2008)

mango said:


> *2 Bashes apart....
> 
> 
> Memorial Day, Boston.*
> ...



You are rocking those red shades  I Like your style!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol Wow I'm really glad so many people liked it. We are checking into copyright info since we did pose it after an already widely popular poster. Just trying to cover our asses. But yeah CC and I were talking and we would totally be honored if people actually wanted to buy this picture of us.  I guess more info to come soon. 

Also we do have some vids of the pictures being taken that I think I will upload tonight.


----------



## BBWModel (Sep 11, 2008)

O.M.G. I need a cold shower and some new panties...

:wubu: :smitten:



BigCutieSasha said:


>


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Sep 11, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> hahahahahaha yeeeeeeah roommates. :happy:
> 
> so that was like, totally worth the 2 week long cold i've got running right about now...






Wow ladies...smoooooooooooooooooookin' hawt!!! Sizzlin!! :wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>


DEAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!
Yea. I'd like a poster too. I'm dead serious too. I would SO put this on the wall in my dorm room. lol 

(Wooo! 4040 posts! FORTY FORTY club! lol)


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 11, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Awww yeah...I totally fluffed for this...lol.
> 
> HOT.





mango said:


> *
> I've got the same cough still going now too!
> 
> Great pic... amazing photography!!
> ...





bmann0413 said:


> O.O!!! Holy. Frakkin'. CRUD.
> 
> I'm printing this out... lol





intraultra said:


> umm when can i buy THIS version in poster form?





activistfatgirl said:


> ha ha, hate to be a fan girl, but i'd totally buy poster size too. heh.





Blackjack said:


> Ditto!
> 
> It'd be pretty much the only decoration on my walls (that means anything, at least) other than a Clint Eastwood poster.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wait...hold on...what's that sound?
> 
> Ah hah!
> 
> ...





BBWModel said:


> O.M.G. I need a cold shower and some new panties...
> 
> :wubu: :smitten:





ThikJerseyChik said:


> Wow ladies...smoooooooooooooooooookin' hawt!!! Sizzlin!! :wubu:





Jon Blaze said:


> DEAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!
> Yea. I'd like a poster too. I'm dead serious too. I would SO put this on the wall in my dorm room. lol
> 
> (Wooo! 4040 posts! FORTY FORTY club! lol)



WOW ... okay, seriously guys and gals ... thanks so much for the response! i think sasha and i definitely weren't expecting so much, but now it looks like we're definitely looking into the poster idea (/possible other ideas). very exciting!

also, i know it's just a wee lil' photo and all ... but some pretty awesome people put in a little bit of time and a lot of work (AND laughs ... let's not forget those laughs) to pull off this one snapshot... so i just wanted to say thanks tooooo:

*mango* - our super awesome and insanely meticulous photographer/"director"
*ben from england* - our snarky partner in crime, "videographer" and general "dude-help-us-with-this..." guy
and of course...
*mszwebs *- our lil' ol' chickadee. she fluffed and primped and held awkward shaped lights and what-not. god bless her.
and also *james* for tinkering around with the photo and making sweet stencils and shit.

anyway, more than just the two girls in the photo. in fact, they pretty much did way more work than us.

i mean seriously look at me... i got to fucking lay on a bed and kiss bigcutiesasha for a ridiculously long time. O WOE IS ME.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ What she said.  Thanks you guys!


----------



## kayrae (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 12, 2008)

kayrae said:


>



Nice pictures Kayrae!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 12, 2008)

kayrae said:


>



Looks like good times in Cali!  Love your bag btw.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2008)

Down on the farm


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>


Wow. My computer screen almost caught fire...

And I thought after installing the cooling system, I'd be safe from this kind of accident... But this was simply too hot to handle. 

Would be nice to see ads like this in real life...


----------



## chocolatebluesdiva (Sep 12, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Down on the farm



Boy, you so cute! I could just eat you up with a spoon!:eat1:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 13, 2008)

Recent me and my son...taken within the week.  

View attachment 100_0419.JPG


View attachment 100_0464.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 13, 2008)

Some of you may be wondering... what is that scarf hiding? A gang tattoo? A scandelous hickie? Terrible scars from a childhood incident involving matches and cleaning solution? 






Sadly, no. My war wound is merely a curling iron burn.  And it didn't even blister, so it hurts like you wouldn't believe, but I have no bragging rights.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 13, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Recent me and my son...taken within the week.


 

awww...great pics!


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 13, 2008)

*feels purdy* thanks for the comments. Ive always wanted to rock the red lips, but was never brave enough to buy any. Then I saw that my friend had some, so I had to try it on!

...

so this was me last night (in obvious need of a new 'do)





and this is me today!





woohoo for short hair!! but its not even done yet! Tomorrow I go back to black and sometime during the week I get some bright red in there. I have an unhealthy obsession with hair color :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 13, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Recent me and my son...taken within the week.



You have such a beautiful smile......and a beautiful child! 



Raegan said:


>



This is too cute- like a Betty Boop pose


----------



## kayrae (Sep 13, 2008)

Raegan said:


> Some of you may be wondering... what is that scarf hiding? A gang tattoo? A scandelous hickie? Terrible scars from a childhood incident involving matches and cleaning solution?
> 
> Sadly, no. My war wound is merely a curling iron burn.  And it didn't even blister, so it hurts like you wouldn't believe, but I have no bragging rights.




I like your hair and make-up. Very cute.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 13, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Recent me and my son...taken within the week.



The picture of you and your son made me smile. Thanks!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 14, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


>



Now why wasn't there something like this in the poster section at Tower Records when I was in high school? Massive sex appeal going on here!!!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Sep 14, 2008)

Taken last thursday night... 

View attachment John sept3.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 14, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Taken last thursday night...



Oh my John..... :batting:


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Recent pic of me from this weekend, going out for drinks with a friend. 

View attachment me goin out 1 resize.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 14, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Recent pic of me from this weekend, going out for drinks with a friend.


 

what a pretty outfit, you look great!


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> and this is me today!



Wow. Brings out your eyes like nobody's business! So pretty! 

Prettyprettypretty!


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Fascinista, I was about to say the same exact thing! Beautiful eyes!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 15, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Taken last thursday night...


You have a nice smile.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you Caroline and ChimpisDarlingAngel


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 15, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Recent pic of me from this weekend, going out for drinks with a friend.



Looking good! That outfit suits you so well


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 16, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Thank you Caroline and ChimpisDarlingAngel


You are very welcome sweetheart


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank you very much GEF! 

Lilly... wow, very beautiful pic, that style is working for you girl! It's very stunning it brings sooooo much attention to your eyes. Me likes!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.


I've said it before, and I'll say it again - Lilly, you are just stunning. :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.



I like it and I bet SOOOO much easier to do. Earrings are definitely going to rock your style this fall.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Thank you very much GEF!
> 
> Lilly... wow, very beautiful pic, that style is working for you girl! It's very stunning it brings sooooo much attention to your eyes. Me likes!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again - Lilly, you are just stunning. :wubu:





Surlysomething said:


> I like it and I bet SOOOO much easier to do. Earrings are definitely going to rock your style this fall.



Thanks ladies.  I'm not used to wearing earrings. I'm not happy at all with the ones you see in the photo. They're driving me crazy dangling there. I'm still working on a solution.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.



I love the hair, love the eyes, love the Lilly......but I hate those earrings, too 

Maybe some that are bigger but not dangling? 
That hairstyle will allow for some great earrings.......


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love the hair, love the eyes, love the Lilly......but I hate those earrings, too
> 
> Maybe some that are bigger but not dangling?
> That hairstyle will allow for some great earrings.......



I have multiple piercings in my right ear but I'm a little bit afraid of looking like a Vulcan call center supervisor. I have no instinct for this.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have multiple piercings in my right ear but I'm a little bit afraid of looking like a Vulcan call center supervisor. I have no instinct for this.




It will come to you.......

Try just one fatter pair at first...and maybe as time goes on, just experiement and try more.
I think dangly ones will look fine........just not THAT particular pair....too small to be much fun as danglers, IMO. Are you a hoop lover like me? And yes...I still channel Janet Jackson with that key on her hoops back in the 80s 

Btw, I used to have multiple but I now just have one....but I have so loved ear cuffs back when my hair was short enough in the front


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It will come to you.......
> 
> Try just one fatter pair at first...and maybe as time goes on, just experiement and try more.
> I think dangly ones will look fine........just not THAT particular pair....too small to be much fun as danglers, IMO. Are you a hoop lover like me? And yes...I still channel Janet Jackson with that key on her hoops back in the 80s
> ...



I wore huge hoops when I sported an afro years ago. Loved them but they got caught on my scarves and turtlenecks in Winter time. Again, I don't work well with earrings or necklaces. I'm always aware of them there and can't wait to take them off. Studs are more tolerable but will they work? *shrugs* I'm thinking I might get some natural wood dangly earrings. Maybe wood is a lighter material and won't be as cumbersome.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Sep 16, 2008)

I like it Lilly..looking as good as ever...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.


 
You look great honey.. Yeah I have been hiding.. I should have new pictures up as soon as my brother in law sends me my new pics..LOL..Grr I have asked him now 3 times..we will see hopefully soon I will have them so I can share them..


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.



I like it! in fact, you remind me of my cousin! Weird. Lilly are we related? lol


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 16, 2008)

me and my lil Noob


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.



It takes a confident and self assured woman to have a short style. You look great.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 16, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Recent me and my son...taken within the week.



Lovely Christal. Luke is so sweet and you look so happy.


----------



## Tad (Sep 17, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.



Wow, so, ummm, good. I can't find quite the right adjective, but something in the realm of stylish, eye-catching, cool, and fitting.

ETA: And just my take on the ear-ring thing....how about something small, but with very intense colors....I'm picturing something like a stud with rubies....but I'm sure there are cheaper ways to get the same effect *L*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> me and my lil Noob





Wow never have seen you- looking good


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 17, 2008)

Chipmunk:

I thought you had some horrible facial disfiguration.

Then I realized there was a giant chocolate smudge on my monitor. Whoops!

Noob looks adorable.


----------



## DanKiiDoLL (Sep 17, 2008)

So i realized I'm pretty new and don't contribute that much so here I go lol 



















So ya thats ME lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful smile, beautiful Lady, Dankiidoll  :bow:


----------



## johnnny2005 (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice pics Dankii


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 17, 2008)

johnnny2005 said:


> Taken last thursday night...



you look very handsome! and incredibly naughty and knowing, good golly



phatfatgirl said:


> Recent pic of me from this weekend, going out for drinks with a friend.



luvly!!



LillyBBBW said:


> Just got all my hair cut off. Pictures taken yesterday.



love it on you  totally suits. hope it's really easy and fun for you! great with the glasses, too


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 17, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> Recent pic of me from this weekend, going out for drinks with a friend.



You are lookin' fly, girlfriend! Cute outfit!



DanKiiDoLL said:


> So i realized I'm pretty new and don't contribute that much so here I go lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute pics!


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 17, 2008)

So today was a day full of pictures. First, I got home from my interview and I was damn bored. I couldn't find my camera, so I had to use my phone.












Then later on, my 4 yr old nephew wanted to take pictures of me. He told me what poses to make. This is the result of having a child photographer...















I think his are almost better than mine. LOL. His last one is my fav.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Sep 18, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wow never have seen you- looking good



hehe thanks

and thanks to BBM too


I figured with my Jeff Lynne glasses on it was safe to post


----------



## bexy (Sep 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So today was a day full of pictures. First, I got home from my interview and I was damn bored. I couldn't find my camera, so I had to use my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep. you're gorgeous! and his pics are cute!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So today was a day full of pictures. First, I got home from my interview and I was damn bored. I couldn't find my camera, so I had to use my phone.
> 
> (cuteness edited out)



Dayam, you are friggin' adorable.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 18, 2008)

How do I look in a silver tie? I wanted a black tie but I couldn't find it...oh well


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 18, 2008)

KHayes.. I think it looks good.. Where were you off too?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 18, 2008)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> KHayes.. I think it looks good.. Where were you off too?



my cousin's wedding


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Sep 19, 2008)

Ah well you look very handsome..


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> yep. you're gorgeous! and his pics are cute!!!





BothGunsBlazing said:


> Dayam, you are friggin' adorable.




Aww, thanks y'all.  :blush:


----------



## The Fez (Sep 19, 2008)

from the other night in london, a friend's 21st bday party












and, yeah, I know,ugh teeth, but, meh

MEH


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> How do I look in a silver tie? I wanted a black tie but I couldn't find it...oh well




You know I just luvs me some sharp dressed mens.....:wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm about to spam this thread with like eighty seven pictures of me. GET READY!

One!





Two! That's a taco, by the way. T-Bell<3. 





Three! Totally sober. 





By 87, I really meant three.


----------



## g-squared (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure pics of yo fine ass don't qualify as spam


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 21, 2008)

today


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> today




Interesting shirt- what is it about?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was bored at work


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Interesting shirt- what is it about?



Dunno. It has black purple and gray on it and my wardrobe was lacking purple, so I grabbed it!


----------



## intraultra (Sep 23, 2008)

I went bowling with my friend for his birthday on Saturday. They had this photobooth, and after many drinks we decided we needed to do it. We weren't expecting it to start so soon and be so rapid-fire, though. :|


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 23, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I went bowling with my friend for his birthday on Saturday. They had this photobooth, and after many drinks we decided we needed to do it. We weren't expecting it to start so soon and be so rapid-fire, though. :|



Those are absolutely adorable!


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 23, 2008)

intraultra said:


> I went bowling with my friend for his birthday on Saturday. They had this photobooth, and after many drinks we decided we needed to do it. We weren't expecting it to start so soon and be so rapid-fire, though. :|



So do your bowling skills increase or decrease as the number of drinks you consume go up? Lol. Seriously though, you look gorgeous in those. Sometimes being caught off guard is a good thing in photos.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 23, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Those are absolutely adorable!


Aw, thanks!



JMCGB said:


> So do your bowling skills increase or decrease as the number of drinks you consume go up? Lol. Seriously though, you look gorgeous in those. Sometimes being caught off guard is a good thing in photos.


You know...I didn't think I could get much worse after I bowled a 48 on the first game. But 3 drinks later, at the second game...I can't even admit my score, haha.


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 23, 2008)

intraultra said:


> Aw, thanks!
> 
> 
> You know...I didn't think I could get much worse after I bowled a 48 on the first game. But 3 drinks later, at the second game...I can't even admit my score, haha.



Haha, that bad huh? Its all good though as long as you had fun!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> today




So THAT'S what you look like


----------



## curlysue (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres a picture of myself about a month ago on holidays in Cyprus 

View attachment CNV00022.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Sep 23, 2008)

just took this for the makeup thread, but it's half decent so doublepost:
edit: yep, dims still makes all my attached photos really tiny. >:| 

View attachment balm2.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Sep 23, 2008)

Was just going through my pics from my best friends birthday night out a few weeks ago, and found this, thought Id share! hehe

View attachment gold hat smalller.jpg


----------



## GWARrior (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I was only going to do some red streaks and tips....

but I got a little carried away!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Well, I was only going to do some red streaks and tips....
> 
> but I got a little carried away!



I adore it!



elle camino said:


> just took this for the makeup thread, but it's half decent so doublepost:
> edit: yep, dims still makes all my attached photos really tiny. >:|



Is that an octopus necklace? I'm so jealousss. 

Everyone else looks great too! :]


----------



## Suze (Sep 24, 2008)

i only slept 2 hours last night, so thought i should post some pics from today!


yard work rules.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i only slept 2 hours last night, so thought i should post some pics from today!
> 
> 
> yard work rules.



I want your sunglassesssssss! Cute!


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 24, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i only slept 2 hours last night, so thought i should post some pics from today!
> 
> 
> yard work rules.



Those are some cool sunglasses! And you're cuuuuute!


----------



## tattooU (Sep 25, 2008)

Those glasses are totally adorable! i want them in pink


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 25, 2008)

A few nights ago. Sorry so beeg I didn't get a chance to downsize it. 

View attachment 092308.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> just took this for the makeup thread, but it's half decent so doublepost:
> edit: yep, dims still makes all my attached photos really tiny. >:|



I've been contemplating buying that necklace. Did you get it on modcloth? If so, is the chain's length okay? Not too small? I've been kind of worried about buying it.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 25, 2008)

Raegan said:


> I've been contemplating buying that necklace. Did you get it on modcloth? If so, is the chain's length okay? Not too small? I've been kind of worried about buying it.



I'm not sure where she got hers, but I wanted to let you know I see those necklaces ALL over Etsy from a bunch of different sellers. I'm sure at least one of them won't mind giving you whatever chain length you need


----------



## elle camino (Sep 25, 2008)

my girl sally made it for me in a 20 inch chain - she's on etsy under 'picky picky'. 
:]


----------



## Proner (Sep 25, 2008)

Just pic I have taken yesterday. Come back for work so a bit tired 

View attachment test.jpg


----------



## lostinadaydream (Sep 25, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Recent me and my son...taken within the week.



Son? Ehm... sorry... can't stop looking at your beautiful belly.


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I want your sunglassesssssss! Cute!


thanky you can get them for super cheap on ebay!


bmann0413 said:


> Those are some cool sunglasses! And you're cuuuuute!


thaaaaaanks 


tattooU said:


> Those glasses are totally adorable! i want them in pink


thanks!
i know i am wearing a fashion cliche, but i still love them! (i have them in 5 dfferent colors. )


----------



## The Fez (Sep 25, 2008)

oh susie

oh susie oh susie oh susie

*melts*


----------



## Suze (Sep 25, 2008)

_someone_ is drunk :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 25, 2008)

Belting out "Danke Schoen" while making myself dinner.

Fine cuisine, that Kraft mac n' cheez.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 25, 2008)

And this is why all the ladies <3 you, Kev.

Just sayin.'


----------



## The Fez (Sep 25, 2008)

susieQ said:


> _someone_ is drunk :happy:



I'm never drunk susie! Never-ever!

<3


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I am a bum, I am recycling this picture from the other thread....sorry....


----------



## bexy (Sep 25, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Belting out "Danke Schoen" while making myself dinner.
> 
> Fine cuisine, that Kraft mac n' cheez.



A little part of me likes to look at this pic and pretend you were singing to me :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 25, 2008)

Proner said:


> Just pic I have taken yesterday. Come back for work so a bit tired


 

Nice pic. I love your glasses!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 26, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Yes I am a bum, I am recycling this picture from the other thread....sorry....



You are as lovely here as you were in the other thread- beautiful skin


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 26, 2008)

This is from last Saturday. 

View attachment me wedding.JPG


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

random web cam pic!! 

View attachment 2008-09-26-81647.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 26, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> random web cam pic!!



Bexy, you look perfectly adorable in that. Sweet pic.


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Bexy, you look perfectly adorable in that. Sweet pic.



thank you!


----------



## bexy (Sep 26, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> This is from last Saturday.



oooh! killer cleavage girlie!! 

great smile too


----------



## Shosh (Sep 26, 2008)

IndyGal said:


> This is from last Saturday.



Hi IndyGal. Nice pic. You look happy.

Now do you live anywhere near John Cougar Mellancamp's house? Isn't he from Indiana?


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Hi IndyGal. Nice pic. You look happy.
> 
> Now do you live anywhere near John Cougar Mellancamp's house? Isn't he from Indiana?



Thanks, Susannah. I really like your avatar pic - very pretty!

Yes, Mellencamp is about an hour south of here. I have a friend in a nearby town who saw him a few summers ago on the side of the road - his motorcycle had died or something. I would've stopped to help and gotten an autograph or something!!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 27, 2008)

Me this morning


----------



## Shosh (Sep 27, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Me this morning



Gorgeous pic. You are adoreable Pinky.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 27, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gorgeous pic. You are adoreable Pinky.



Thank you :blush: Im having a good day lol!!


----------



## bexy (Sep 27, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Me this morning



i love the colour pink on you hun!!!  what is your tattoo of?


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 27, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Me this morning



That smile looks like you're up to no good.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 27, 2008)

The tattoo is a heart with angel wings, and as for up to no good..I wish!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 27, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Me this morning



Aw, you look adorable!


----------



## furious styles (Sep 28, 2008)

v_v


----------



## bexy (Sep 28, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> v_v



absolutely gorgeous pic


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> absolutely gorgeous pic



Yeppers.........Doom always gives good pics


----------



## furious styles (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks y'all! it came out really nice. we were both happy. :]


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 28, 2008)

At the mall yesterday, rockin' the fedora.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 29, 2008)

As always, great pictures of everybody, I don't post as often but I still enjoy seeing you all! Here's another contribution from me... These pictures were taken this weekend...

My daughter Junior and I at a vista point on Hwy. 18







A picture of me that my daughter took at Lk. Gregory where we rode around (Note that she is 5 years old...)







Me on the scooter where I met Mtmaiden and Junior at our local coffee shop.








Here is my photo album of images "Sept '08" pictures. The pictures that Junior took are labeled. We let her go bonkers with our camera. She took some really good pictures for a 5 year old! (She now says that she doesn't want to be a doctor any more... she changed her mind and wants to be a photographer...   )


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 29, 2008)

Aww your daughter is so like you, thats an adorable photo


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> As always, great pictures of everybody, I don't post as often but I still enjoy seeing you all! Here's another contribution from me... These pictures were taken this weekend...
> 
> My daughter Junior and I at a vista point on Hwy. 18
> 
> ...




Your daughter is so beautiful Stan.

Now if I have to have a scooter, that is the kind of scooter that I want! Not some yucky mobility one. A girl has to look stylish.:bow:


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 29, 2008)

I love the scooter, I tried one once but I was too heavy and the scooter screamed !


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2008)

thejuicyone said:


> At the mall yesterday, rockin' the fedora.



Gorgeous. You look very stylish.


----------



## bexy (Sep 29, 2008)

such adorable pics stan!


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 29, 2008)

I just took these with the webcam. Like, two minutes ago. I'm horrifically camera-shy (I think I look like a frog), so you won't see many pics of me. But I figure my legions of admirers rolleyes must be getting punchy, so here ya are: 

View attachment w.JPG


View attachment wt.JPG


----------



## Tad (Sep 29, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I just took these with the webcam. Like, two minutes ago. I'm horrifically camera-shy (I think I look like a frog), so you won't see many pics of me. But I figure my legions of admirers rolleyes must be getting punchy, so here ya are:



Wow! And that is with a web cam?

You do know that you have about the most perfect coloration ever, right? And eyes that people would die for?

Or to sum it up.....I'm assuming you are shy of the camera because each time your picture gets displayed you end up with another throng of people throwing themselves at your feet, and you get tired of tripping over them?


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 29, 2008)

edx said:


> I'm assuming you are shy of the camera because each time your picture gets displayed you end up with another throng of people throwing themselves at your feet, and you get tired of tripping over them?



Yes...that is exactly what happens, every time. 

Really, Ed, you are too kind! :blush:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 29, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> I just took these with the webcam. Like, two minutes ago. I'm horrifically camera-shy (I think I look like a frog), so you won't see many pics of me. But I figure my legions of admirers rolleyes must be getting punchy, so here ya are:



Totally cute!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, then, let me just say one thing......Ribbit!...you are a cutey, Lala.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 29, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Totally cute!



and I just saw your pics a few pages back and must say you are a bug's ear (_cute as_, that is).


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 29, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Aww your daughter is so like you, thats an adorable photo





pinkylou said:


> I love the scooter, I tried one once but I was too heavy and the scooter screamed !



Thanks Pinkylou.  BTW, that was a beautiful picture of yourself which you posted earlier! Just as a side note, Mtnmaiden has her motorcycle license and we are saving up to get her a Vespa so we can go riding. The newer Vespas (200cc and 250cc) have a weight capacity of approx. 350 lbs (161 kg) and with a beefed up suspension might do even more.



Susannah said:


> Your daughter is so beautiful Stan.
> 
> Now if I have to have a scooter, that is the kind of scooter that I want! Not some yucky mobility one. A girl has to look stylish.:bow:



Thanks Susannah. You will always be a beautiful and stylish girl no matter what you ride! 



bexylicious said:


> such adorable pics stan!



Thanks Bexy, I appreciate the kudos! 



LalaCity said:


> I just took these with the webcam. Like, two minutes ago. I'm horrifically camera-shy (I think I look like a frog), so you won't see many pics of me. But I figure my legions of admirers rolleyes must be getting punchy, so here ya are:



Don't be silly Lala... You are a very beautiful girl! Seriously!


Besides... Even if you did look like a frog (which I don't think you do...) you are a very kissable frog at that... no prince would ever turn down!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 29, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> and I just saw your pics a few pages back and must say you are a bug's ear (_cute as_, that is).



Thanks girl :]


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 29, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Gorgeous. You look very stylish.



Aw, thank you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2008)

Stan and Junior pics are always, always my favorite.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 29, 2008)

A couple cam shots from tonight. One of me with the infamous Frozen Girl Scout Thin Mints... 

View attachment 215340.jpg


View attachment 215427.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 29, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Stan and Junior pics are always, always my favorite.



Thanks BBMe, your complements are always very much appreciated! 



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A couple cam shots from tonight. One of me with the infamous Frozen Girl Scout Thin Mints...



Great pictures Admiral!


... as for the frozen Thin Mints, I can't say I've ever tried them that way, but I do like to eat refrigerated pecan pie which is probably only slightly easier to bite into. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 29, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A couple cam shots from tonight. One of me with the infamous Frozen Girl Scout Thin Mints...


 

The don't have them in Canada.  (at least not where I am)


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2008)

Too tired to write real posts. Must stop.


----------



## tattooU (Sep 30, 2008)

Adorable pic Admiral. How can one not get overly excited about sweet snacks?!

Stan, frozen pecan pie!? Be still my heart. i've never tried such a thing, but it might be the new love of my life.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> A couple cam shots from tonight. One of me with the infamous Frozen Girl Scout Thin Mints...



Ooh cute pics...they made me go all googly eyed!!! :smitten:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 30, 2008)

pinkylou said:


> Ooh cute pics...they made me go all googly eyed!!! :smitten:


You all just like me for the cookies...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 30, 2008)

A man named "Admiral Snackbar" is complaining we only like him for his snacks.

Just pointing that out.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> You all just like me for the cookies...




Im not really a cookie person ... its the lips! :blush:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Sep 30, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> A man named "Admiral Snackbar" is complaining we only like him for his snacks.
> 
> Just pointing that out.


 Technically I'm a piece of household countertop or kitchen locale, but you have a point.

What I was getting at is if I held out a frozen sleeve of Thin Mints, I don't see the ladies stepping all over each other in crazed "Tickle Me Elmo" Christmas shopping fashion to get at little old ME.

Come to think of it, I have a very easy solution to the war: Give the enemy boxes of expensive cookies, Godiva chocolates, Tippon chocolate pies and expensive shoes, then instruct them to shake these items at the local women in a teasing manner as they say "you ca-aann't have theeeese!" It'll be over in 20 minutes. We won't even have to look for any bodies to bury


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2008)

Admiral...........post more pics of your big........box of cookies please


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 1, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Admiral...........post more pics of your big........box of cookies please



Heeee heee heeee....


GEF wants to see your box Admiral... heeee heee heee





Silly girl, he doesn't have a box!































He's only holding up one cookie...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2008)

Fooling around with Iphoto.

My 'do is so long!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Heeee heee heeee....
> Silly girl, he doesn't have a box!
> He's only holding up one cookie...


Well, on one hand, the rest of the sleeve was in the freezer. I may be a Thin Mint Whore but I'm not going to give it all up for tree-fiddy.

Secondly, if you need a box, I can find a box. In fact, a special Christmas box may be appropriate...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 1, 2008)

Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!  

View attachment DSC02005_small.JPG

View attachment DSC02006_small.JPG

View attachment DSC02019_small.JPG


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it looks fantastic, Ginny! 
You look beautiful with short hair (and long hair... and medium hair...)

Not all guys like long hair...
It also depends on what part of the body the hair in question is...


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 1, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...



Aww you look gorgeous


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with Iphoto.
> 
> My 'do is so long!




oooh perdy!! your hair is lovely surly!


----------



## bexy (Oct 1, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!



Ginny its lovely!! And short hair rocks, just look at me


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with Iphoto.
> 
> My 'do is so long!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...




You both have fantastic hair!


----------



## tattooU (Oct 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Secondly, if you need a box, I can find a box. In fact, a special Christmas box may be appropriate...



Favorite SNL skit ever. i've seen it a hundred times and i still laugh my ass off.


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 2, 2008)

I like it! It's always fun to try something new with your hair...you can always let it grow again!

BEAUTIFUL!!!

:wubu:



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...



You're so cute. :wubu:


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 2, 2008)

Of me with the Grandbabies. The first pic is Marley she is 2 ( will be three in Feb) and we were having a tickle war last Friday when I came to take pictures of her brother and sisters with mom and dad for their Christmas picture. And there I am with her brother and sisters the 10 month old triplets. Left to right :Fionnlagh,Lydia and Nesslin. A couple of weeks back visited and This is Cienna and I she is 20 months. ANd her big brother Kevin Jr and I he will be 5 in two weeks. 
Ruth 

View attachment marley&Ismall.jpg


View attachment Ruth&Tripssmall.jpg


View attachment Cienna & Kokumsmall.jpg


View attachment Kev&Kokumsmall.jpg


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Of me with the Grandbabies. The first pic is Marley she is 2 ( will be three in Feb) and we were having a tickle war last Friday when I came to take pictures of her brother and sisters with mom and dad for their Christmas picture. And there I am with her brother and sisters the 10 month old triplets. Left to right :Fionnlagh,Lydia and Nesslin. A couple of weeks back visited and This is Cienna and I she is 20 months. ANd her big brother Kevin Jr and I he will be 5 in two weeks.
> Ruth



oh ruth these are adorable!!! and I really love those baby names, I think I've said that before but I do lol!

Look how big the triplets are!!

Such a lovely family


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Of me with the Grandbabies. The first pic is Marley she is 2 ( will be three in Feb) and we were having a tickle war last Friday when I came to take pictures of her brother and sisters with mom and dad for their Christmas picture. And there I am with her brother and sisters the 10 month old triplets. Left to right :Fionnlagh,Lydia and Nesslin. A couple of weeks back visited and This is Cienna and I she is 20 months. ANd her big brother Kevin Jr and I he will be 5 in two weeks.
> Ruth



Awww, what a cute group of children. You are one very fortunate Grandmother!


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies I sure am. I am thankful everyday that their parents adopted me and let me be their mom and I have the grand babies to play with and hand back to their parents! LOL
Ruth


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Oct 2, 2008)

tattooU said:


> Favorite SNL skit ever. i've seen it a hundred times and i still laugh my ass off.


I think Justin Timberlake missed his calling, because in that and the other skits (e.g., Homelessville), his comedic timing is excellent.


----------



## steely (Oct 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...



Guys really don't know what a pain it is to keep up long hair.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks, you all.

I like my hair in the fall, it keeps me warm.


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

me on the webcamz, 1 minute ago  

View attachment 2008-10-03-03270.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 2, 2008)

You're too cute, Bexy! I always love your hair- you definitely rock it. LOL


Surly- I love your hair too! Yay for curls!!


----------



## bexy (Oct 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You're too cute, Bexy! I always love your hair- you definitely rock it. LOL
> 
> 
> Surly- I love your hair too! Yay for curls!!



thanks dudette!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> You're too cute, Bexy! I always love your hair- you definitely rock it. LOL
> 
> 
> Surly- I love your hair too! Yay for curls!!


 

Thanks!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...



I think that cut is great- uber cute and suits you perfectly! 



Ruffie said:


> Of me with the Grandbabies. The first pic is Marley she is 2 ( will be three in Feb) and we were having a tickle war last Friday when I came to take pictures of her brother and sisters with mom and dad for their Christmas picture. And there I am with her brother and sisters the 10 month old triplets. Left to right :Fionnlagh,Lydia and Nesslin. A couple of weeks back visited and This is Cienna and I she is 20 months. ANd her big brother Kevin Jr and I he will be 5 in two weeks.
> Ruth



Wow, you really are blessed Ruth- thanks for sharing these photos
Those are some beautiful children you have surrounded yourself with  



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Well, on one hand, the rest of the sleeve was in the freezer. I may be a Thin Mint Whore but I'm not going to give it all up for tree-fiddy.
> 
> Secondly, if you need a box, I can find a box. In fact, a special Christmas box may be appropriate...



Funny vid......but don't forget this one......

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/video/clips/digital-short-hey-murray-hill/669602/


----------



## lalatx (Oct 2, 2008)

Went out Saturday to celebrate my b-day. 

View attachment IMG_22122222.JPG


View attachment IMG_2216666.JPG


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 2, 2008)

Do I contribute anything to the forums, other than pictures? 

answer key: 

no 
























The last two were while I was taking pictures for the 'What are you wearing today?' thread. Figured I should get some hair ones too. It didn't work out, needless to say. Is it weird that I look cuter with my fingers in my mouth?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 3, 2008)

*sighs* You are so cute


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 4, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Fooling around with Iphoto.
> 
> My 'do is so long!
> 
> ...



You always take beautiful pictures Surly! I've tried to grow my hair long, but I guess I just have guy hair... it seems to get thiner as it gets longer.



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...



Oh Ginny, you know I think you are a cutie no matter what legnth your hair is! The new doo looks great!



Ruffie said:


> Of me with the Grandbabies. The first pic is Marley she is 2 ( will be three in Feb) and we were having a tickle war last Friday when I came to take pictures of her brother and sisters with mom and dad for their Christmas picture. And there I am with her brother and sisters the 10 month old triplets. Left to right :Fionnlagh,Lydia and Nesslin. A couple of weeks back visited and This is Cienna and I she is 20 months. ANd her big brother Kevin Jr and I he will be 5 in two weeks.
> Ruth



Beautiful pictures Ruth you are a great looking gal! You and the little ones look like a loving and happy family!



bexylicious said:


> me on the webcamz, 1 minute ago



Whether it's on a webcam or in jammies... I've said it many times... cutie-patootie!



lalatx said:


> Went out Saturday to celebrate my b-day.



Wonderful pictures Lalatx! I hope you had fun on your birthday!



Raegan said:


> Do I contribute anything to the forums, other than pictures?
> 
> answer key:
> 
> ...



Pictures are worth a 1000 words, that's what's most important! Very cute pictures Raegan, that last one really cracks me up!


----------



## QueenB (Oct 4, 2008)

lounging around, as usual.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 4, 2008)

recent picture I took for my facebook page. 

how blue can you get? 

View attachment fbkblu1.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 4, 2008)

LJ Rock said:


> recent picture I took for my facebook page.
> 
> how blue can you get?



Looking good, LJ.


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, is it just me? Am i truely the only one who can't figure out how to post a photo on this thread? Please, even if it's a lie, tell me no! lol 
Im trying here people, so keep your finger's and toe's crossed for me. :blush:


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 4, 2008)

Malarkey said:


> Ok, is it just me? Am i truely the only one who can't figure out how to post a photo on this thread? Please, even if it's a lie, tell me no! lol
> Im trying here people, so keep your finger's and toe's crossed for me. :blush:



To post a picture (when in the "post" window...) just below where you write there will be a "Manage Attachments" button. Click on that, you can then "browse" to find your file (a JPG for example that can't be bigger than 117.2 kb...) or you can have a web based photo (I'm not sure of the limit of size in that case...) linked to your text. To do that you need the URL of the image with the tags "



" following the URL.

I hope that helps...


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> To post a picture (when in the "post" window...) just below where you write there will be a "Manage Attachments" button. Click on that, you can then "browse" to find your file (a JPG for example that can't be bigger than 117.2 kb...) or you can have a web based photo (I'm not sure of the limit of size in that case...) linked to your text. To do that you need the URL of the image with the tags "
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. I'll have to come and try again at a more decent hour. Thank's for the help. :bow: If it doesn't i'll go and beg Sasha for help........again,lol :blush:


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 4, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Got a haircut today - told them "no shorter than shoulder length" and this is what I got. I'm not sure *I* like it, and I'm not sure GUYS are going to like it. Men always seem to like long hair! Gah!
> 
> View attachment 50576
> 
> ...


I like it!

-Rusty
(one of those GUYS)


----------



## troubadours (Oct 5, 2008)

1. mfdoom, i'm stealing your girlfriend
2. i met andrew bird




;______;


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 5, 2008)

Last week spent the week in Normandy in France ate way too much chocolate cheese and pate but hey all good fun lol


----------



## furious styles (Oct 5, 2008)

troubadours said:


> ;______;



as ancient sea slugs begin to crawl 

tttthrough the ragweed and barbed wiiire


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 5, 2008)

My most recent pic... 

View attachment 1001081436.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 5, 2008)

OOOhh.. I found another one, taken about three weeks or so ago.. still fairly recent 

Sorry for the pics being sooos huge! 

View attachment 0913082231.jpg


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 6, 2008)

...at the Zeitgeist here in Frisco at Duboce and Valencia...ground zero for hipsterhood everywhere across the entire World...says so in the Hipster's Handbook, it does. We were celebrating Lord Kenne's birthday...not too long ago. Kenne is King of Mystical Scotland; not the Mystical King of Scotland, as many make the mistake...but you can't see him here anyhoo! Frisco it is, over here, Yup. :bow: 

View attachment suze_n_tim[1]2.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 6, 2008)

This is from work the other night.

View attachment red.jpg


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> This is from work the other night.
> 
> View attachment 50936



You're very beautiful. I'm loving your outfit!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> You're very beautiful. I'm loving your outfit!



Thanks.
=)

I got that sweater for $4.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Thanks.
> =)
> 
> I got that sweater for $4.



Awesome!! Not a bad deal at all!


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 6, 2008)

So much for a decent hour, i had to figure this out.............hopefully i've done this properly. >fingers crossed< :blush: 

View attachment Photo-1044.jpg


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Me...this afternoon (trying to look kinda cool) :blush:


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice picture. I love your tattoo.
ruth


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Ruth


----------



## johnnny2005 (Oct 7, 2008)

I like that pic Pinkylou..


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

:blush: thank you


----------



## squidge dumpling (Oct 7, 2008)

me yesterday 

View attachment DSC00085.JPG


----------



## Deven (Oct 7, 2008)

Playing Ladder Golf with my friends. I wasn't allowed to play after almost beaning the same guy in the head repeatedly...they told me I should do shotput.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 7, 2008)

You're so pretty Sheila


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

I just took this.
Disregard the ugg shot.


----------



## bexy (Oct 7, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I just took this.
> Disregard the ugg shot.



the logo on the top says it all


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I just took this.
> Disregard the ugg shot.




Ashley,

An ugg shot? Pfft,not bloody likely! You're gorgeous no matter what face you pull! :bow:


----------



## Tooz (Oct 7, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I just took this.
> Disregard the ugg shot.



Doesn't that mean we would then disregard the entire photo? I am NOT saying you're ugly, but if one posts a photo and then says disregard the 'ugg' shot...


I guess I don't get it. Why not just take another?


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 7, 2008)

Because the other ones are stuck over on the Europe board thought id bring these two which im rather proud of over here!!!! Because the guys went to so much trouble to get me a fabby cake the pictures are gonna get plastered wherever I can get away with it! hehe taken at BGP October! 

View attachment DSC01058SMALL.jpg


Me and my facecake!!!!!

View attachment DSC01060SMALL.jpg


Birthday cake? Anyone?!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 7, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Because the other ones are stuck over on the Europe board thought id bring these two which im rather proud of over here!!!! Because the guys went to so much trouble to get me a fabby cake the pictures are gonna get plastered wherever I can get away with it! hehe taken at BGP October!
> 
> View attachment 51090
> 
> ...



That's so awesome. Hope you had a lot of fun


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> the logo on the top says it all



:-*



Adamantoise said:


> Ashley,
> 
> An ugg shot? Pfft,not bloody likely! You're gorgeous no matter what face you pull! :bow:


<3



Tooz said:


> Doesn't that mean we would then disregard the entire photo? I am NOT saying you're ugly, but if one posts a photo and then says disregard the 'ugg' shot...
> 
> 
> I guess I don't get it. Why not just take another?


It was joke to the sour face.


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 7, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Because the other ones are stuck over on the Europe board thought id bring these two which im rather proud of over here!!!! Because the guys went to so much trouble to get me a fabby cake the pictures are gonna get plastered wherever I can get away with it! hehe taken at BGP October!
> 
> View attachment 51090
> 
> ...




You look lovely! Oh, and i certainly wouldn't mind stealing that top,lol. Happy belated birthday Missy. :bow:


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 8, 2008)

Or was that a dress? I can't stop starin' at your clevage :blush:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Oct 8, 2008)

Sitting around JFK Airport with my chouchou before he heads back to Paris. 

View attachment Picture 232.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 8, 2008)

Malarkey said:


> Or was that a dress? I can't stop starin' at your clevage :blush:


Its a dress  hehe


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Its a dress  hehe



Well.........i'd like to come around your's and do a bit of shopping,lol!


----------



## bexy (Oct 8, 2008)

View attachment 2008-10-08-82617.jpg


View attachment 2008-10-08-82658.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 8, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> View attachment 51179



Ooooh la la!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Because the other ones are stuck over on the Europe board thought id bring these two which im rather proud of over here!!!! Because the guys went to so much trouble to get me a fabby cake the pictures are gonna get plastered wherever I can get away with it! hehe taken at BGP October!
> 
> View attachment 51090
> 
> ...




That is a gorgeous dress- you look great


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Because the other ones are stuck over on the Europe board thought id bring these two which im rather proud of over here!!!! Because the guys went to so much trouble to get me a fabby cake the pictures are gonna get plastered wherever I can get away with it! hehe taken at BGP October!
> 
> View attachment 51090
> 
> ...





bexylicious said:


> View attachment 51178
> 
> 
> View attachment 51179



I'm sorry... did I stumble on the cleavage thread?!?

j/k ladies 
I'm just jealous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Sitting around JFK Airport with my chouchou before he heads back to Paris.




OH wow, you and your chouchou are gorgeous- great looking couple!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 8, 2008)

i had just eaten a hash brown. i had also just wiped my greasy fingers on my shirt. forced smiles FTW!







big head warning.


----------



## ekmanifest (Oct 8, 2008)

You are positively stunning!



supersoup said:


> i had just eaten a hash brown. i had also just wiped my greasy fingers on my shirt. forced smiles FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Les8 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi! I'm Les. This is me  And that is a koala holding and ice cream cone on my shirt lol 

View attachment la!.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 8, 2008)

love the glasses, les! 

soup- lovely as usual.... and thanks for the rep... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, seriously, with all this hot cleavage in this thread, someone needs to start a Cleavage thread somewhere... lol


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 8, 2008)

Eh, why not?


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 9, 2008)

Cute pic and I love your hair Jaded


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

Jaded said:


> Eh, why not?



Texas Rose.

I saw these on your MySpace also.

Really nice pics. Pretty hair.


----------



## bexy (Oct 9, 2008)

Add me to the list of peeps that loves your hair, Jaded!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 9, 2008)

For those who don't read the East board, me from this weekend:

View attachment meatdance.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 9, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For those who don't read the East board, me from this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 51258


You look lubberly!!!! The colour of your outfit really suits you too!!!! Gorgeous! x


----------



## Shosh (Oct 9, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For those who don't read the East board, me from this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 51258




Very pretty. You are glowing in that pic.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 9, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For those who don't read the East board, me from this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 51258



Wow, you're just glowing happiness right now ain't ya?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the glow is from the alcohol, but we'll pretend it isn't.  lol


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 10, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> For those who don't read the East board, me from this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 51258



Such a cutie!! 

This is me tonight after I dyed my hair. One color is a lot easier to maintain than two. Keepin' it simple. Also showing off my favorite hair accessory.


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, I got bored and took a BUNCH of pictures the other night.. playing a bit of dress up as I love wigs and fake eyelashes XD So I actually have some recent pics.

I'm almost considering dying my hair blue now, :happy:
And of course, me with my geekiness. 

View attachment Picture1 012.jpg


View attachment Picture1 040.jpg


View attachment Picture1 075.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Oct 10, 2008)

space_dazee said:


> Well, I got bored and took a BUNCH of pictures the other night.. playing a bit of dress up as I love wigs and fake eyelashes XD So I actually have some recent pics.
> 
> I'm almost considering dying my hair blue now, :happy:
> And of course, me with my geekiness.




Looks like you had fun. Nice blue wig. Are you related to Bexy at all?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Such a cutie!!
> 
> This is me tonight after I dyed my hair. One color is a lot easier to maintain than two. Keepin' it simple. Also showing off my favorite hair accessory.



:blush:

:wubu:

And that's all I have to say to that.  Besides - CUTE TEAPOT!


----------



## intraultra (Oct 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Such a cutie!!
> 
> This is me tonight after I dyed my hair. One color is a lot easier to maintain than two. Keepin' it simple. Also showing off my favorite hair accessory.



ahaha, this is soo adorable!


----------



## bexy (Oct 10, 2008)

Susannah said:


> Looks like you had fun. Nice blue wig. Are you related to Bexy at all?



You'll be asking if she's related to George when you see his new hair Shosh.....


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Such a cutie!!
> 
> This is me tonight after I dyed my hair. One color is a lot easier to maintain than two. Keepin' it simple. Also showing off my favorite hair accessory.



Damn,you're gorgeous.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 11, 2008)

i love crispy potatoes.


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 11, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i love crispy potatoes.



Who DOESN'T love crispy potatoes!
I want chicken fries now....


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 12, 2008)

I know I've been out of the loop lately... but I thought I'd pop in and say HELLO!  

View attachment andrea1-resizedagain.jpg


----------



## Nocte (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's me - nice long weekend... stuck with math homework


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2008)

Who wears makeup when camping?

View attachment IMG_0578.JPG


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 13, 2008)

Smile! You will catch more honeys that way!! We love smiles!!! 


Nocte said:


> Here's me - nice long weekend... stuck with math homework


----------



## Nocte (Oct 13, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Smile! You will catch more honeys that way!! We love smiles!!!



This smiling thing; it's over rated


----------



## space_dazee (Oct 13, 2008)

Nocte said:


> This smiling thing; it's over rated



Smiling lets us know you're not miserable


----------



## Shosh (Oct 13, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Who wears makeup when camping?
> 
> View attachment 51476



Nice pic Joy. I love your hair. So cute.


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Such a cutie!!
> 
> This is me tonight after I dyed my hair. One color is a lot easier to maintain than two. Keepin' it simple. Also showing off my favorite hair accessory.



hehehe, I want a tiny tea set to wear on my head!. I like the dark hair colour a lot, your all sorts of ready for fall, arn't you? Green shadow makes your eye- balls pop, yeah, i said eye-balls,lol. TYVM :bow:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 13, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Who wears makeup when camping?
> 
> View attachment 51476



You look natural and beautiful. Cute braids too


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 13, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Who wears makeup when camping?
> 
> View attachment 51476




Lol I wear make up everywhere!!! 

lovely pic though


----------



## kayrae (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## QueenB (Oct 13, 2008)

no idea. intoxication?


----------



## Les8 (Oct 13, 2008)

QueenB said:


> no idea. intoxication?



Super cute! lol


----------



## QueenB (Oct 13, 2008)

Les8 said:


> Super cute! lol



hahah thanks :blush:


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 13, 2008)

Me poseing for my a Pic on my hunnys phone! 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 13, 2008)

me at a pool party






going to a wedding


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 13, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I know I've been out of the loop lately... but I thought I'd pop in and say HELLO!



JEEEPY!!! *glomps*



JoyJoy said:


> Who wears makeup when camping?
> 
> View attachment 51476



Be proud. You look hot without makeup too...


----------



## Windom Earle (Oct 14, 2008)

You are, how do we say it in ze Enggglish......?? _*Cute-amous*_! Broke my darn cute-meter over here! Had it for years. Yup. Have to get a new one now, but it was worth it! Mais oui! :smitten:



luscious_lulu said:


> me at a pool party
> 
> going to a wedding


----------



## luscious_lulu (Oct 14, 2008)

Windom Earle said:


> You are, how do we say it in ze Enggglish......?? _*Cute-amous*_! Broke my darn cute-meter over here! Had it for years. Yup. Have to get a new one now, but it was worth it! Mais oui! :smitten:




lol... thanks!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 14, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> JEEEPY!!! *glomps*



.. what does it mean to glomp some one? Just curious.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 14, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Me poseing for my a Pic on my hunnys phone!



Kali, you are so insanely gorgeous, no wonder your boyfriend is totally wild about you! You're like...movie star beautiful.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. what does it mean to glomp some one? Just curious.



Want to find out? :smitten:

Also, thank you to everyone for the comments about my pic. I'm getting a new camera, so hopefully I'll have some new ones to post soon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

​ 


BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. what does it mean to glomp some one? Just curious.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. what does it mean to glomp some one? Just curious.



Yeah.... Not a clue.

And if it's something dirty, I don't think my fiancé is gonna be happy about it.

lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 14, 2008)

UrbanDictionary, people, come on.   lol!

Glomping is just basically enthusiastic hugging. 

I personally believe it evolved from the word "glom," which means to appropriate for oneself or grab, but since it was mostly originally used in Japanese anime circles, maybe not?

Okay, I'll stop being dorky now. :blush:


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Sweety I sure dont feel like one!! 



Jaded said:


> Kali, you are so insanely gorgeous, no wonder your boyfriend is totally wild about you! You're like...movie star beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish I looked this good in person!! 

View attachment 101508.jpg


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

Ok If everyone else is doing it i guess i will to ! 

View attachment ME.jpg


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> I wish I looked this good in person!!



Baby You Do Look that good In person even better in fact !


----------



## shazz2602 (Oct 16, 2008)

me 2day looking well like me lol 

View attachment DSC01152[1].jpg


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 16, 2008)

Baby I love this photo of you!! Its one of my favs :wubu::wubu::kiss2:


Haunted said:


> Ok If everyone else is doing it i guess i will to !


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 16, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Ok If everyone else is doing it i guess i will to !



Has anyone ever told you that you look like The Mouth of the South Jimmy Hart? All you need is a megaphone and you'll be signing autographs in no time 

Don't worry its a compliment


----------



## Haunted (Oct 16, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Has anyone ever told you that you look like The Mouth of the South Jimmy Hart? All you need is a megaphone and you'll be signing autographs in no time
> 
> Don't worry its a compliment



I'v Heard alot of comparisons but never to Jimmy Hart. Looking at that pic though i can see what you mean Thanks Brother Much more Flattering than a couple of the other celebs i'v been compared too!


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 17, 2008)

My adopted daughter and I at work. Isn't she beautiful?
Ruth 

View attachment A Cat& I.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 18, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> I wish I looked this good in person!!



Great photo! Haven't met you in person but you do look good here 



Ruffie said:


> My adopted daughter and I at work. Isn't she beautiful?
> Ruth



She is stunning....you are both gorgeous ladies :bow:


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 18, 2008)

Tiz meee this morning


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Oct 18, 2008)

Caution : Pirates Letchin'


----------



## CaptianNegro (Oct 18, 2008)

LordSheogorath said:


> This is a pic of me and one of my friends last weekend. Yep.



Im diggin the oblivion reference


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Pics of me on mine and bexys trip to liverpool. I'm sure Bexy will post more pics from the trip later on.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 18, 2008)

.......nevermind.....I hate that song..:doh:

View attachment redmim.jpg



*Dorky smile alert...

View attachment redmimsm.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 18, 2008)

Haha, George, I'm diggin' the hair action shot, especially!

Mims, that red top is just lovely on you.


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haha, George, I'm diggin' the hair action shot, especially!
> 
> Mims, that red top is just lovely on you.



Haha thanks I love that pic


----------



## Ivy (Oct 18, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Belting out "Danke Schoen" while making myself dinner.
> 
> Fine cuisine, that Kraft mac n' cheez.



oh my goodness. so precious!!


----------



## AlethaBBW (Oct 18, 2008)

Just playing with my new camera today...I like this outfit.






Looking much like my cousin Candy Godiva, don't ya think?






I call this one "Cookie Pr0n"


----------



## lalatx (Oct 18, 2008)

Fresh ink as of 2 hrs ago.... I am going back in Dec to get another piece done. I am really freakin happy with how this turned out. 

View attachment IMG_2251.JPG


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Fresh ink as of 2 hrs ago.... I am going back in Dec to get another piece done. I am really freakin happy with how this turned out.



Very nice indeed loving the evil bird lol .


----------



## mimosa (Oct 18, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Fresh ink as of 2 hrs ago.... I am going back in Dec to get another piece done. I am really freakin happy with how this turned out.



Love your tattoos! Beautiful.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 18, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Mims, that red top is just lovely on you.



Thanks, BigBeautifulMe! *hugs


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

lalatx said:


> Fresh ink as of 2 hrs ago.... I am going back in Dec to get another piece done. I am really freakin happy with how this turned out.



Awesome Tats


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 19, 2008)

Two Things I'm obsessed with lately...

My Mac and My Eyeliner 

View attachment Photo 50.jpg


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


>



Holy shit dude eat a sandwich LOL Just playing i totally couldn't resist


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 19, 2008)

mimosa said:


> .......nevermind.....I hate that song..:doh:
> 
> View attachment 51831
> 
> ...



Dorky smile? Girl, that's a Colgate smile! So bright and shiny. I love it! I think this is my favorite picture of you ever. You just look so happy, smiley and natural. And of course so pretty!


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 19, 2008)

mimosa said:


> .......nevermind.....I hate that song..:doh:
> 
> View attachment 51831
> 
> ...



I love these Lady in Red pics 
Great shots of a confident BBW :smitten:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Rare sighting of my arms...or me, for that matter


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks , JerseyGirl and Blockierer :bow: *hugs to you both!




JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Dorky smile? Girl, that's a Colgate smile! So bright and shiny. I love it! I think this is my favorite picture of you ever. You just look so happy, smiley and natural. And of course so pretty!





Blockierer said:


> I love these Lady in Red pics
> Great shots of a confident BBW :smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2008)

Jaded said:


> Just playing with my new camera today...I like this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are effin stunning love!:smitten:

You look wonderful. You and Candy are both pretty.


----------



## bexy (Oct 19, 2008)

View attachment S4010204.JPG

*My amazing new coat!!*
View attachment S4010206.JPG

*Us with my wonderful nephew josh!*
View attachment S4010301.JPG

*In the best rock club in all the land!*
View attachment S4010291.JPG

*Me and my beautiful "sister" and best friend, Jen *


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> View attachment 51888
> 
> *My amazing new coat!!*



Did you get a new coat??!!!


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 19, 2008)

I love these tattoos! They are wonderful! I want another tattoo sooooo bad!But not enough money right now. 



lalatx said:


> Fresh ink as of 2 hrs ago.... I am going back in Dec to get another piece done. I am really freakin happy with how this turned out.


----------



## bexy (Oct 19, 2008)

george83 said:


> Did you get a new coat??!!!



Actually, I DID!!


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 19, 2008)

So last weekend, my fam and I went up to visit my sister in KS. We went to the CU/KU game... here's a pic of me and my best buddy. 






He's all rock chalk while I'm rocking the black and gold. We were quite the odd couple.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2008)

You look adorable with your new coat, bexy.:batting:




bexylicious said:


> View attachment 51888
> 
> *My amazing new coat!!*
> View attachment 51889
> ...


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 19, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Two Things I'm obsessed with lately...
> 
> My Mac and My Eyeliner


You are, probably one of the most beautiful girlies I have ever seen!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 19, 2008)

I agree with Missy.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 19, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Rare sighting of my arms...or me, for that matter



Exactly what this forum has been missing, cog B.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 19, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Two Things I'm obsessed with lately...
> 
> My Mac and My Eyeliner



Gawd you are always so stunningly beautiful Andrea :bow:



The Orange Mage said:


>



Hi Cutie- I love the black outfit :happy:



cute_obese_girl said:


> Rare sighting of my arms...or me, for that matter



Woooooo hooooooooooo! I luvs it when the COG comes into a thread- great picture girlie- you should post them more often! 



Jaded said:


> Just playing with my new camera today...I like this outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lol, I didn't realize you were related- no wonder I had trouble getting you mixed up sometimes  

You really are gorgeous- wonderful photos


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Two Things I'm obsessed with lately...
> 
> My Mac and My Eyeliner


 
You're so beautiful.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Rare sighting of my arms...or me, for that matter


 

Awww...you're such a pretty girl!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So last weekend, my fam and I went up to visit my sister in KS. We went to the CU/KU game... here's a pic of me and my best buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> He's all rock chalk while I'm rocking the black and gold. We were quite the odd couple.


 
You guys are TOO cute!


----------



## Frankie (Oct 19, 2008)

Haunted said:


> Holy shit dude eat a sandwich LOL Just playing i totally couldn't resist



I can't believe I'm reading this on what's supposed to be a size acceptance site - "just playing" or not. Ugh.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 19, 2008)

Frankie said:


> I can't believe I'm reading this on what's supposed to be a size acceptance site - "just playing" or not. Ugh.



Sorry I'll be Sure to check my sense of humor at the door Apparently Funny isn't welcome round these Parts


----------



## saucywench (Oct 19, 2008)

View attachment Picture073-80%.jpg

Last month in CA.


----------



## Les8 (Oct 19, 2008)

So many gorgeous people


----------



## Shosh (Oct 19, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So last weekend, my fam and I went up to visit my sister in KS. We went to the CU/KU game... here's a pic of me and my best buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is so beautiful. Love to him.


----------



## goodthings (Oct 20, 2008)

c'est moi... 

View attachment sticking out tongue.jpg


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Chimpi, Greenie, and Surly :blush:


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 20, 2008)

Me ....again


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 20, 2008)

I was decorating the apartment over the weekend and started blowing up my cauldron and my husband took this shot.. I thought it would be good for a laugh


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 21, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> So last weekend, my fam and I went up to visit my sister in KS. We went to the CU/KU game... here's a pic of me and my best buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So adorable!! Love the picture Sam


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 21, 2008)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 51916
> 
> Last month in CA.


Great photo -- you look so happy 
Point Vicinte Lighthouse, correct?

-Rusty


----------



## Shosh (Oct 21, 2008)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 51916
> 
> Last month in CA.



Lovely pic.


----------



## Suze (Oct 21, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I was decorating the apartment over the weekend and started blowing up my cauldron and my husband took this shot.. I thought it would be good for a laugh


i'm probably alone in this, but that hat looks like a half pulled down crazy condom to me.
sorry, i had to share


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i'm probably alone in this, but that hat looks like a half pulled down crazy condom to me.
> sorry, i had to share



You're not the only one susieQ. This one wins a prize for the most inane blow job ever.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 21, 2008)

self-portrait luls


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenB said:


> self-portrait luls




:shocked::shocked::shocked:

wow thats kinda scarey ...

(good thing I know you're cute without the weird face thing)


----------



## QueenB (Oct 21, 2008)

haha. it's not supposed to be pleasant :happy:


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenB said:


> haha. it's not supposed to be pleasant :happy:



ya did good chicky


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i'm probably alone in this, but that hat looks like a half pulled down crazy condom to me.
> sorry, i had to share



lol I think that might be why he takes a photo of me blowing it up every year lol. It's the worst placed blow nozzle ever!


----------



## kayrae (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenB, you're too adorable.


----------



## Suze (Oct 21, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> You're not the only one susieQ. This one wins a prize for the most inane blow job ever.


puh! so glad i'm not the only one here with a pervertert mind!


HottiMegan said:


> lol I think that might be why he takes a photo of me blowing it up every year lol. It's the worst placed blow nozzle ever!


your man sure is one kinky guy


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

Bleah


----------



## Shosh (Oct 22, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Bleah



KK do your piercings ever give you pain or hurt when you are sleeping etc?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2008)

kinkykitten said:


> Bleah



Another hottie from Norway.....oh hell yea


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i'm probably alone in this, but that hat looks like a half pulled down crazy condom to me.
> sorry, i had to share



It's a french tickler!


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 23, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Two Things I'm obsessed with lately...
> 
> My Mac and My Eyeliner



god your gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 23, 2008)

chublover350 said:


> god your gorgeous:smitten:


Easy tiger!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 23, 2008)

Susannah said:


> KK do your piercings ever give you pain or hurt when you are sleeping etc?



Not at all  some, such as my eyebrow were a bit tender to lie on the first few days after having them done but not at all now


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Another hottie from Norway.....oh hell yea



:blush: :blush:


----------



## Tina (Oct 23, 2008)

The new thread is here, for those who subscribe.


----------

